# Funny Hav photos



## Julie

Thought this might make you all laugh alittle........


----------



## Doggie Nut

OMG....it's a KISS tongue! Too cute! Vicki


----------



## Julie

it really looks like Gene Simmons huh?LOL
or he's darn sick of me!


----------



## JodiM

LOL~ That's so cute! Total Kiss tongue!


----------



## Laurief

Julie, how funny!! Logan has a real long tongue too - did you notice that about him when he was a pup. I kept thinking that he would "grow into his tongue" but now I am not too sure


----------



## marjrc

ROFLMBO !!! Even the eyes say "Gene Simmons"! lol What a great shot, Julie!


----------



## marjrc

This is a great thread for all the other members here to post their funniest Hav pics! Good idea, Julie! 

Here's Ricky after picking kleenex out of the bathroom trash can about a month ago and one of him , at 3 months with the ball. The kids say he looks like he's humping the thing! lol


----------



## DAJsMom

Here's another long tongue! Is that in the breed standard?


----------



## Missy

ohh my so much tongue! Julie, his eyes even his coloring is just like gene simmons in make-up. But your little furbaby is much cuter


----------



## whitBmom

Really cute pictures everyone!! They really put a BIG smile on my face today  LOL


----------



## Julie

I love seeing your funny pictures!That is what to me this breed is all about!I see I don't have the only "gene simmons" hav out there!What a relief!LoL!I actually never have seen Quincy's long tongue before this day....he was stretching after a long grooming session.....
Love seeing your guy with the kleenex and ball!How funny!LOL!He looks so tiny up to that big ball!
Thanks for the nice comments about Quincy....


----------



## anneks

These dogs are very entertaining. Those tongues are too much. Here's a photo of Mirabel chasing an remote control mouse. As much a she loves it she might be part cat.


----------



## BeverlyA

They are all so cute! I just have to get a new camara so I can start taking more pictures.
Beverly


----------



## whitBmom

That is too cute!! I better get my act together and capture Oreo's antics


----------



## irnfit

I agree. Oreo is so cute. We need to see more pics of him


----------



## dboudreau

Here is one of the pictures taken on the same day as the picture in my avatar. Sam doesn't even look like a dog.  Some sort of Minature "Big Foot".  WhitBmon: When Oreo feels better pictures please. We haven't seen any recent pictures of Oreo.


----------



## anneks

> Some sore of Minature "Big Foot".


Or a very furry circus seal


----------



## Julie

It looks like Mirabel (great name by the way) loves that mouse!That's really cute!We have too much carpet in our house for remote control or battery operated things to work very well.Too bad for Quincy,as I'd look into getting one of those!

Love the photo of Sam too!He must be some acrobat!I looked and looked because for awhile,I thought he was completely upside down!Seems like the hav's like those big balls....poor Quince has only had small ones,but these look like more fun!I think I could buy one for Quincy and he could share with Robbie!


----------



## marjrc

What a blur of fur Sam is! I love it! 

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Another great Sam pic! I'm still trying to make "heads or tails" of it though!! I'll be sooo glad when we get our fence up so I can get Valentino outside and take some(or try to take!) some action shots! Vicki


----------



## Missy

I agree, more pictures! very cute of sam. and mirabel what a doll.


----------



## whitBmom

Looks like your Sam is having a blast!!  I can only imagine how fun that must have been to watch


----------



## Thumper

LMAO!!!!! Hilarious! 

If my kids saw that picture........they would probably try that! However, I have seven kids!! So that would be a little hard to pull off! BRAVO on FOUR!  

Great pictures!

Kara


----------



## Thumper

LOL! My husband tells the neighbor kids they have to do chores to spend the night or pay a "fee" for electricity, etc! LOL Of course he's joking, but they seem to love our house! AND they all, certainly, love the puppy! 

But they all look too happy to be caged......hardly abusive! Heck, I've never seen a kid that wouldn't hop in a cage, cardboard box, etc! They love that stuff. lol

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Havtahava

Oh my gosh, Paige. That is so funny! That photo is a keeper.


----------



## whitBmom

LOL, that is so funny and cute  It reminds me of my 2.5 yr old loving the ex-pen - she would go in all by herself and was quite content  Thanks for sharing that cute picture - I made me smile


----------



## Kathy

Reece,
LOVE that picture! I think you might be on to something here!! hmmm! We could call them "kiddie corral's"!


----------



## JodiM

They are all so cute.

I think I'm going to have to invest in a mouse and let Princess play with the ball more.

Paige ~ I love the crated kids pic, when my youngest could barely walk, he would go get in the crate with the golden puppy we had at the house. 
Here's a pic


----------



## juliav

OMG!!!! Kids in crates!!! You might just start a new trend.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Here is my latest funny~
Kid IN the whelping box! There are 4 puppies on his lap, and momma resting behind him~


----------



## Laurief

How cute, when I got my first havs my kids were too big to consider this, but every time my sister visits with her three little ones, the dog crate is their favorite spot!


----------



## whitBmom

Awww, those are two sweet pictures. Puppies and children, just pricelss  Jodi, your picture of your little one face down and so sound in sleep is so sweet!! Hmmmm, kids...... crates...... It just may be the new trend


----------



## Julie

love the photos........keep them coming!


----------



## marjrc

LOL I love it! I also have a 'kid in crate' photo to share. This is my godson who is 5 and loves to get into Ricky's crate. He hasn't been here since we got Sammy's crate, but it's a bit smaller so not sure he'll fit. Mind you, I'm sure he's going to TRY ! 

I think it's great that the kids are in crates and whelping boxes with pups. It is great socialization for the Havs. Gets them used to being handled.... and of course supplies us grown-ups with endless fun! LOL


----------



## juliav

Oh Marj, you godson is adorable.


----------



## dboudreau

These are great pictures, my kids don't fit in sam's crate.  Keep them coming


----------



## Doggie Nut

Thanks for the laughs I got this morning looking @ all the photos of your kiddos in crates! A great way to begin a Monday! I feel like I'm missing out with empty nest! My 2 oldest granddaughters will be here next week so maybe we can think of something....they are too big for the crate now....but seriously, Paige I think you may be on to something here....if I had little ones and the "crate sitter" was on the market I'd buy several! Vicki


----------



## Julie

did you notice in Jodi's photo the little boy is sleeping,but his hand is back so he could still touch that soft fur of a puppy even as he slept!That is so sweet!

If they made husband crates.....I'd buy one!LOL!


----------



## anneks

Kids in crates, too funny. Next time my son is acting up he may just find himself in one  Problem is he would probably enjoy it like these kids seem to.


----------



## JodiM

LOL~ Julia, I didn't even notice that.

He loved getting in with her, and she was the sweetest pup. She used to herd him where she wanted him to be.. it was too funny.


----------



## RickR

I don't have any pictures of Max with spring flowers...but he does have a girl friend named Daisy.....Daisy is one week older than Max.


----------



## juliav

Oh what a cute pair they make.


----------



## Judy A

As long as he had the remote, my husband would probaby do just fine in the crate.....eat, poop, watch TV, sleep, eat,......beer bowl....LOL!!


----------



## Julie

mine too Judy!Lol!Give him the remote and a bowl of food and he'd be good to go!............


----------



## marjrc

Love your pics, Rick!

Daisy looks quite similar to my Sammy. At least, her hair type does... it's straighter and silkier looking than the usual, such as Max's and my Ricky's. How old is Daisy? I can't remember how old Max is, sorry.


----------



## Judy A

Hey Julie, I tried pulling Izzy's hair back today, but she looked like she'd had a really bad face lift! I think her hair is too short and when I tied it back, it was too close to her eyes or something. Anyway, I took it out right away. She couldn't shut her eyes!! LOL Do you remember how old Quincy was when you were able to do that? My daughter doesn't think I'll ever be able to get Izzy's hair in a topnot because I'm hair impaired!


----------



## Havtahava

Rick, Max and Daisy look like a great pair - best buddies!


----------



## marjrc

Judy, how old is Izzy? I think he's still too young for the topknot to work really well. I remember that look on Ricky the first time I did it too! Too funny! I had to restart a couple of times. lol I couldn't really get enough hair in the topknot to make it worthwhile until he was about 4-5 months, but it didn't look cute, just weird. I wanted to see his eyes, so I didn't care!


----------



## Julie

Judy,
Quincy was about 4-5 months when I first put his hair up in a top knot.It was hanging in his eyes really bad,and we did have that unicorn look....LOL! Debbie gave me some advice and now I do it alittle differently.Quincy has hair that grows out of his eyelid rim(it's wierd)but it is very long....I avoid that hair because it will lift his eyelids and then he can not close his eyes!It's gross and scary!Whew!YUK!Take just the center hair coming straight up between the eyes and put that in a tight little ponytail with a tiny latex rubberband.Then take another section of hair directly behind that first ponytail and you are escentially going to make a second ponytail,but before you put the second rubberband in,grab that first ponytail and add it in.This makes one ponytail,but helps eliminate the "unicorn"look when your pups top knot isn't really long.Then because you have a little girl,you can add a pink bow right at the first rubberband!We sometimes would put those little claw clips or my daughters old hair clips in Quincy's hair.It looked really cute,but Quincy would always take those out.He accepts the rubberbands ok,but anything extra that feels heavy or awkward,he removes......stinker!Hope this helps........


----------



## RickR

marjrc said:


> Love your pics, Rick!
> 
> Daisy looks quite similar to my Sammy. At least, her hair type does... it's straighter and silkier looking than the usual, such as Max's and my Ricky's. How old is Daisy? I can't remember how old Max is, sorry.


Hi Marj, Daisy is a Lhasa Apso plus something else....I can't remember which. Daisy is just 1 week older than Max who just turned 6 months old yesterday.


----------



## agilitygrandma

Teddy after chewing up several rolls of toilet paper! I've learned to hide all the extra rolls where he can't reach them, but he still enjoys unrolling it from the rolls in the bathrooms that are in use. He also loves chewing up kleenex, napkins, paper towels, etc. This was taken when he was about 9 months old, but at 3 he certainly hasn't outgrown his puppyhood! He doesn't eat any of the paper, just shreds it into little pieces. I bet that a lot of your Havs also enjoy doing this; am I right? 

Kathy


----------



## dboudreau

I believe Havs are born with a paper shedding gene.  Cute picture, thanks for sharing.


----------



## juliav

Agilitygrandma - we call Bugsy our canine paper shreder. lol He will not eat it, just shred it the same way that Teddy does.


----------



## whitBmom

Agilitygrandma, that is too cute!! too funny


----------



## Missy

Ha ha- Teddy looks like Cash- except Cash is Black and his preferred material for shredding is pee pads. The other day we came home and he and Jas were sitting on a pile covered in white fuzz. Cash had it stuck all over him- looked like they had been in a pillow fight. They had pulverized it- I know, I know, no good without pictures...sorry next time I will think fast enough to grab the camera.


----------



## CapotesMom

haha...sinatra (my kitty) does this to my toilet paper. After I get done beating him within an inch of his life (just kidding..but he does get a good scolding..) I remember to close the bathroom door.

He's recently taken up flushing the toilet. So I have to ducktape the lever so that he doesn't touch it. Good thing it's in the rarely entered guest bathroom!

...Mischevious lil punks. He'll probably be glad to have a new partner in crime!


----------



## Laurief

That picture is too funny. Thankfully my guys only chew what is left on the table, like a tissue or paper towel. You are lucky that he doesnt eat it as that is a LOT of toilet paper!!


----------



## anneks

That is such a funny picture. It is hard to get mad at them when they look that cute getting into trouble. Mirabel loves to play with/shred any type of paper. I have to watch where I put my books cause she will start chewing on the covers


----------



## marjrc

Teddy looks drunk there!! lol omg, what a mess!  

Ricky's done the same, shredded kleenex, but nothing like what's spread all over your house! Too funny.


----------



## Julie

my guy likes maxi pads!can you imagine?if all the mess you guys get is toliet paper or kleenex-count your lucky stars! have you ever tried to remove a maxi pad from a dog with full coat?that adhesive really sticks ...then!


----------



## agilitygrandma

Even better than unused toilet paper, Teddy loves toilet paper that's been used if someone has left it in the toilet without flushing. Now that's really gross. Needless to say, I am always running around making sure the toilets are flushed and closed!! 

Maxi pads??? OMG, that's too funny! Unless you're the one cleaning it up. I can't even imagine getting them unstuck from a Hav's coat. And pee pads? HAHA!! These guys certainly are little scamps, aren't they?

That day Teddy chewed all those rolls up, my husband and I had gone to our nephew's wedding and reception. That was what Teddy thought of being left for so long. If we weren't there to play with him, he'd just have to entertain himself. The toilet paper is now stored on a top shelf in the hall closet, not on the bottom shelf! 

Kathy


----------



## MaddiesMom

Teddy looks absolutely exhausted from his ordeal. He just HAD to do it!!


----------



## Julie

Oh yes Kathy!Maxi pads!They stick REALLY good to Quincy's coat! I have a teenage daughter,and though she is doing things correctly Quincy is a tricky little scamp and can very quickly sneak a pad. It is kinda funny,this last time he got it stuck to his chin and chest area,and he gave me that "I didn't do nothing"look-but he couldn't escape that big mean maxi! It had him good...I actually thought I may have to cut it out...but luckily,I kept my head and thought about it first...I ended up wetting the adhesive to let go of his hair!Now if I can just get my daughter to NOT put them in the bathroom..........


----------



## dboudreau

I hope people don't get too sick of my photo's.  Up.....and.....Over.


----------



## Missy

How could we get sick of your little lioness sam? great photos.


----------



## Laurief

Debbie - what a hoot Sam is with those balls!! 
Laurie


----------



## MaddiesMom

Love the picture of Sam jumping over the ball. He has such a gorgeous coat!


----------



## Jan D

Sick of new photos...never!!!


----------



## good buddy

I love to see your photos! Sam is so handsome and you really catch some great shots!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Deb, I love that last one! He'd be a great hurdler @ the Olympics! I must get Valentino one of those balls!


----------



## BeverlyA

Deb, I think I need you to come to Nebraska to take pics of my 2! You take such fabulous shots and Sam always looks so beautiful plus he's always having fun and looks so happy  

Beverly


----------



## Julie

neat photos Debbie of your Sam!I love your photos!Keep them coming!


----------



## Judy A

Awesome! I don't think we'd ever get tired of pictures on this forum!!


----------



## Julie

Ever have a "bad stache" day?


----------



## marjrc

Julie, ROFLMBO !!!!!!! Poor Quincy looks too funny, and a little confused too!  lol

Debbie, keep 'em coming! Are you kidding, me? I never get tired of your pics.


----------



## dboudreau

Thanks for the comments everyone, I'm happy to share two of the things I like best, playing with Sam and photography. Julie, what a great shot. I just love Quincy's markings.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Here is Tripp on bath day. I always let him swim in the creek & get muddy before he gets a bath. He LOVES it!


----------



## mintchip

*photos*

Everyone has great photos! I hope this one works as well.
Greetings from another Ollie and family


----------



## Havtahava

Shannon! Wow - that looks like quite a mess, but a lot of fun too. Do you have the red clay type of mud? That muddy Tripp is a huge difference from Clean Tripp!

MintChip, so good to see Oliver's cute face again! He's a charmer.


----------



## irnfit

Shannon, Kodi and Shelby looked like that last week, and we don't have a creek  Just 4 days of soaking rain  It was worth the wait, because it's been absolutely beautiful here since Friday, going to be 80 tomorrow. Havs look cute clean and dirty


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Yes, we got that soaking rain here too. Now its beautiful. We dont have dirt here in Virginia, just red clay. Its awful. We cant grow grass well but we can grow Havanese! 
Michele, i see your from Long Island. I am from(originally) Huntington. Its been a long time since i have been there but i loved it there.


----------



## agilitygrandma

Sam is just too cute playing with the ball! Maybe if I buy Teddy a large ball, he'll have so much fun with it that he'll get over his toilet paper fetish! He does love to chase after tennis balls when we're outside playing. Of course, there's none of his favorite toilet paper to amuse him outside! 

Julie, that's too funny about Quincy getting a maxi pad stuck to his chin and chest!! You should take a picture the next time he does it, and post it here! 

Kathy


----------



## Judy A

He is just too cute, Julie!! I love the photo of Tripp.....I guess I won't complain when Izzy gets a little mud on her paws! And looks so sweet.....he looks like he is smiling!


----------



## irnfit

Shannon, it's a small world. Just read your puppies's story on your link. How touching. He is so cute - glad he made it. Those 2 dogs were just waiting for your family to come along.


----------



## Julie

That wierd mustache of Quincy's is what happens when he eats yogurt!It makes his whiskers stiff!My daughter flipped them up and they just stuck!

Love your photos everyone!I think I'd lose it if Quincy got that muddy...he gets bad enough as it is!You are a great mom letting Tripp have "his kind" of fun!

Mintchip-your guy is a real charmer!

Kathy-Agility Grama)I hope Quincy stays out of the maxi pads...


----------



## marjrc

OMG, Shannon, you must have the patience of a saint to let Tripp get that muddy!!  LOL I cringe just looking at him, but he is oh so cute! 

Mintchip, nice to see a pic of your little boy! Love that look!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Yes Marj, i do cringe when he gets like that but he has sooooo much fun! Its like he knows when i am going to let him do it & he gets so excited. He does the 'runlikehell' thru the mud . Only on bath day, if i can help it!
Dreamer, uh fortunately, does not like to get muddy. No, she prefers to roll in any poop she can find(except for hers & Tripps). Boy, we sure know how to have good, clean fun around here 
( i do 'hav' a photo of her doing that but its not with me on this computer )


----------



## mintchip

dboudreau said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone, I'm happy to share two of the things I like best, playing with Sam and photography. Julie, what a great shot. I just love Quincy's markings.


Great photos!!I love playing with my hav and photography as well but my photos don't turn out as well as yours. What is your secret? What kind of camera (and or lens) do you have? 
Sally


----------



## dboudreau

Sally, Thanks for your comments, I have a Canon digital rebel xt. I just love it. The "action" photo's can be tricky. But because of the digital I just keep snapping and pray. Some of the shots are just a blurr of fur.


----------



## mintchip

Thanks for your quick reply. 
That is my problem lots of fur blurr! I thought it was just me --either laughing at/with Oliver or his running around. I see now I just don't snap enough. 
I just got a Nikon and I'm using Oliver to practice with. Hopefully I can post some good ones soon.(and figure out how to attach them here)


----------



## JodiM

What cute photos of all the doggies! 

Shannon, you are a great mommy. I would be having a heart problem if Princess did that. (or Jewels!)

Here's one of the girls playing today


----------



## CapotesMom

not so much a funny hav photo...but a funny hav video...

Capote has this thing about trying to catch your breath if you blow on his nose..it's pretty much the funniest thing he does...

here's the link..if you have myspace you can see it..if not, then I'm not sure how it works..

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.myvideos&MyToken=19f09db7-c1a5-4dc3-8d99-9c718a194707


----------



## JodiM

I can't get it to work. What is the name of the video?


----------



## CapotesMom

grr...if you can't get it, go to www.myspace.com/mstymndy and go to the videos link...


----------



## Doggie Nut

OK, I did that but then what? How do I find that specific video?


----------



## CapotesMom

its the only video on my page that I've uploaded. If you click on the videos link on my page right beneath my picture it will take you to it.. 

I tried to upload it on youtube but it wouldn't work..


----------



## Doggie Nut

OK! I watched it......too cute....he's precious!


----------



## CapotesMom

scratch that..lookie what I found..

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2024671013


----------



## dboudreau

Capote's Mom. I tried the last link and got an error Tried the video under your picture and got a baseball game


----------



## CapotesMom

haha...not only is that a baseball game..it's some guy getting a piece of pizza thrown at him..

That was a game I wish I was at

..the video of capote is under the *Video link*..where it says 'video' *directly under my picture*. Click on that and it'll take you there..


----------



## Doggie Nut

Mindy, I watched it again....he's adorable....don't you love that puppy breath! Hey, looks like we're in for some more "nasty" weather here in the metroplex!  You better get ready to "hunker" down again....I just hate it too!


----------



## CapotesMom

I get to go to work...so hopefully it'll keep all the crazies away..the ones who want to yell at you cause they broke their own phones..you know..those ones.


----------



## marjrc

Mindy, that was just too cute! Capote is so tiny! Awww...... 
Fun video of you two enjoying yourselves. Glad you posted it!


----------



## dboudreau

Got it this time. Too cute.


----------



## agilitygrandma

Mindy,

That's a darling video of Capote!! It makes me want to go right out and get another Hav puppy. I'm fighting this MHS but seeing an adorable puppy like that makes it hard to resist the temptation. 

Kathy


----------



## irnfit

Mindy,
I clicked on everthing, and still got ERROR????


----------



## CapotesMom

could be your browser? I pulled it up on my work computer without logging in and it comes up..


----------



## Havtahava

I got it to work. 

I saw torture - but torture that Capote was loving!!!


----------



## good buddy

Great video! He's so tiny! <G> He's sure having a good time with you!


----------



## DAJsMom

I think I'll regret getting out my camera instead of stopping this, but it was cute. I'm sure many of your havs have discovered the TP before, but this was Dusty's first adventure...


----------



## Laurief

I am so surprised that not one of my three have gone after the toilet paper yet! But leave a used tissue in reach - now thats another story. Dusty is too cute!!


----------



## irnfit

I finally got the video to work. He's so cute.


----------



## good buddy

Those are great photos of Dusty!! Don't regret getting out the camera for one momemt! These are the times that keep us young! Dusty looks so plush and huggable, how could you not grab the camera?


----------



## irnfit

I love the pic where he is looking back at you -caught in the act. So cute!

Mine don't go after the TP, but look out if you're a papertowel


----------



## MaddiesMom

My husband ate an orange on a paper towel and left it on the coffee table when he left the room. I came in maybe a minute later, and caught her in the act!! See the "Who Me?" expression?


----------



## Kathy

LOL, love these kinds of pics. Did she eat the orange peel too?! lol


----------



## MaddiesMom

Fortunately, Kathy, my husband had peeled it in the kitchen when he brought it into the family room to eat. No telling what she would have done with that if it was available!


----------



## juliav

Mindy - great video of Capote, he is a doll. 
Dusty's mom - luckily Bugsy hasn't discovered the toilet paper yet, but like Maddie, he loves to shread paper towels, paper plates, plastic bags, etc. He also loves raw sweet potatoes, all my dogs do....weird I know. I don't usually let them have any raw, but they stole some a couple of times, so now sweet potatoes are safely out of their way.


----------



## DAJsMom

Dusty will shred paper, not just TP. Her favorite trash item is Q-tips. We have an ongoing battle over the trashcan we throw those in. She knows she's not supposed to have them and that we are watching her, but she is patient and waits for the opportunity to steal them! She's often successful. Oh well.
And sweet potatoes-I haven't given them to her raw, but she sure does love them cooked!


----------



## Laurief

Too cute!!! I got so tired of worrying that they got into the small garbages, that I got taller cans with flip or swivel lids. That ended their garbage can raids!!


----------



## marjrc

LOVE those pics of Dusty and Maddie!! The cheeky monkeys! LOL

We got new bins for the two bathrooms, with pedal and a flip lid. We kept having to put the other bins on the counter which wasn't very 'pretty'.


----------



## Julie

Those are funny photos!Dusty with her toilet paper raid.....too cute!Quincy hasn't actually bothered a roll of toilet paper,or anything like that-just what is in the garbage can!He is a scamp!
That is a funny picture of Maddie too!Isn't it hard to be angry at them with those cute expressions?They always seem to look at you and you just know if they could talk,they would say "what?what are you looking at?""it wasn't me" or something like that.
I think we will look into a bathroom garbage can with a flip lid!


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, how did I miss these photos? Dusty looks like he had a blast. Maddie just looks... adorable, of course! I'm glad both of you had your cameras on hand. Cute!

_Somewhere I have a photo of Maddie's mom trashing a whole room with a roll of T.P. that she found when I had to take a phone call. (S)tinkerbelle is her nickname for an earned reason._


----------



## whitBmom

Those are wonderful pics of Maddie and Dusty!! Just when you think they won't go for the paper..... They do!!!


----------



## whitBmom

Just thought I would try to post this here. This is Oreo's new trick eace:


----------



## dboudreau

Hurray, Helen got her camera fixed. Great picture of Oreo, his hair cut is very sweet.


----------



## juliav

Helen,

Oreo is absolutely adorable!!! You have to put his picture in a puppy cut thead.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Awwwwww, how sweet!! I love those little arms!!


----------



## Missy

Helen, he is the cutest. What do you call that command? and how did you teach it to Oreo. I want to teach it to my boys. So glad you got your camera fixed


----------



## Laurief

Cutie!! Love that trick!!

Laurie


----------



## Julie

What a cutie Oreo is!I bet he gets a treat after those cute moves!


----------



## marjrc

Love little Oreo sitting like that! Helen, he looks adorable in his cut. I agree, you'll need to post this in the 'puppy cut' thread.


----------



## Suuske747

*yoghurt*

After having enjoyed your funny piccies, here's Sierra's contribution....
what happened? I was eating out of the yoghurt cup, almost done, when the phone rang...silly me, I put it beside me on the couch, get up and leave to get the phone.....then this is the result!

hhhhmmm tasty blueberry yoghurt!!!








that was yummy!!!


----------



## Laurief

How adorable, I love the strands of purple yogurt on the face!! And I am sure she loved it!!eace:


----------



## Julie

That's funny!ound: Yogurt face!:biggrin1: Can't trust the little stinkers can we?LOL!At least she finished it off for you!No one likes "sloppy seconds":biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

That Sierra is a character. we're glad you and sierra joined the forum.


----------



## juscha

Your pictures are really funny! I found some tounguepictures. Banzei was playing with his "girlfriend" Nala. She is a finnish lappdog and they really like each other and only play when we meet  Check out Banzei:s toungue!!!


----------



## Julie

Lol :laugh:
Looks like Nala tuckered him out!Cute!:whoo:


----------



## marjrc

Banzei is too funny!!! LOL Love that hanging tongue. Looks like Nala is a pretty girl too.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Tulip has a long tongue as well .. Amazing !!


----------



## juscha

Yes, Nala is a beauty! She is very nice, too. Banzei just loves her and when we meet, the two can hardly wait to play. They already start still on leach *gg*


----------



## Julie

How cute!:biggrin1: Nala has her tongue out too!What breed is Nala?She linda reminds me of a sheltie...or like a elkhound?an arctic breed?


----------



## dboudreau

juscha, You said Nala is a Finnish Lappdog, is that the same breed that we call the Finnish Spitz? Or in my dog book I found a Finnish Lapphund? Both look similar. Just curious. Great pictures, they sure look like great friends.


----------



## juscha

Yes of course: Finnish Lapphund. I didn't know that you don't translate "hund" *gg* It's not the same as Finnish Spitz, she's a lot bigger  The breed is used by the people upp in the north for herding reindeer. Nala is the dog of my friend and not herding anything *lol* She's a great companion instead.


----------



## irnfit

I just found these pics of Kodi from when we first got him, and just had to post them. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## whitBmom

What a precious little one - his face is just too darn cute!!!


----------



## juscha

He's soooo cute! I love his hairdo - standing in all directions... Like a little punk dog *lol*


----------



## MaddiesMom

Absolutely adorable! Is there *anything* cuter than a Havanese puppy? :biggrin1:


----------



## Cheryl

Yes, Jean, two (or more) Havanese puppies!


----------



## marjrc

So true, Cheryl, so true!

LOVE those pics of Kodi!!! OH, what a cutiepie!!


----------



## DAJsMom

This is from a few weeks ago. Dusty got out while the lawn sprinklers were on. She had a blast. It took me a while to get her looking herself again!http://www.havaneseforum.com/images/smilies/smilies/pound.gif
ound:


----------



## marjrc

OMG!!!!!!!!! I don't know whether I'd laugh hysterically or cry like a baby! ound: :hurt: 

You poor, poor Mommy.  

Ricky and Sammy looked very much like Dusty here only a couple of weeks ago when I let them out in the muddy yard. What was I thinking??! :suspicious: It's what made me decide to take the scissors to Ricky's coat. lol

How's your brushing arm? Tired and sore? LOL


----------



## DAJsMom

I think this is "Ha Ha! You can't catch me!"
And yes, marj, my brushing arm was sore! When she did this, she hadn't been brushed in two days. It wasn't pretty.


----------



## Julie

How cute the puppy picture Michele!He has changed alot and doesn't have the color in his ears anymore?Is it coming back?I'm not sure whether it was you or someone else that thought theirs might be changing back.......

Dusty's Mom,
I think I'd cry........sob really!I was in a similar situation just about a week or so ago.Because of graduation I skipped combing Quince.It rained for 2 days,and I just let him go........OMG I kid you not,I wanted to just kick myself in the butt over and over again!:whip: :hurt:

What's so adorable about that picture is how Dusty's sticking out her tongue at ya,like :nono:grooming today!:biggrin1:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Dusty's mom, i know how you feel. I cant keep Tripp away from water. He just loves to get wet. But here is another thing he loves-potatos. He just cant wait to go thru the bags after i go grocery shopping looking for potatos. Of course, innocent Dreamer just looks on.........


----------



## irnfit

Julie, his ears got a little hint of color back, and all along his back he got color again. Not as bright, but you can definitely see color. The rest of him is cream, except when he is just bathed, then he looks white.

Dusty's Mom - did you laugh, then cry?! My neighbor's little girl had her watering can filled and decided that Shelby needed watering the other day. Shelby didn't mind at all. She will run under the sprinkler also. Such little devils.


----------



## DAJsMom

Tripp with the potatoes is too cute! 

When I saw Dusty like that I did laugh (and ran for the camera), but she had to sit in her expen a while to dry, and when I did try and brush her out later, I think I was muttering some things under my breath, and crying, and telling her not to ever have that kind of fun again! The sprinklers were on this morning, and I didn't let her out by herself!


----------



## Laurief

I am actually so surprised at the potatoe thing!! How funny!! What or who started him on Potatoe chewing? Does he eat it?
Laurie


----------



## juliav

Luvmyhavanese - OMG!!! I thought my Bugsy and Brandy (red poodle) were the only ones who loved raw potatoes. But apparently they are not. 

Dajsmom - Bugsy always looks like this when we come home from the ocean, except he also has a ton of sand mixed in!!! It isn't fun brushing it all out.


----------



## Cheryl

What fabulous pictures. I would never have recognized Dusty when he was soaked like that. And raw potatoes? Shhh! Don't tell Brutus....


----------



## dboudreau

Love the wet look, Dusty looks taller wet.


----------



## marjrc

What adorable pictures, Shannon! The last one, with Tripp eating the red potato is my favorite. It's perfect. Funny guy! 

I dunno..... seeing Dusty like that reminds me of the nightmare I had trying to get Ricky bathed and combed out after his bout in the muddy yard a couple of weeks ago. It was horrible. I did laugh when I first spotted him, then I wailed thinking of all the hard work it entailed! :hurt: What made me let the dogs out after a rain, I'll never know! :doh: 

I think you need the patience of a saint, the strength of a body builder and nerves of steel to comb that long haired mess out! :amen:


----------



## Julie

Potatoes huh?That would be good for them right?Like Momma always says:kev: :eat your vegetables!Sorry......just had to use that wierd guy!

Cute pictures Shannon!:becky:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

He started eating them when he found them after i went grocery shopping & he was going thru the bags. Now it like a game when i come home from the grocery store. He runs to the bags. LAst week i forgot to buy them & Tripp gave me this look like 'where are MY potatos'?. Yes he does eat them! In fact he will eat them until he gets sickuke: -so i have to take them away after a short while.


----------



## marjrc

Here's a shot of something you all no doubt have seen many times. Ricky had just had his bath and was frantically rubbing his ears on the ground.

The 2nd picture was taken last weekend with Ricky trying ever so hard to reach that pc. of licorice. He's pretty tall! No, we didnt' give it to him. Cruel, eh? lol


----------



## Julie

That's cruel Marj!LOL!(give the guy a small bite):biggrin1: 
What a cute photo!The rub ears thing---reminds me of my old sheltie Sparky.He used to skid like that all through the house after a bath!Crazy guy!Thanks for the smile!


----------



## Laurief

Shannon, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you for brining up the potatoes & showing pics. I have always been upset as my girls are on SO vet died and can have no treats. But it got me thinking if their food is made from potatoes. So I called my vet & they told me that the girls can have potatoes, maybe once a week !!! yahoooo:laugh: I am so happy that my pups can have something other than their special food. Do they make a big mess?? I am not a neatie - but think that the deck is a good place to introduce them to potatoes! Do they clean up easily?
Laurie


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

UM, YES!! He does get little potato pieces all over the carpet but its easy enough to clean up. I havent had any stains or big problems. He loves it so much that its worth the mess.


----------



## Laurief

Thanks a million. I would love to let them have them in the house but was a little concerned about the cleanup. If there are no stains, I dont care about having to vacume. Thanks. Knowing my luck, they wont like them, then the search for a snack will continue!!
Laurie


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Laurie, may i ask why they are on a special diet?? And what do they eat?


----------



## Laurief

Sure, Lily developed bladder crystals, which in turn was giving her bladder infections. And from that they can get kidney stones,\. So they restricted her diet and she got better,crystals disappeared. They feel that she cannot digest minerals properly which in turn causes the crystals. Because Lexi is from the same breeder, and they share a daddy, the vet thought it best to keep them on the same diet. Unfortunately it is a food you can ONLY buy at the vets office and is very expensive, but what can I do?????
So once he is old enought Logan will go on it too.
The vet has told me that I could try to take them off of it and see what happens but I just dont want Lily to go thru it again, the last one turned into a Staph infecftion!! So here we are, cooking the special wet food to make treats for my guys, the house stink to you know what!!! But I love my guys too much to risk a deadly infection!! So I think we will try potatoes soon!
Laurie


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Thanks, I was just wondering because my vet put Tripp on IVD & it is soooo expensive. IT was to see if helped the itchies. All it was is duck & pototes. Why on earth do we need a prescription for that??? So i decided to search for other food options which he has done great on. I just have to watch the ingredient list. Thanks for answering!!


----------



## susaneckert

some dog foods will make a dog bite there feet . Just like people have the same problem I cant eat peanuts or any thing with peanuts dogs can develope the same thing no difference


----------



## anneks

reece said:


> My lab Axl likes potato peeling, yukon golds are her favorite, she will lay by the garbage can when I peel them, with that look in her eye, saying please mommy. Of course we haven't found anything that see won't eat. Last year I planted pepper plants on my deck in containers and she and the boys ate all the peppers and Axl ate the plants when all the pepper were gone.


My dogs won't leave my pepper plants alone either! I thought maybe it was something I mixed into the soil but maybe it's the plants themselves. Right after I planted them they yanked them all up and I had to replant. They don't seem to be at anything else I planted though thankfully.


----------



## dboudreau

I've been learning how to use my photo editing software. This was fun.


----------



## Laurief

Debbie- that is a great shot!!!!!
Laurie


----------



## marjrc

Hey Debbie! I'm seeing double!! :tea: lol
Great photo. I definitely need to spend time with my Photo Shop Pro too. I used to play with it for hours each day when I was making signature tags, but it's been a while now.


----------



## susaneckert

Hey debbie great pictures and nice touch with butterflys I love it what program are you using?


----------



## dboudreau

The program I'm using came with my camera "ArcSoft Photo Studio". It is NOT very user friendly. Love to get new software, but too many to choose from. Any suggestions? I should move this question to the camera thread.


----------



## Thumper

Great pic!!! Twins!!!!! ound:


----------



## whitBmom

I just caught up on this thread - what great pictures everyone!! I just love this thread because I know that everytime I look it up I will have a big smile on my face afterwards


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Debbie, dont tell me Sam can climb the ladder to get to the slide!!!
Thats a cute idea though. I need to get some sort of jungle gym for them. 
I just have a large fenced in area but its all open. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## marjrc

dboudreau said:


> The program I'm using came with my camera "ArcSoft Photo Studio". It is NOT very user friendly. Love to get new software, but too many to choose from. Any suggestions? I should move this question to the camera thread.


Yes, Debbie, good idea to post it there! I'm sure quite a few of us would be interested in this discussion.


----------



## susaneckert

I would suggest to fence off a area you can get the wirer type fenceing they are like squares and its pretty cheap its like 25 .00 for 50 feet then buy some of the stakes the green ones and use them to hold up the fence it comes in 4 foot high , I did that on the one side of our yard that didnt have chain link. that way Yoda can play in the back yard and he has never gotten out. In our park we are not allow any more to put up chain link fencing only vynal fenceing or get the vynal lattice and put it on the side that way each peace is 8 feet long and it would be 4 feet high just some ideas


----------



## Missy

Shannon, I love the potato monster tripp- How funny. 

Debbie, it wasn't enough shaming us all with your wonderful photos of just one sam- now we have to compete with two Sams? Only kidding--- that is a terrific shot- but better watch out Laurie will be after you to get 2 and then 3 for real.

Marj, what can I say? did you sneak into my house and take a picture of Cash? it is amazing how much they look alike, even when wet.


----------



## dboudreau

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Debbie, dont tell me Sam can climb the ladder to get to the slide!!!


OK I won't. He climbs up a ramp. LOL He loves the slide, Alot of the kid's plastic play gym stuff it great for dogs. Yard sales are one of the best place to look.

Missy, I would love to have another. But still waiting for the right girl.


----------



## marjrc

Missy, they really do look a lot alike. Ricky doesn't have those cute white feet though. Can't wait to see more pics of Cash! 

You couldnt' have said it better about Debbie's Sam. I really do think she's taunting us from all the way over there in Nova Scotia. hoto: I dunno... between pictures of Sam and Stogie, I have a hard time not thinking about getting a 3rd!! ACCKKK!! Did I say that out loud???! :tape:


----------



## marjrc

That's what I was trying to do LAST summer and fall, Debbie. Looking at yard sales for outdoor play stuff. I didn't find any, but I really should get out there and check this year's sales cuz kids' play gyms like that would be great for the pups!


----------



## Laurief

HEY MISSY - I resemble that remark!!!!:biggrin1: 
Laurie


----------



## susaneckert

Or you can look at second hand stores too some time they get them the kids play gym sets


----------



## susaneckert

I know you can buy the slides and they are not costly I went to amazon site and they run from 30-40 for a new one that is the small size the larger size runs about 90.00


----------



## Missy

Laurie, I think we will just all have to move to a compound somewhere so we all can treat our MHS together. Just think of that- how many Hav's would that be to share??? names of our own little town? Havland, Haville, Havboro, Havburg, Havtowne???? There would be an MHS highschool, a RLH park... :lalala: :lalala:


----------



## Leeann

Missy, I'm packing my bags now could you please give me directions..


----------



## Julie

Just saw the photo of Sam!How awesome is that?!:jaw: Two beautiful Sam's!:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Missy - LOVE THE IDEA- anyone got a bit of land we could use?? 
I think they might just send out the guys in the white suits to catch us all with nets!!
Laurie


----------



## Suuske747

no further words needed


----------



## Doggie Nut

What a cool picture! You must have an incredible camera plus you have a great "eye" for it!hoto:


----------



## Missy

It's a good thing The Netherlands are so far away. Because I think many with MHS may snatch up that adorable Sienna.


----------



## Suuske747

thank you for those lovely comments!!
*blush*










do you believe it when I say, that in my classroom there's a huge collage of Sierra, Sierra as a puppy until now, and that kids in the morning come in and pet the pictures


----------



## Laurief

Oh what a cutie Sierra is!! Looks a lot like my Lily!!
Laurie


----------



## marjrc

Great pictures of Sierra! Love the comments you put in , but especially that little tongue darting out. Too sweet! How nice that the kids get to see photos of her too. Are you a teacher, then? Have the kids ever met Sierra in person?


----------



## Suuske747

Yes I am a teacher at an International Primary School here in Maastricht, and yes the kids know my Sierra personally 

She really thinks the classroom is hers and warns loudly when someone comes in hahaha!
Here's a piccie of Sierra in control on the teacher's chair 










I can't show any of her in the class, as the pictures have kids in it, you understand I can't show that without permission.

I train the kids before she comes in, that they should stay calm, and let her approach them and not all jump on top of her, how to behave around and with a dog, I've got a class of 30 now, so usually we go out on the gym field, sit in a large circle and let Sierra run around, that's real fun!
Last year I had a class of 15, that was much better and less stressful, so Sierra came to school more often and enjoyed sitting on our reading couch and watch the kids


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

This was the 1st time i let the dogs take a nap with me on our bed. Dreamer jumped down but Tripp just LOVED it.:yawn:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Another SATISFIED customer! Cute little snuggle bug! :yawn:


----------



## Julie

Suzanne,
What a cool pix of Sierra with her tongue touching her nose!:laugh:


Shannon,
Love the snuggly photo!It looks so comfortable,I want to climb in too!Move over Tripp!


----------



## marjrc

Suzanne, that is great that Sierra can be at school with you sometimes! 

Love those pics of Tripp, Shannon!!! I LOVE napping with my boys. I tell them "let's go upstairs to bed" and they come running and wait for me to lift them onto the bed (it's very high).


----------



## Brady's mom

Sierra is one lucky girl to get to play at school with the kids. Brady loves kids and would be in his glory! 

I love shots of Tripp snuggled in. Brady spoons my husband in bed. I keep saying I need to bring my camera into our room in the morning so I can get a picture of the two of them. They are really cute!


----------



## littlebuddy

i know everyones seen him but i still had to post a pic. aren't these dogs the most wonderful things ever!


----------



## Laurief

Shannon - what a little snuggle bunny!! My guys are allowed on my fed, and in the morning while I am geting ready for work, they all line up with their paws just over the edge & watch me. The minute the electric toothbrush goes on, they all roll over and get belly rubs! And then when the hairdryer goes on, they come over to me and roll over for belly rubs. I love to have them snuggle with me in the winter in bed, summer is a little harder as they are sooo hot on me!! 
Marj, my guys also will follow me up the second I say nap, but they never LET me nap :frusty: for some reason if it is the middle of the day, they think it is rough house & jump on Mommy in the bed time. If I really need a nap, I have to have hubby keep them downstairs:biggrin1: 
Laurie


----------



## marjrc

Laurie, that is too cute a picture in my mind, seeing them all lined up watching you. What adorable little boys! 

Sammy will lay down no matter when, with no matter who, just about any ol' time. He's easy peasy. :biggrin1: Ricky is the one I have to time correctly. If I see he's due for a nap and calm, then I can bring him onto the bed with me and he'll snooze away.


----------



## mintchip

Not sure--either the camera is improving or the blurr is moving slower today.:whoo:


----------



## Julie

those are great shots Mint Chip!I haven't gotten any yet!


----------



## dboudreau

Took Melissa's tips and went out to take some pictures. This was not Sam's best landing off the slide. Face plant into the sand.


----------



## mintchip

dboudreau said:


> Took Melissa's tips and went out to take some pictures. This was not Sam's best landing off the slide. Face plant into the sand.


:hug: OUCH! Poor Sam!
I can't wait to try Melissa's great photo tips!
Sally


----------



## Laurief

Oh poor Sam. He is thinking "Mom , Why are you showing people that landing!!" You will have to try to get him on another day when he lands on all 4's. I hope he didnt get hurt??


----------



## Leeann

Oh poor Sam, I bet he got right back up and did it again..


----------



## Julie

I think it is a great shot!It shows how rough and tumble these havanese really are!:whoo:


----------



## irnfit

Takes a lickin' but keeps on tickin' :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

This isn't so funny, but I didn't know where to put it. It's Kodi's picnic :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip

Kodi is adorable!


----------



## Julie

Looks like Kodi is enjoying himself!What's he eating?Steak?LOL!:biggrin1:


----------



## Melissa Miller

Debbie you dont need my tips, I always love your photos! 
Kodi is cute. Im sure he is having the best filet mignon a dog could get.


----------



## dboudreau

Thanks Melissa and Everyone, As the say "no dogs were hurt in the making of this picture" He shook himself off and up the slide again.


----------



## Suuske747

*Flying Hava*


----------



## Doggie Nut

Thanks for more of your incredible Sierra photos! They just get better all the time!:biggrin1:


----------



## Honey Poney's

Hallo
Hey Sierrafan, leuk je ook hier te vinden.
Vele groetjes van Christine.

Translation:
Just told Sierrafan how nice it was to see her here on this list.

I am from Belgium, she from the Netherlands but we have the same language.


----------



## Doggie Nut

I'm thinking there must be something in the water over there because both of you take terrific photos of your babies!:rain: hoto: hoto: :thumb:


----------



## JimMontana

Suzanne, great photo to see the hair flying on happy dog!


----------



## SMARTY

Sierra, that what Smarty and I want to do.


----------



## Honey Poney's

*And me ?*

How about this one.

I am hungry to you know !!!!


----------



## juscha

how cute is that! The little one is the mini-me of the big one :whoo:


----------



## Honey Poney's

*And me to !*

Just to be sure they are not going to take it away again.


----------



## Honey Poney's

*Another possibility.*

That should work to.










(Now you all are going to think Belgium People don't give enough food to their puppies :frusty: )


----------



## Laurief

What a doll!!


----------



## ama0722

Debbie,
I love the face plant, Dora will do things like that and jump up like someone shoved her into the ground!

I love the puppies sleeping next to the food. I just thought the Belgium people feed their dogs too much that they have to take their nap next to the bowl!

Amanda


----------



## Honey Poney's

Ohhhhhhhhh
He's so cute !!!


----------



## benc4u

Hero disguised as a flower
:jaw:


----------



## juliav

Honey Poney - I love the pictures of the puppy sleeping in the food bowl. That's just precious.

Paige - I've never considered letting my dogs eat out of the same bowl, as I am a control freak and need to know that they are eating their portions, no more no less. They do all drink out of the same bowl.

Benc4u - that is the cutes picture!!!


----------



## Missy

Honey Poney- I love the food protection--- Paige, all your dogs are just the best.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Ladies, your pictures MADE my day! Thanks for the smiles! :biggrin1: :becky: :bounce:


----------



## Julie

Great pictures everyone!hoto: You guys take SUPER pictures!I loved seeing them all!


----------



## juscha

WOW Hero as a flower! Did you do it all by yourself? That's amazing!


----------



## whitBmom

Those are such great pictures!! I know I can count on this thread to always bring a smile to my face 

I have to admit, that flower arrangement is just amazing!!


----------



## marbenv

Wonderful Pictures. The bright spot of the day!!

Thanks. Someday I'll have pictures of my puppy to share. I'd better have my husband brush up on his photography skills. This is some talented forum.:whoo: 

Marsha


----------



## Leslie

Here's Shadow in one of her favorite spots when I'm on the computer :ranger: Sometimes she'll turn around and put her paws on my back, look over my shoulder and occasionally she'll even scratch my back  

~Leslie


----------



## CapotesMom

ahaha... Capote's first ponytail!

Look't my lil pirate!! arrgghh!


----------



## Julie

Haaaa....cute Leslie!I was at my computer a few days ago,and to my surprise Quincy jumped from the floor directly into my arms as high as the screen!He is lucky my daughter said something to me to catch my attention.....I turned slightly---just enough I caught him!Crazy guy!:eyebrows:

Capote looks really cute in his first ponytail!He may look like a unicorn now,but it will get higher and higher as his hair grows!Too cute.......I remember that stage very well!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

All of these photos are great! I love the flower arrangement; that's awesome. I need to get our camera up and working. I'm WAY behind on taking pictures of Pepper.

I love this thread...there's always something here to make me smile.:biggrin1: 

Wanda


----------



## Suuske747

*jumps up and down*

Hi honeyponeys!!



















Your pictures continue to be a joy for sore eyes!!

big hugs to your sweeties!!
Suzanne & Sierra


----------



## Honey Poney's

Not a funny picture !!!
Not a funny moment !!!

*They didn't agree !!!!!!!*


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Tripp didnt like the gigling carrot but he sure loves these!!


----------



## whitBmom

Capote looks cute!! 
Leslie, Shadow is a clear example of how much of a "velcro" dog they can be. 

Ahhhhhh, the classic paper shredding.... It great that at least "they" find it funny. 

Shannon, don't you just love when they get into mischief?! Too cute - well at least your trip is keeping his eyes healthy. Good boy!!


----------



## marjrc

These are so much fun!! Love them all! Capote is adorable in his topknot!

What mischievious little Havs there, Honeyponey! LOL

That is some flower arrangement. Whoa! What was the occasion? '

Leslie, you have Shadow very well trained - care to come over and show mine how to give a back scratch? lol :biggrin1:

OMG, poor, poor Sam!!! What a character!


----------



## JASHavanese

Steve was working at his desk and Bandit wanted to get up there and lay with him. He put her little pad up there and she was happy as could be.

Then our 50 pound standard poodle figured that if a 10 pound Bandit could do it, so could she. She had to scrunch up, but she managed it


----------



## JASHavanese

Well I was going to go to bed then I saw this thread with such darling pictures of havs and had to look at them all. You guys take great pictures!
And I'm going to blame you for making me sleep in in the morning :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese

dboudreau said:


> The program I'm using came with my camera "ArcSoft Photo Studio". It is NOT very user friendly. Love to get new software, but too many to choose from. Any suggestions? I should move this question to the camera thread.


Since I do a lot of artwork on the computer I have almost every artwork program you can think of and the one I use 99% of the time is the cheapest, Paint Shop Pro. I'm still using version 7. Boy am I behind the times, but it's what I'm used to. and I reeeeeeally dislike reading directions:frusty: . That's hubby's job and since he doesn't know the programs, I'm on my own so the old version works just fine. You can use it to crop photos or do really detailed work. Here's the logo for the National coming up in August I made using Paint Shop Pro


----------



## Honey Poney's

That's nice.

I usually work with Photoshop.


----------



## JASHavanese

reece said:


> That is too cute Jan. You did that with paint shop pro? I will have to check out that program


The logo was made with Paint Shop Pro. It had over 40 layers to it, but that cheap program handled it well. I think Corel sells it now. It used to be made by Jasc and when they sold it there was a 30 day free trial version of it you could download to see if you liked it. Corel may have the same. You could try searching their website to see.


----------



## juliav

Jan,

I just love the picture of Bandit next to the computer - very cute. But your 50 lb Poodle on it is just priceless!!! And she is so happy she managed to get up on there, just look at that smile.


----------



## JASHavanese

Honey Poney's said:


> That's nice.
> 
> I usually work with Photoshop.


I have photoshop also and for the most part it sits unused. I must have low class when it comes to programs. Photoshop was over 600.00 and PSP was 99.00. 
Your artwork is nice!


----------



## JASHavanese

reece said:


> That is too cute Jan. You did that with paint shop pro? I will have to check out that program


I also did 3 book covers using paint shop pro. I can't post them though because I signed away the rights to the work. Doesn't that bite! :doh:


----------



## Leeann

This is one of my favorite threads. I love checking out all the new photo they always put a smile on my face.
Great Job Everyone


----------



## Julie

I love seeing all the great pictures here!That computer artwork you guys use along with the hav pictures----awesome!:whoo: Love that!:whoo:


----------



## Brady's mom

I hadn't checked this thread in a while either and it certainly made my night. Everyone has such wonderful pictures of their dogs! I am always in my glory looking at all these cute havs. Mine is sleeping across the room. I wonder if I put his bed on the desk if he will come join me? He is 17 pounds so he may look more like the standard poodle than the hav. Thanks for all the fun everyone! :clap2: I may have to look into some of these computer programs. I have never tried any of them. After seeing all of this amazing artwork, I may have to give it a try.


----------



## marjrc

Jan, I had to do a double-take when I saw your pics! For a second, I thought I had posted those!!! lol My havs don't go up there, but the desk looks like mine, the setup too, as well as the wall (my wall on the left is similar) and I thought 'wait a minute! when did I take THAT picture?' LOL Too funny that the Standard wants up there too! ound: 


I used to make signature tags, using PSP version 8 so that's what I have and am used to. Oh yeah... and I got it for nothing! 

Nice logo, Jan and great collage Honey Poney!

Here's my computer corner..... mess and all.


----------



## irnfit

When we first got Kodi and I would take him to work, he would sleep on my desk, right on the appointment book.


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Sunday nap time - all 5 dogs sleeping peacefully on our bed. You can only really see our toy fox terrier's bottom as she sleeps partially behind the pillow!

Our Hav, Dani girl, is up on the pillow and really out of it from her RLH session with the other 2 Hav's!

I so love these girls!


----------



## Laurief

I love it!! 5 babies!! What an exciting family!
Laurie


----------



## RedHeadedGator

That doesn't even include the 3 cats! AND I'm thinking of another Hav near the end of this year. My DH thinks I am :crazy: !!! Okay ... he is probably right!

This was the shot before nap time ...


----------



## Laurief

I think it is great!! I am an animal lover so the more the better for me. We used to have 2 cats, but lost them 2 years ago, but now have 3 Havs. a rabbit & a ferrett, so we stay busy too!
Laurie


----------



## RedHeadedGator

I love animal people! Your babies are so precious in your avatar!


----------



## Laurief

Cathy,
the funny thing is that I always liked cats & small animals, but never had dogs before. Once my best friend got a hav, I ended up with 3 and so did she! Now I cannot believe that I waited so long have such joy!!
Laurie


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Laurie - I totally agree with you - they bring such joy to our lives! Our oldest will be 5 next month and we got her after our Llasa Apso passed on (and after much research into different breeds). It is true that you can't have just one! :biggrin1: 

Cath


----------



## JASHavanese

marjrc said:


> Jan, I had to do a double-take when I saw your pics! For a second, I thought I had posted those!!! lol My havs don't go up there, but the desk looks like mine, the setup too, as well as the wall (my wall on the left is similar) and I thought 'wait a minute! when did I take THAT picture?' LOL Too funny that the Standard wants up there too! ound:
> 
> I used to make signature tags, using PSP version 8 so that's what I have and am used to. Oh yeah... and I got it for nothing!
> 
> Nice logo, Jan and great collage Honey Poney!
> 
> Here's my computer corner..... mess and all.


That's too funny. I can imagine your surprise when you saw the picture. :biggrin1: That's my husband's desk and it's the same as yours except he took the drawer for the keyboard off of it. He uses a laptop so that might be why he did it. Steve put a loveseat :couch2: next to his desk so the dogs go up there when they feel like it. Since there's usually some kind of snack sitting on my desk, the dogs aren't allowed up here. :closed_2: They'll have to settle for smelling Daddy's flowers 
My desk is a massive U shaped thing that we do everything at (almost everything). We eat at it, I comb the dogs on it, well, except for the standard poodle, she goes on the grooming table, Steve pulls up his chair and sits across from me and we talk, and we watch TV in the office which is kind of silly since there's a small TV in here and the big screen in the living room. If I could figure out how to work the darn thing, I might watch it more!
Steve was in Atlanta for a couple of weeks so I bought the movie Dreamgirls to watch. I played and played with the big TV for a long time trying to figure out how to get the DVD to play and finally brought it in to my computer and played it on my monitor.:frusty: 
Here's my desk before I got a flat screen monitor and when the desk was clean:ranger: which also shows you how often it looks presentable :brick:


----------



## JASHavanese

RedHeadedGator said:


> That doesn't even include the 3 cats! AND I'm thinking of another Hav near the end of this year. My DH thinks I am :crazy: !!! Okay ... he is probably right!
> 
> This was the shot before nap time ...


It was time for me to do a doubletake. That looked like my kitchen. I'm going to have to look at the other pictures posted today. And I think you have great taste if you want another hav. They're addicting!!


----------



## JASHavanese

RedHeadedGator said:


> Sunday nap time - all 5 dogs sleeping peacefully on our bed. You can only really see our toy fox terrier's bottom as she sleeps partially behind the pillow!
> 
> Our Hav, Dani girl, is up on the pillow and really out of it from her RLH session with the other 2 Hav's!
> 
> I so love these girls!


Awwwwww she looks so cute and really worn out. Both pictures are darling.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Laurie & Cathy....thanks for making me feel normal!! I have 3 dogs....only 1 is a hav....and I would love another! My fam calls me the crazy dog lady! You've helped my sef image today! LOL!:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Hey - anything to help the MHS cause!!!!ound:


----------



## marjrc

Cathy, what a beautiful scene. How peaceful. After the RLH chaos of course...... lol

I was wondering, you have a b&w or b&tan hav in your avatar, sort of in the background and it looks an awful lot like my Sammy. Do you have any other pics of that Hav? In your gallery maybe? I should go look, but it's late and i'm signing off now. AND I'm lazy... LOL

Jan, if and when I get this desk clean, it never seems to last more than a day or two. sigh....... Nice desk you have there!


----------



## CapotesMom

Oooo...I'm in the same boat! I want to get another hav in about 7 months or so, but I don't want to be that...crazy single lady who collects all the animals! I have a cat and a dog now and now I want another dog?? And I'm all by myself??? Am I crazy?? lol. But they're good companions and I love having them around..like today when I was packing and a good song came up and Capote and I danced through the whole thing! How can a single gal not love that!?? A guaranteed dance partner??? And you don't have to worry about whether or not they'll turn you down cause they LOVE to dance just as much as you do! How can you NOT want another one??

My next one will be either a chocolate or a black and white..but more black and only a very lil bit of white.  Once Capote is housebroken!! -counts the days-


----------



## Laurief

Your NOT crazy - of course this comes from a woman with 3 Havs, a rabbit & a ferrett - and a family, and a business to run etc etc etc..... I think that they are the best companions - and dance partners:biggrin1: 
:whoo: MHS hits again!!!!!!
laurie


----------



## Julie

:biggrin1: MHS strikes Capotes Mom :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

Hmm...

I think I want my second one to be a sable  Or maybe a black and white.

I just have to work on the hubby! hehe

Kara


----------



## juliav

Capote's Mom - you are not crazy to want another Hav, it's only natural, you know they are loke potatoe chips.  

Kara - I am sure you can talk DH into #2. My cousin would not have a dog period, no conversation. Well his wife just brought the little Shepherd puppy home and there rest is history. :biggrin1:


----------



## CapotesMom

I've wanted one for a while..but I'm holding on for Capote's sake. It's definately MHS though.. I could have any other breed..but newp. I'm getting another hav..


----------



## Leslie

Ok, we were waiting to let you all know, but now seems as good a time as any to tell you. :gossip: It's official; I have MHS  Shadow is getting a little brother! :baby: I sent the deposit for him last week :whoo: 

After providing all of Shadow's entertainment for the past 6 mos. and having had 2 dogs in the past, DH & I decided another one was a real good idea. In fact, if you can believe this, the original idea to get another came from Hubby. He has MHS and doesn't even know it! :biggrin1: 

So, we're open for name suggestions. I'll post pics whenever the breeder sends any.


----------



## Laurief

:whoo: :whoo: Congratulations!!! WE love new babies here!! when does the new baby come home? What does he look like? Pics!! Pics!!!


----------



## Leeann

:whoo: YEA Shadows getting a brother :whoo: 

Congrats, cant wait to see pictures.


----------



## RedHeadedGator

"I was wondering, you have a b&w or b&tan hav in your avatar, sort of in the background and it looks an awful lot like my Sammy. Do you have any other pics of that Hav? In your gallery maybe? I should go look, but it's late and i'm signing off now. AND I'm lazy... LOL"


Marj - The one girl in my avatar is a black & white. I've attached two pic's - one of her at a few days' old and the other is a recent photo. Her ears are so cool - the top side is black and, when you flip them over, the hair is all white!

CapotesMom - You mean their are other breeds out there?!! Oh wait, that's right - I do have two other breeds which I love dearly, but, for the last 5 years, it's Hav's all the way! Crossing my fingers for Capote to be house trained soon so you can add to your family.

I think someone needs to start a "Havanase Anonymous" group for us MHS junkies! :wink:


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Congratulations, Leslie & Shadow!! :clap2:


----------



## Leslie

He should get to come home the beginning of August. The exact date has not yet been determined. Here's the only hoto: I have of him so far.


----------



## Laurief

oH MY GOODNESS!! What a beautiful face!! I love his coloring!! The next month is going to drag.................


----------



## Leeann

Oh soooo Cuts, he is going to be so fun to watch grow up.
Leslie you have to start a new thread for him so you can keep us updated with lots of pictures till he comes home.


----------



## Olliesmom

Well having gone thru potty training one and getting a second...I would be the rare one to say...get them closer together so you only have to potty train one time!! Once you are past the training the first time it is hard to begin again - might as well just do two!!!!

Congrates on the cutie!!


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Oh what a cutie pie!! :biggrin1: Looks very similar to my Zoe when she was a pup (1st pic). She lightened up considerably as she matured (2nd pic).


----------



## CapotesMom

I've always heard that if one is housebroken it's easier to train the second because they learn by example what's right and wrong??


----------



## MaddiesMom

Wow, the difference between Zoe's color as a pup and as an adult is really something! She's a beauty, with such soft eyes and gorgeous coat. The way Havanese can change colors is amazing!


----------



## Leeann

Cathy,
When I saw your two sitting on the bed I thought it was my Riley when he was little.. Sooo cute


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Leeann - he is so beautiful and I love the full coat! Dani girl looked so similar to Riley when she was younger and had her long hair. We cut all the girls (including our American Eskimo) down a couple of months' ago for the heat here in Florida :flame: and I really miss their long coats!


----------



## mintchip

Congratulations Leslie!
Leann- I love that photo of Riley


----------



## marbenv

I see that most people here cut their dogs down in the summer because of the heat. I had a dog person tell me a few years ago that he dog actually stays cooler in the summer if the hair is left on because it acts as an insulator and keeps the heat out. Is this not true? I live in Florida now, so I need to know. Maybe that person didn't know what they were talking about, or maybe it depends on the coat?

Marsha:argue:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Congrats Leslie on your new baby! He looks sable!? Leanne....LOVE Riley! What a cutie....like a little stuffed dog!!:biggrin1:


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Hey Marsha! My husband and I were just talking about dog coats earlier - whether the long hair keeps them cooler or hotter in the Summer. We were driving and saw a larger dog in full coat, which brought about the conversation. Anyway, I can honestly say that I'm not sure which way is cooler for the dog  - ours mostly stay in the a/c anyway and only go out to potty or have quick RLH's around the yard and then back in. I know our oldest, Zoe, would go lay on the deck out back in the full sun forever if we let her (full coat or puppy cut)!

What part of Florida did you move to?


----------



## marbenv

Hi Cathy,

I live in central FL-North of Tampa about an hour. Inverness is the name of the town.
Where are you?

Marsha


----------



## Brady's mom

Unfortunately, Brady's friend next door (Maddie who is a mix breed) was nice enough to show him to the creek in her yard last night. This is what he looked like after I rinsed off the mud and dried him off:frusty:. Fortunately, today is his bath and haircut. He loved drinking out of the creek and running in the mud on the side of it, but he was not too thrilled going in as far as getting his belly wet. I guess I should be greatful for that:brick:. I always have said that even though he is a pretty dog, I always want him to be able to enjoy being a dog! I do love this first picture. He just looks like trouble!


----------



## Laurief

I am with you Karen, if my dogs get dirty - I dont mind - they are dogs!! If I were showing that would be different. Mine love to dig in the dirt with their noses & come up with a round dirt spot all around the nose!! Brady looks like he had a good time!!
Laurie


----------



## Julie

Oh Karen!LOL:dance: :dance: :dance:
Brady is such a cute guy!:biggrin1: How funny!:biggrin1: Cute,but funny!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Marsha,
There is another thread on here somewhere about dealing with the heat,but I don't know how you get it up.Anyway,it is said in the havanese the long hair protects them from the heat.Some people believe they are cooler with a clip...so who knows?I think it is whatever YOU believe your dog is best in!:biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie

What a perfect summer time activity: playin' in the creek! And how wonderful to have a friend next door to share it with! Looks like Brady had a great time. I'm sure clean-up wasn't fun but, seeing the smile on his face, it appears as though he thinks the price was worth it. Great pictures, Karen!


----------



## irnfit

Karen, those pics are too funny, especially the second one. He looks like he's having a good laugh about the whole event. ound:


----------



## mintchip

*one of those days*

:jaw: Yes, Oliver had one of those days as well.


----------



## RedHeadedGator

marbenv said:


> Hi Cathy,
> 
> I live in central FL-North of Tampa about an hour. Inverness is the name of the town.
> Where are you?
> 
> Marsha


Marsha - We live in St. Petersburg, just south of Tampa - probably about an hour and 15 minutes or so from you. Welcome to the Sunshine State where it is :flame: :flame: :flame:


----------



## susaneckert

He had fun with his friend nothing wrong with that he looks like he had a lot of fun got to love it LOL


----------



## marjrc

Cathy wrote : _"Marj - The one girl in my avatar is a black & white. I've attached two pic's - one of her at a few days' old and the other is a recent photo. Her ears are so cool - the top side is black and, when you flip them over, the hair is all white!"_

LOL That's what Sammy's ears are like too!! I love seeing all that white over his head to break up the black a little bit. He's got the same eyebrows as your girl. Thanks for the larger picture of her. They really do look a lot alike!

"I think someone needs to start a "Havanase Anonymous" group for us MHS junkies."

Ummmmm...... wouldn't that imply that we feel the need to be "cured"??! Nope, no group therapy for me, thanks. I'll stick with my MHS!!! LMBO 

Leeann, there's another one I'd snatch up in an instant if I ever met him! Riley is adorable but that picture makes him totally irresistible!!

Congrats Leslie!!!!! Woooooohoooooooo!!!


----------



## marjrc

OMG, Oliver and Brady's pics are a hoot!!! What little devils they can be! ound:


----------



## RedHeadedGator

When you put it that way, Marj, you are absolutely right - I don't want to be cured of this MHS either! This is one habit I definitely want to keep :whoo:


----------



## Julie

Mint Chip---
Funny pictures of Oliver ound: 
In the second picture he looks like he's looking at his feet,thinking oh,gosh...I think I may regret that decision!:biggrin1:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I know i posted this before but ........


Marsha, a lot of my family lives in the Sarasota area. I had to get out due to the heat!


----------



## Julie

It must of took some extra rinses on Tripp that day!ound:
Rinse,Repeat,Rinse,Repeat,Rinse,Repeat


----------



## Brady's mom

Looks like all these guys love the dirt! Brady looked like Oliver before getting rinsed off!


----------



## mintchip

Karen I love Brady's pictures!
At least they had fun getting messy! :angel:


----------



## Leeann

Dirty dog pictures are so funny, they all look so innocent after, what’s wrong mom I just went outside to play..


----------



## marbenv

Cathy and Shannon,

So far, I don't mind the heat. The summer's were hot in NY, too, and we didn't have AC. At least here I can come in and get cooled off! We were really sick of snow and ice, so I guess it's a trade off. Luv the "dirty" pictures!!:biggrin1: They must have all had a really good time!

Marsha


----------



## dboudreau

Love the "Dirty" pictures, should we start a Threat titled "Dirty Pictures"? :biggrin1: That should get peoples attention.ound:


----------



## Suuske747

Ok, here we go.....the piccie speaks for itself


----------



## Honey Poney's

*Dirty pictures*

OK
Here are some of my "Dirty" pictures.



















It's a before and after, 
or was it a after and before picture.

Bye
Christine


----------



## Cheryl

Here is Roxie showing off the inside of her mouth. i must really be boring!!!!


----------



## susaneckert

Boy maybe yoda does get enough dirty time I dont think he has been dirty with dirt ever LOL what a bad mom I am LOL


----------



## Julie

:bored: Roxie and Brutus! :bored:
How cute!They are just tuckered from all that playing!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

ound: :bathbaby:Is this the same dog?:bathbaby: ound:

:laugh: I think Quincy looks really funny wet.........Yuk! :laugh:


----------



## Missy

quincy is adorable wet or dry..... I think he is a real character and what a face


----------



## boo2352

Here's MacGyver at his aqua therapy. He loved it, and I think he looks cute in the life vest (although I'm prejudiced).


----------



## mintchip

Awwwwwwwww! Great photo.


----------



## marjrc

You could cut Quincy in a mohawk :mullet: and he'd still look great!!! :rockon: 

Awwwwww, MacGuyver looks adorable!!

Ooooooooo Roxie is sooooooo cute!!! Can I have her? PLEASE ???
I just love Brutus' wavy hair. He looks like a wild thang! lol


----------



## juliav

Very cool pic of MacGyver and Quincy is just adorable.


----------



## mintchip

*who me look*

I just happened to have my camera available. I think it is my new favorite photo of Oliver. 
Well maybe one of my top 10 :biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY

Go McGyver and Mintchip couldn't be cuter.


----------



## whitBmom

Those are great pics of Oliver, Macguyver and Quicy!!!


----------



## Cheryl

My 2 legged children were all swimmers so of coarse I love the pic of Mcgyver. Oliver looks so sweet in that picture. I love Quincy's coat and much prefer his dry look.


----------



## juliav

Sally - what a great picture and those eyes!!! I call the look "lampid pools of love".


----------



## Julie

MacGuyver looks really cute in his life vest!Aqua therapy?Does he do this for the fun of it or for an injury?Just curious as I have never seen anything like that before.It's cool!

Oliver looks really sweet in his closeup......bet it is hard not to give him anything he wants when he gives you that cute look!:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

too many awwws to count. Oliver is adorable- and MacGyver is soo cute in his life vest. Quincy is stunning and I could go all the way back --every picture in this thread is the best.


----------



## Julie

Those are cute boys you have there---wet or dry!I just love Preston...I love his coloring/markings!:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

How cute - I bet they had a ball!


----------



## Missy

Paige, those are the cutest, CLEANEST, wet dogs from playing in the rain I have ever seen!!! where is the mud? where are the twigs? did they stay on your deck? I can't believe how big Nigel has become. How did you come up with that name by the way?


----------



## juliav

Missy said:


> Paige, those are the cutest, CLEANEST, wet dogs from playing in the rain I have ever seen!!! where is the mud? where are the twigs? did they stay on your deck?


That's what I want to know!!! When my guys play in the rain, it's bath time!!!!


----------



## Leslie

Since we haven't had rain here in SoCal for quite awhile, Shadow plays in the sprinkler! And, yes, even though you can't see the dirt on her, she *must* have a bath when she's done :bathbaby:

As you can see, she really enjoys the "rain". She will jump, leap, spin and RLH with abandon. When it's all over she will climb on top of the sandbox to survey the yard, I think it's to make sure nothing changed in it while she was having so much fun :laugh: That wet face looks so sad that the fun is done for now


----------



## Brady's mom

I love all these wet dogs!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Well if it's rain you want then come to Dallas.....we've had almost 11" just the month of June! We've gone from a 3 yr. drought to floods! But I'm not complaining.....we were on water rationing last summer so it is nice to see everything so green!! They even found a 10 ft. alligator in our lake that we live on....seems all the flooding has displaced him! Plus we've had incredible temps....70's & 80's....normally it's already pushing 100!:focus: :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I put the sprinkler out for Tripp to see if he would like it since he loves water.
He just looked at it, turned around & went inside to lay on his a/c vent!


----------



## Honey Poney's

A quick answer:

LOVE THEM ALL


----------



## Leslie

Vicki- I know what you mean, we've had that weather pattern here in the past (2 yrs ago we had over 30" of rain. Normal for us is about 10-12" in a yr.) We've been on water rationing now for about a month. Much to Shadow's dismay, we really should cut her "sprinkler time" down quite a bit. At least we have a pool. She hasn't been in it yet, so I don't know if it will serve as a good sprinkler substitute, or not  

I have relatives in Arlington. Last time we talked to them I asked if they had the rowboats out yet :biggrin1: Almost a foot of rain in a month... Holy Cow!!! My advice: Tread water! :biggrin1:


----------



## Suuske747

oh my gosh those pictures are sooooo great!!!

I can't but help thinking "Gremlins" when I see all those wet Hav's hahahahaha!!! 

What a intense joy that sprinkler series!!!


----------



## boo2352

MacGyver had aqua therapy after surgery on his leg. It really helped, and he had a ball.


----------



## irnfit

Great water pics everyone. It looks like you switched dogs when they get wet. 

By the way, how is MacGyver doing?


----------



## Doggie Nut

Amen! Thank goodness we live on high ground so no worries here about floods but other parts of Dallas have really been hit hard!:rain: :rain: :rain:


----------



## Julie

Macgyver is really cute in his aqua massage.....how is he now?Does he continue on in the therapy?It is just amazing what they can do anymore.

Shadow is sporting that same look Quincy has when wet.....so funny.Looks like Shadow adores the sprinkler!ound:


----------



## RedHeadedGator

This is what Zoe thinks about the water - gets as high as she can (on my desk this time)! Hates to walk in the wet grass :drama: 


Bath time is a different story, though - she's always ready.


----------



## Julie

Oh Cathy....Zoe is so cute up on your desk!She must be easy to keep clean!:clap2:GOOD GIRL!:clap2:


----------



## RedHeadedGator

She is, with the exception of her "beard" - can you tell she just finished dinner?!


----------



## dboudreau

This is one of my favorite threads, it is so much fun seeing how much these little guys worm their way into our hearts.

This is a reminder of what I am NOT missing right now:nono:


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Sam is so gorgeous! Even with snow all over him :smow:


----------



## Leslie

Zoe has the most precious face! What a dollbaby!

Sam doesn't look as though the snow bothers him, at all. I know it's a different story for you, Debbie.


----------



## Julie

That is so cute Debbie!Love the picture of Sam licking his "sno-cone":laugh:
He looks like such an easy going guy...:canada:..hey spring/winter/rally/dog shows etc.just bring em on!That's why I love the havs!:clap2: :becky:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

I love the pic of Zoe on your desk! That's what Pepper does, except my desk is now strewn with papers since he was 'helping' me with our bills today.  

The snow balls on Sam are too funny! 

Wanda


----------



## boo2352

The picture of Zoe on the desk is adorable! MacGyver prefers sitting in my lap at the computer so he can help me type. We just got back from a week in Maine. He's doing fine and done with aqua therapy. We tried swimming in Maine, but the water was too cold for him (59 degrees). Too cold for me, too.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

dboudreau said:


> This is a reminder of what I am NOT missing right now:nono:


Debbie, I sure do do miss the snow! I know my pups miss it too!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I just thought these were really cute pics! THanks for letting me indulge.


----------



## Julie

cute pictures Shannon!Nothing like being in the right place at the right time!eace:


----------



## marjrc

I love all the pics!! Water, water everywhere ! 

Shannon, are there eyes under all that hair?? Tripp looks like a lil' devil with that head tilt. :biggrin1: LOL


----------



## Benigna's House

Today I found an undiscovered Rembrandt in the attick. It shows two adorable little dogs of the famous Havanese breed. The painting will be sold during an auction in Sotheby's, Amsterdam....



hahaha!!


----------



## dboudreau

Wow Anne, what a coincidence, I found one in my attic too. I don't think it is a Rembrant, I think maybe Picasso. HaHaHa.


----------



## Thumper

How cool!

How did you both do that? 

Kara


----------



## Benigna's House

Hai Kara,
Just playing with photoshop, haha. Takes some time, but it's really fun.
Debbie, it's a real Picasso, for sure. Shall I ask Sotheby's Amsterdam to bring it in for auction?
Bye
Anne-Fieke


----------



## Julie

Well Heck......I'll have to check my attic!:nono: Darn!No painting.......If I had the money,I'd buy both paintings!That's definitely that rare havanese breed...:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

Drats.

I am Photoshop challenged! I can barely take the red eye out of a picture without making the whole eyes look blacked out! haha

I'll have to fool around with it one day. *sigh*

Kara


----------



## dboudreau

Thumperlove said:


> How cool!
> 
> How did you both do that?
> 
> Kara


I downloaded a Trial Version of "Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo XI" I've been having so much fun with it. It is almost as addictive as the Smilies.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Thanks for the pics of snow Debbie!! Its 95 degrees here today 
I cant wait for winter!!


----------



## Thumper

Twins!! hehe

Aren't these 'twins' cute:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Awwww, how sweet!! Are they 'yours' Kara??


----------



## Thumper

Nope, nope....Not my twins! Mine are of the human sort  I have stepdaughter twins!

I just remembered this picture off the internet when I was lookin' for a Hav! I wanted them! hehe.

Kara


----------



## mintchip

dboudreau said:


> Wow Anne, what a coincidence, I found one in my attic too. I don't think it is a Rembrant, I think maybe Picasso. HaHaHa.


It is an original dboudreau!!
I miss that program. They don't have it in MAC:smash:


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Thumperlove said:


> Drats.
> 
> I am Photoshop challenged! I can barely take the red eye out of a picture without making the whole eyes look blacked out! haha
> 
> I'll have to fool around with it one day. *sigh*
> 
> Kara


Kara - I'm with you ... totally Photoshop challenged!  I'm just glad I've figured out how to post pictures on the forum!


----------



## Thumper

Cathy, I'm glad that I'm not the only one! lol 

Kara


----------



## Leslie

Just thought I'd share some pics of Shadow watching her favorite TV show :biggrin1:


----------



## susaneckert

how cute shadow just could not see down on the floor. LOL finally made it up to the recliner


----------



## Leslie

That spot on the recliner is one of her favorite places. I figure it's partly because that's the chair I usually sit in, and we all know about "velcro" :biggrin1: 

Another funny story about the Dog Whisperer: My son and d-i-l can't watch it at their house because whenever it's on, their Pekingese barks her head off! ound: Of course, she barks at anything on TV that has 4 legs. ound:


----------



## lfung5

So funny! I was thinking the same thing today. We must all have some great pictures of the little shreadders in action. My guys tend to run and a room, steel something and then run like hell. I never have my camera handy! Here's a funny one of scudder starting to shred and an action shot of Bella jumping off the bed. Not as funny as some of yours, but might get a chuckle!


----------



## mintchip

Funny because Oliver always wants to watch--"The People Whisperer"ound:


----------



## kgiese

JASHavanese said:


> It was time for me to do a doubletake. That looked like my kitchen. I'm going to have to look at the other pictures posted today. And I think you have great taste if you want another hav. They're addicting!!


Jan,

His eyes are green in this picture. Are they for real or did you do this with your painting talent?

Where in Texas are you? I live in Houston.

Karen


----------



## Thumper

Those are great pictures! 

Gucci likes watching American Idol! lol She always gets interested when someone *sings* on TV.

Kara


----------



## havahav

My daughter thinks this picture is funny...she asked me if I was going to put pilgrim hats on them for the fall!

Paula


----------



## irnfit

They look adorable with their visors on.
This is Shelby playing with my daughter, Andrea, and her two dogs. The red one is Lexi and the brown/white is Jaxson. kodi was hiding under my chair.


----------



## havahav

Cute! Shelby's markings are very much like Maddy's. They both have the black saddle and their head coloring is almost identical. How old is Shelby? Maddy will be 2 on September 10th.
Paula


----------



## irnfit

Shelby is 9 mos. The Dachsies are 13 mos and 16 mos. I won't tell you how old my daughter is :biggrin1: Shelby and Maddy do look alike. Does Maddy have any Starkette in her background?


----------



## Rollagirl

My little fluff monster Buffy also has a long tongue.


----------



## Thumper

That is SUCH a cute pic, Rollagirl! 

And :welcome: to the forum!

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

havahav said:


> My daughter thinks this picture is funny...she asked me if I was going to put pilgrim hats on them for the fall!
> 
> Paula


How in the world do you get them to wear hats!! I have a friend who just came back from Mexico & brought me a few small sombreros, perfect size for their heads & they wont wear them. It would make such a cute picture. They hate wearing ANY clothing. They even hate to wear hair bands.pins etc...


----------



## Missy

Oh gosh- so many new cute photos -- Love Shadow watching Cesar!!!! did he learn anything? the two little patriotic dogs are adorable--- and I love buffy's tongue. Kodi and shelbi as always are beautiful.


----------



## havahav

Great shot of buffy! I love her color!


----------



## havahav

LuvmyHavanese,

They did not like them at first. I had to get them used to wearing the visors gradually. By the 4th of July, they both were o.k. with them and wore them most of the afternoon.
Paula


----------



## Julie

:clap2: Great photos everyone! :clap2:

The visors are really cute!:biggrin1: 

Michele......I have a thing for the dachies!I've always wanted one since my childhood friend had a male named "snitzel".He was so cool.........

hoto: Keep all the great photos coming! hoto:
eace:


----------



## Thumper

The hats are adorable!! I know Gucci would take it off immediately! But gosh, I'll have to try one someday. Too cute!

Kara


----------



## Dawna

Oh, right.......It's Melissa's BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thumper

Happy BIRTHDAY Melissa!!!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

*HAPPY 29th BIRTHDAY MELISSA!!*


----------



## Janet Zee

*Melissa*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY & MANY MORE!!!!!!

All the best............Janet


----------



## Julie

:juggle::drum:arty::whoo:Happy Birthday Melissa!:whoo:arty::drum::juggle:


----------



## TnTWalter

I wonder what Melissa is going to get for her birthday.

Trish


----------



## Laurief

Happy Birthday Melissa!!!!


----------



## marjrc

Here are some pics I took of the boys with a cob of corn. I didn't let them eat it, though they nibbled a tiny bit here and there. I was just using it as a photo prop! Poor doggies. lol


----------



## marjrc

a couple more.........


----------



## Laurief

I just love those!! I just wish I could introduce my guys to new foods. Did they end up eating it??


----------



## kgiese

These are precious pictures, but what a tease!


----------



## irnfit

Marj, the boys are so cute. 
Kodi like corn if I take it off the cob and feed it to him.


----------



## Missy

Marj, great photos-- Ricky and Sammy are sooooo cute. Corn has good fiber let em hav it.


----------



## JASHavanese

marjrc said:


> Here are some pics I took of the boys with a cob of corn. I didn't let them eat it, though they nibbled a tiny bit here and there. I was just using it as a photo prop! Poor doggies. lol


What darling pictures!! I had a pom that would eat corn off of the cob. She loved it......so did the boys talk you out of the corn after you took pictures? :biggrin1: op2:


----------



## marjrc

You see, I didn't think giving corn was a good idea! Is it?? I know we try to avoid having corn in kibble, at least for the most part........ so I took it away after I got the pics done. LOL

Guess what though? We're having corn for supper in just a few minutes!! LMBO Talk about good timing...... if it really IS o.k., then I can have them munch on a pc. of cob or something. I'm sure they'll love it.


----------



## Missy

you may see a few kernels tomorrow if you know what I mean. But corn is full of linoliolic(sp) acid which is great for their coats.


----------



## Brady's mom

Cute pics Marge. What handsome boys!


----------



## dboudreau

Let them try a little Marj. Sam likes it best after being rolled in butter and dropped off Anthony's plate. Yum.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Nothing says summer like havs eating corn on the cob!:biggrin1: Those are great pictures, Marj!


----------



## Lina

Kubrick's favorite sleeping area? Under the coffee table! He squeezes into it and it's so tight down there that he often hits his head against it when I get up or he hears something. That doesn't faze him, however, as he always goes right back under there.


----------



## marjrc

Too funny, Lina! Hey, you have the giggling tomato too ! We ended up forgetting our giggling carrot when we stayed overnight a week ago. It's at Sammy's previous owners' house and they have two girl Havs that I'm sure will enjoy it, so no problem. I had stored the tomato one away so as not to give them all their veggies at once! lol


----------



## Laurief

Lina, that is too cute!! I remember that Logan did the same thing the first month or so, I would run around looking for him, and there he was fast asleep under the coffee table. He is way to big now!!
Laurie


----------



## Brady's mom

We have a nightly routine in our house. Abbie, my 9 year old ragdoll cat, brings cats toys up from the basement every night to give them to Brady. Brady does not go down the basement stairs, so the cats have their toys, food, litter, etc. downstairs:focus:. Anyway, with all of the toys Brady has, he is never as excited to play with any of them as he is with the cat toys. Abbie screams as she brings the toy upstairs and Brady wakes up and greets her at the basement door to claim it. It is very cute:kiss:. Don't be fooled, they are not the best of friends:boxing:. Here is Brady with his favorite toy of the night, a kitty mouse.


----------



## radar_jones

I thought I would post these pics on here since I didn't want to put out a whole new thread for it. I have an inkling that Radar is a lot bigger than I would have thought. I think he may actually be closer to about 8-9lbs right now and I think he may be alot more than that once his appointment for his neutering. He seems to be a lot heavier in the belly. I can't really feel any ribs at all on him.

Pics Below

Derek


----------



## radar_jones

more pics


----------



## dboudreau

He is one handsome boy, Derek, what is he doing in the last picture. He looks like he is choking or something.


----------



## anneks

I just love Brady and his cut. He is so cute. Mirabel does the same thing when she plays with something, she uses her paws by her face a lot.

Radar is such a cutie. What a sweet face.


----------



## Brady's mom

Thanks, he just got cut last week, so he is a little short right now. I usually get him cut every 6 weeks or so. He always looks so little to me after a haircut!


----------



## dboudreau

I put a post about Brady's picture and now it is gone. Gremlins?

The cat must secretly like Brady to share his toys.


----------



## radar_jones

Thanks Deb. Radars Chewing on one of these treats diplayed below. He really likes them. Their Pork Puff Chews I think. Here's the bag I got him. They really last quite a while because they are so hard...they make a really good chew for teething.

Derek


----------



## dboudreau

Derek, are you practicing your "macro" photography. Sorry, but I DO like your puppy pictures best. Much cuter.


----------



## radar_jones

More Puff Pics

Derek

P.S. Check out the Proverb at the back of the bag.


----------



## radar_jones

Yeah it's my Wife's Canon SD700 IS and the lighting isn't the best...have a heart will ya.......ound: 

Derek


----------



## dboudreau

I love your pictures Derek, :hug: I just love the pictures of Radar Best.


----------



## Julie

That's kinda wierd Derek----
what are trying to show?I guess I need to read further back?eace:


----------



## radar_jones

It's a bag of treats. Debbie asked if Radar was choking on something and I was trying to show her the treats he was chewing on.

Derek


----------



## Julie

Gosh,I've missed out on alot of neat pictures!It's hard to get through it all and keep up with what's going on.
Marj-
what great photos of your boys eating or trying to eat sweet corn!I didn't know you could give them sweet corn,or that it was good for them=so I learned something new...and Quincy may get to try it--but butter free?Isn't that hard to get out of Sam's fur though,Debbie?What was it like Marj?Did you let them try it?Did they get the poopers?

Karen-
Brady looks like he's enjoying that cat toy......is it filled with cat nip?I was thinking perhaps that was why?

Derek-
Radar sure is growing,and getting long hair!Have you decided yet to keep him in full coat?Puppy clip?The pork puffs looks like something Quincy would like too!


----------



## Julie

Lina,
Those are cute pictures of Kubrick under your coffee table.Quincy used to do that too...still does on occasion,but he has to work a little harder at it,because of his size.When he was a pup,he'd dart quickly under my kitchen table/island thing...he went through a stage of bumping his head.....now he slows down a bit,but still loves it there.They are funny little guys!


----------



## lfung5

Karen & Derek,
Great pictures. Radar is getting so cute with the loger coat! If he likes the pork treats, you might try the Merrick Lamb lung. My guys go crazy for it!


----------



## Laurief

Karen, that is just too cute - I love that Brady and the cat get along so well!

and of course - Radar is looking quite handsome these days!!!!


----------



## Paige

Marj, Ricky and Sammy look like a bunch of country boys eating that corn off the cob. They are too cute.

Derek, Radar looks great, he's so white, beautiful coat.


----------



## marjrc

I didn't give the boys that corn the day I took those pics. We had corn again a few days ago, but it got eaten, none left exc. empty cobs which I didn't want to give them. They can bite hard chunks off those things. So, to answer your question, Julie, no poopers! lol

Radar is a cutie and growing so fast! I agree about the dog treat pics, Derek.... why so many? lol Radar is how old again? Dang, I can never keep up with all the pups' ages! Sorry.

I love Brady's cut! It looks sooooooooo soft. He looks like he's having a blast with that cat toy. How adorable of your cat and Brady!


----------



## CinnCinn

I just can't get enough of the HAV pictures. They are all so darn cute -every color, every size. Just lovem'! Maybe there could be a new rule on the forum to post a new picture with every reply????hoto: 

Okay okay....that might require more than the 12+ hours we spend reading the forum a day :ranger: ~ BUT it also might satisfy our picture addictions?!:whoo:


----------



## Laurief

The only problem with that is I will NEVER make it to 3000 if I have to post a pic each time!!! I am not a big picture taker, my guys dont cooperate very often, and the minute they hear the camera turn on and the flash pop up, they move, or run!! stinkers!!!! Love the loveys on the bed!!!


----------



## CinnCinn

I was in "wishful thinking" mode when posting.:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

LOLound:


----------



## Leslie

I absolutely love this thread!!! Thanks to all of you for posting such great pics!


----------



## Julie

Cindy,
I love your picture------they look like burritos all rolled up!eace:


----------



## Brady's mom

Cindy,
Your 2 are just adorable! What a great picture!


----------



## whitBmom

Marj, the pic of your two lovely boys and their corn on the cob, is so sweet. I am not sure aboout corn, but I loved how engaged they were - their curiosity. 

Karen, I love Brady's new do!! He has such wavy hair - cutie! He sure looked like he was having a grand time with that toy.

Derek, Radar is getting really big. I think Oreo is now at about the 10lb mark, so he and Radar are pretty close now. I love how his coat is growing in all beautifully.

Cindy, your two pups on the bed are gorgeous - don't you just love that as their "momma" you always have to be in their view? Ah, the Havanese!!


----------



## Laurief

I thought I would post a few pics from my dinner party this weekend. I am crazy between the hav play dates & company. Our friends came over for dinner and they brought their 3 Havs - so we spend the night with all 6. Girlfriends daughter Morgan is with all 6. The two that look alike are Logan and his littermate Clark!!


----------



## Leslie

Oh, Laurie, that sounds like Havanese Heaven! Six all at once...could it get any better??? I think not!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

A dinnerparty with SIX? hehe! How FUN! And wow, the resemblence between Logan and his littermate are striking. Great pictures, I like how they were all happy sitting on the couch for pictures! Just goes to show how easy-going these lil' ones are. 

Kara


----------



## Beamer

Those pictures are great! 6 at one time?? wow.. do they all get along?


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, they are all so cute. How did Lexi do with all the dogs?


----------



## Laurief

Macho - who is the white one behind Morgan is the first to come to our extended family - he was the one that got me interested in Havs. The other 5 are all from the same breeder so are all related by either father or father & mother! They have all known each other since they came home, as a matter of fact Logan & Clark came home together with me on 1/1 of this year so they all get along great, its like they live together, even though they dont. It really is fun, but sometimes a little overwhelming but since Logan and clark are almost a year old, it is getting easier! 
Laurie


----------



## Laurief

Michele, did you mean Lily - my crazy girl?? she did fine cause she grew up with these guys, she never ever barks, and will lay and play with them forever. My girlfriend is also her SECOND most favorite human in the whole world, so if she brings dogs, Lily doesnt care, as long as she is there!


----------



## irnfit

Yes, sorry for my confusion. I guess it's because my daughter's dog is Lexi. I figured Lily would be Ok because they are very familiar to her. 

When I was a kid, we had a poodle, Princess. When she had a litter, my aunt took one of her pups and named her Gidget. She was so sweet. Well, I think they always knew they were mother and daughter, because they were so good together.


----------



## Laurief

My real hope is that since Lily already met, Brady, Kodi, Shelby, Brewer, and Benny is that she will be a little more relaxed then they come the next time. Time will tell!!


----------



## irnfit

I'm hoping the same for Kodi. It doesn't seem to be working, though. He is with my daughter's dogs all the time, and he still hides when they come over.
Now, Shelby, she is like a crazy nut when they come over. They chase each other all over he house.


----------



## Missy

> We have a nightly routine in our house. Abbie, my 9 year old ragdoll cat, brings cats toys up from the basement every night to give them to Brady. Brady does not go down the basement stairs, so the cats have their toys, food, litter, etc. downstairs. Anyway, with all of the toys Brady has, he is never as excited to play with any of them as he is with the cat toys. Abbie screams as she brings the toy upstairs and Brady wakes up and greets her at the basement door to claim it. It is very cute. Don't be fooled, they are not the best of friends. Here is Brady with his favorite toy of the night, a kitty mouse.


Karen, that is just too funny. It sounds like Abbie is paying Brady a bribe to leave the cats alone.... The scream proves it. "Meeeoww, here's your stinking mouse" LOL

Cindy, I love your pups- sorry I don't remember their names-- may want to go in and add them to your sign on. I agree they look like little burritos. but those faces.

Laurie, six extended family Hav's how fun. but boy are you busy!!!!


----------



## marjrc

Laurie, what fun to have all those Havs at your house!! I love that Macho is behind Morgan, on the back of the couch. He seems to be saying 'I'm special, I get to sit waaaayyy up here!' lol Cute pics of them all!


----------



## Lilly's mom

*Lauri, I do not think I could stop playing long enough to eat with 6 Havis in the same house. They are all ADORABLE!*


----------



## Paige

Wow, Laurie 6 Havs in one room...fun, fun, fun

Just shows you that you can never hav enough havs, except for the grooming part.


----------



## Brady's mom

Laurie,
Great pictures! You must all have so much fun together! What a handsome group of dogs!


----------



## lfung5

Laurie,
Looks like you had a lot of fun! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marjrc

reece said:


> Wow, Laurie 6 Havs in one room...fun, fun, fun
> 
> Just shows you that you can never hav enough havs, except for the grooming part.


Can you say 'puppy cut' ?? LOL Gosh, I don't know if I could ever maintain long, show coats on 2 or 3 Havs, let alone 6 !!! :jaw: lol


----------



## Laurief

We do keep all 6 of ours in a kind of puppy cuts! Like you said - 6 would be impossible, 3 is also not doable!!! It really is nice to see the relationship between all the dogs, and it is so nice cause we eat, play cards, watch football, and the dogs all just entertaimn themselves when wer are busy!
Laurie


----------



## Judy A

Laurie, they are all really cute and I think it would be a blast to watch 6 of them play. I know I get a kick out of watching my two..here is the most recent ATTACK OF THE KILLER HAV picture.


----------



## Paige

marjrc said:


> Can you say 'puppy cut' ?? LOL Gosh, I don't know if I could ever maintain long, show coats on 2 or 3 Havs, let alone 6 !!! :jaw: lol


So far I have kept my three long, but there are times (blowing coat) that I have been tempted. Hopefully they won't go through the matting stage at the same time. Everytime I have thought about it, I always talk myself out of it. But I think three is my limit.


----------



## marjrc

Judy, that's too funny!! lol "Killer havs" ...... yeah....... right ! :suspicious: ound: ound:


----------



## irnfit

Paige, I was







this close to shaving Kodi a few weeks ago. It took me 3 days of 2 hr sessions each to get all his mats out. But, now he looks great and the rotating comb is helping a lot.


----------



## Brady's mom

Judy,
That is a great picture. I love the look on that face


----------



## Paige

irnfit said:


> Paige, I was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this close to shaving Kodi a few weeks ago. It took me 3 days of 2 hr sessions each to get all his mats out. But, now he looks great and the rotating comb is helping a lot.


I have the rotating comb, I like it too, but mine are getting static bad, so I just bought a comb and brush that is supposed to help with that. I hope it works.

I also have found that after bathing I use coat handler's conditioner, I only dilute about 8:1 and I soak them it in and then blow dry, it seems to be helping. I also use it for brushing out if they seem to be matting.


----------



## irnfit

I didn't like Coat Handlers for Kodi. I am using Isle of Dog or Plush Puppy, and I like both of them. I wash, condition, rinse and brush. Then they air dry. When I brush, I use the detangler from Isle of Dogs. But Kodi sneezes any time I use a spray product on him. He is so funny.


----------



## Paige

Michele, 

Is Kodi in full coat? I was wondering if they will mat, if left to dry on their own. I figured with all the rubbing on the floor I would end up with a matted mess so I have always blow dried.


----------



## irnfit

They are both in full coat, and he is like cotton candy. Very fluffy and wooly looking. I don't have too much of a problem with them air drying. I brush them while they are wet, and then try to get them again when they are dry. Right now this method is working, but you have to stay on top of it, as you know.


----------



## Paige

My three all have the the straight hair, Preston though has enough for three havs.


----------



## Judy A

This is Izzy getting her smelly fix for the day! Phew, why would they want to do this??? When she came up for air she had a euphoric look on her face:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

They do love shoes dont they!!!! Very cute.


----------



## JimMontana

Haha, Tully does this too (but not Minka). Totally jams his head into wife's shoes if they're laying around, and not just for a few seconds. I'd been thinking I need to get a photo of that too, LOL! 

Well, at least he doesn't chew them up. He tends to leave mine alone more, as he knows I'm more of a stickler about shoe chewing.
Why they do it?... since Minka doesn't, last night we were joking it's a boy fetish for women's shoes, LOL.


----------



## radar_jones

Radar will put his face right into my shoes right after I have come home from work when they are all smelly....poor guy's suicidal I tell ya...:biggrin1: ....putting your face in MY SHOES will definltey kill you quicker than a lifetime of smoking I tell ya. I have some really funny pics of Radar during bath time last night to post when I get home from work.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones

*funny Bath Pics*

Here's Radar shaking yesterday when My Wife and I were bathing him and we were just about to dry him off....enjoy.

Derek


----------



## Missy

Oh my! radar just made me laugh, laugh and laugh..... tee hee.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Judy- Izzy definitely likes that smell! That is such a cute picture. Maddie will lick my feet if I'd let her.uke: I'm guessing they have foot fetishes because they like our smell. Maddie loves to lay on clothes from the laundry basket also. 

I definitely recognize that picture of Radar's bath! Its a scene repeated around here every week or two. :biggrin1:


----------



## radar_jones

*Post Bath Pics*

Here's some Post Bath Pics of Radar. We managed to get him pretty good with the bath job. I can barely see his eyes.......


----------



## radar_jones

More Pics


----------



## marjrc

LMBO!! Oh, those shaking off pics of Radar are a hoot!! Great catch with your camera!! Love the pics. That other one looks like he's laughing at you! lol


----------



## radar_jones

*Lounging on the Bed*

I Just had to post this pics. Radar looks so sweet lounging on the bed.


----------



## Missy

awwww, Radar is so nice and relaxed and all spiffed up for his little procedure today. Good luck Radar.


----------



## Paige

Radar is one gorgeous boy..


Nigel dragged my older daughters laundry basket out of the laundry room into my bedroom and laid in it. Now if I could teach him how to do the laundry I would have it made. The picture is not very clear, hubby said I had it on the wrong setting. What happen to point and click.


----------



## marjrc

Paige, that's too funny! lol


----------



## Thumper

Paige that is precious! And Radar......well My gosh, he has grown SO much and looks like a very happy big-boy! I can tell, he loves the bed  They all do.

I have a few pictures for this thread.

They didn't turn out very clear, bad lighting or something...but I'll post them anyways.

I am NOT sure what Gucci's attachment to "Snuggle bear" (The ORIGINAL one from the fabric softener) is, Snuggle bear has been with us for YEARS, he was my 12 yo son's teddy bear that he slept with every night, along with his "woobie" (blanket) 

Gucci is VERY attached to Snuggle Bear, she carries her around and sleeps with her, literally SNUGGLING with her. I think that Gucci THINKS this is HER PUPPY and has taken on a "mothering" role with the bear. You would have to see it in person, I suppose to completely understand. But she won't take her morning nap without it. Her afternoon nap is on the couch with me, but forget trying to get her away from the Snuggle bear in the morning, ain't gonna happen.

Kara


----------



## dboudreau

Great pictures Derek, Radar is such a handsome boy and growing like a weed.

Paige, if you can get the dogs to do the laundry, I'll send Sam over to you to learn too.

Kara, Gucci is such a sweet little girl.


----------



## marjrc

Awwwwww....... Kara, that is so adorable!!! Gucci is such a sweetiepie.


----------



## Paige

That's so cute, Gucci has a baby. Is it a boy or a girl?
I agree I think it's the mothering in females, I know Axl takes care of the boys.


----------



## maryam187

Kara,
they look so cuddly. I feel like laying down next to them and cuddle myself to sleep  , how sweet!
Maryam


----------



## juliav

Paige - that is too cute! I can't believe how big and grown up Niegel is. He looked so tiny befre and all of a sudden he is a big boy!!

Kara - the pictures of Gucci and snuggle bear are just precious!!!!


----------



## Paige

juliav said:


> Paige - that is too cute! I can't believe how big and grown up Niegel is. He looked so tiny befre and all of a sudden he is a big boy!!
> 
> The picture makes him look bigger than he is, he's the smallest of the three. He will be 8 months on the 11th of this month so I think he's almost done growing. But he's big enough to catch Preston now in a game of catch me if you can.


----------



## Thumper

Thanks 

Ya know.......we have 984594 stuffed animals in the house and GUCCI decided to pick, the OLDEST, Ratty-est one to attach herself to! LOL I've washed that thing and tried to get it looking 'new' again, but it still looks like a dingy old bear.

Well, atleast it has more history than the other stuffed toy. It was carried around by my other 2 sons when they were little. That bear sure has gotten alot of love in this house. LOL

I'll have to get a better picture when she isn't expecting it, She wraps herself around it and when she saw me with the camera the other day, she sorta moved. I'll work on it!

Kara


----------



## radar_jones

I Just Love the Pics Everyone...Radar has gotten Big---9.4lbs Big. the Vet Weighted him today and he came in pretty solid. I Love the Snuggle Pic. We have one of Radar with his Tigger (From the Jungle Book). He Fell alseep with it one day and we got the pic.

Derek


----------



## Doggie Nut

Derek, Paige & Kara....all of your pics made me smile!  Paige, not only has Nigel grown but he has lightened up so much! Kara, that Gucci is just the sweetest little thing....her "baby" is too!


----------



## Beamer

*Beamer at the cottage - Labour Day long wknd*

Here are some pictures of beamer at the cottage this past long weekend..
He put him in the lake and he started swimming like he was a pro! I was ssooooo proud of him!eace:


----------



## anneks

He looks so cute and like he is having fun.


----------



## Beamer

*Beamer at the cottage*

more of beamie at the cottage!


----------



## lfung5

Beamer is such a beautiful pup! I love that face!


----------



## Missy

I love this thread. First off Paige, Nigel is very industrious what a cute picture. 

Kara, Gucci is just the most human Hav I have ever met. She has such personality (she is even more human than Jasper) I love the pictures with snuggle bear,

Derrick, Ryan, you can really see the family resemblance between Radar and Beamer. They are both so cute and yes growing like weeds.


----------



## Lina

Those are great pics of Beamer! I especially love the ones of him swimming and the one of him chewing on his toy. Too cute!


----------



## Thumper

Ohh... I LOVE the pictures of Beamer swimming, too! How cute  He is growing up so much!

Thanks, Missy! We say that all the time, that she thinks she is human. I love her personality,and she is FULL of it, indeed. Even the local Havanese Breeder here, well...her husband always makes comments about Gucci when he sees us that she is just "incredible" and a "really good dog". Its, great, because he is around alot of Havs, to hear that he's impressed with her and her wit.

Kara


----------



## Paige

Ryan, Beemer is one gorgeous boy, he look so cute swimming. I took mind swimming in my pond and they all ended up on my raft. I love how white he is.


----------



## Missy

Ryan, I just noticed that beamer has a lighter nose---that is soo cute. Is he considered a white chocolate?


----------



## Thumper

Ryan, I was wondering about that too? Is his nose brown?

Here is my TOUGH girl playing with the neighbor dogs. These pictures were taking the day that my neighbor's dog growled and almost attacked a toddler and Gucci, if you read that thread. The "aggressive" dog is the black one, as you can see, Gucci isn't afraid....of any dog! lol The other one, is the Brittney Spaniel on the other side of us. 

Kara


----------



## Beamer

Beamers nose is brown in some spots. I guess its a defect.. poor beamer.. lol
He is not choco..his eye rims are black...


----------



## Missy

It's not a defect Ryan. It's what makes him unique. and absolutely adorable. As they say only God is perfect (and some say HSD's are too) 

Oh my Kara!!! that Gucci is just a pistol. I love how she makes herself look SO BIG around those big dogs. If you ever take a tour of New England-- we would be delighted to put you and the Guch-baby up just to meet her.


----------



## Thumper

No way is it a "defect". He is absolutely precious! I like the white chocolate idea! 

Kara


----------



## Laurief

I love the litle brown nose!! I am one who prefers to see in each , pets, and kids, something that is "different" and can be celebrated. He is a doll!


----------



## Beamer

Does Gucci growl at these dogs?? She looks like she is angry in those pics.. hahahaha.. very cute!
Do you have any close ups of Gucci? I never can make out her face very well!


----------



## Thumper

No, she wasnt' growling at them, But I have heard her growl at dogs before when they get near her stuff (toys or bones) She was just trying to play.. I think she likes to jump around to seem bigger! ound: But, she won't be bullied around, when that black dog growled at her, she actually stepped forward (which scared me!!) But the owner decided it was time to go home and left with her, since the dog had already growled at the lil' girl next door.

Here are a few close ups: Ya know.....you are right, I was looking through her pictures and alot of them are obscured by hair/fur hanging in her eyes! lol

Kara


----------



## juliav

Kara, 

Great pics of Gucci, she is such a princess, or should I say diva!!!


----------



## Beamer

Kara.. great pics! Funny though, the 2nd picture does not look like the 1st or 3rd??? Are you sure thats Gucci????? lol 

Is that picture from a different time period??

I still NEED to get tags for Beamer.. not sure he would like the bling though.. lol


----------



## Lina

I love those pics of Gucci! Especially the one where she's surrounded by all the hands. She looks so loved! :hug:


----------



## Thumper

Yes! The second picture was taken in May, her fur has really GROWN since then. Wow. She looks so shaggy now compared to that picture  But it is a pretty good shot of her face, granted....just a now "younger" version.

Even when I do a topknot, she still has some hairs that fall down. Maybe in a few months her hair will be long enough to stay put.

Thanks for the compliments 

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut

Kara, I think you deserve the "who keeps their white hav the whitest" award!!! Wow, she's like snow! Beautiful....and I love the fact that she's a fiesty little gal!


----------



## dboudreau

Love the pictures. Beamer looks like he is having so much fun. Sam won't even get his feet wet.

Gucci is such a doll, but don't mess with her.


----------



## Missy

so this is how my youngest gets my attention when I am ignoring him.


----------



## dboudreau

Caught in the Act. Guilty as charged.


----------



## Thumper

OH, Missy!! That is hilarious!!!! ound: Nice bathroom, btw!!!

This morning Gucci got into paper towels, those were shredded all over my family room. *sigh* And right now, she is playing with her plastic cup. LOL The things they amuse themselves with, ehh? Wait!! She is eating a BOX. Cripes.

I couldn't find the bitter apple, so I sprayed it with the mink oil. It worked, she is staying away!ound: 

Thanks, Vicki! I do try hard to keep her clean, She had some staining after vacation, but those are almost gone  YIPPEE! The eye envy didn't work so I made my own concoction (which is working) Looks like I won't have to cut it off afterall.

Kara


----------



## Lina

ound: That is hilarious Missy! Kubrick has yet to get into the toilet paper but he loves to shred cardboard so I'm guessing it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Paige

I can't let my boys see this picture, they have never done this, but would if they knew about it.


----------



## marjrc

Beamer is adorable!! I love the ones of him in the water, but that last one in your first post of him is my favorite. He's gorgeous!

Missy, that is funny! You caught Cash in the act. lol "
Next time, mommy, pay closer attention to me!"


----------



## Missy

actually-- I heard the forum speaking in the back of my mind "where are the pictures?" so the first picture is what I found--- the 2nd picture-- I enticed him back in the shot (which was easy to do) so that I could "feed the forum" LOL


----------



## Suuske747

tsk tsk, condoning bad behaviour "because it 'd make a good forum picture".....sounds very familiar..... it's sort of like.....Oh what have you done?! Oh where's my camera!? *click* Now never do that again!! hahahaha

I'm editing a vid where my partner is teasing Sierra with toiletpaper from underneath the toiletdoor...too funny....She'll come and sit by the door and whine a little to be allowed to "join" you and stare at the toilet paper hahaha
So one day Eric decided to tease her a little.....so not a huge shred fest, just teasing Sierra hihihi
Still editing, but coming soon


----------



## marjrc

I tried uploading these into my gallery, but I can't for some reason! They aren't "funny hav photos", I'm afraid, but I still wanted to share them. 

Ricky can look like a bear sometimes and he's got a big head. lol I bathed him today and he was NOT happy! Oh well. C'est la vie. The 2nd pic is before I took some thinning shears to his face and the 1st photo is after. I think he needs to have more thinned out and along the body too, but my hands were killing me at the end and he'd been up and down on the counter for 3 grooming 'sessions' after his bath so we both need a break. 

The last is of the two, Ricky and Sammy, and Ricky is finally slowing down from his RLH after bath play that he did for about half an hour! lol He's still not completely dry in that photo.

If you click on the pictures, you'll see them larger. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Missy

Oh Marj, they are both beautiful. I don't think ricky looks like a bear. But I know what you mean- we sometimes call Cash King Kong.


----------



## Thumper

He looks great with the trim  They are both such cute lil' boys. I can see how they won your heart!

Kara


----------



## dboudreau

My Son recently celebrated his 3rd Birthday, Sam wasn't really into the festivities, but he is a good sport.


----------



## Paige

That's so cute, tell your son me and the boys said happy birthday.


----------



## Laurief

What a trooper!!!


----------



## Janet Zee

Adorable. He looks as though he is winking. He is sooo handsome.


----------



## Missy

good boy Sam!


----------



## Lina

ound: :laugh: ound:

Debbie, Sam looks *sooooo* funny in that picture! Like he's saying "This is really not dignified at all... I look silly!" LOL.


----------



## Leslie

What a good sport Sam is. Not quite the "party guy", eh?


----------



## marbenv

Here's my toilet paper/paper shot. He now tries to jump up and grab it off the roll when he's in his WILD and CRAZY mood!! And if I drop an envelope on the floor, forget it--he's got it and running in two seconds!

Marsha


----------



## Laurief

Oh my what a mess, and he looks very proud of himself, surveying his "damage"


----------



## irnfit

Just saw all the new pictures. These Havs are such clowns. Sam is so cute in his party hat. And the paper shrededers...well I tried to get a pic of Shelby shredding my receipt from the computer store, but she ran away.


----------



## JASHavanese

radar_jones said:


> I Just had to post this pics. Radar looks so sweet lounging on the bed.


Radar looks great in all the photos :first:


----------



## JASHavanese

marbenv said:


> Here's my toilet paper/paper shot. He now tries to jump up and grab it off the roll when he's in his WILD and CRAZY mood!! And if I drop an envelope on the floor, forget it--he's got it and running in two seconds!
> 
> Marsha


LOL it looks like Oscar had some fun!


----------



## JASHavanese

marjrc said:


> I tried uploading these into my gallery, but I can't for some reason! They aren't "funny hav photos", I'm afraid, but I still wanted to share them.
> 
> Ricky can look like a bear sometimes and he's got a big head. lol I bathed him today and he was NOT happy! Oh well. C'est la vie. The 2nd pic is before I took some thinning shears to his face and the 1st photo is after. I think he needs to have more thinned out and along the body too, but my hands were killing me at the end and he'd been up and down on the counter for 3 grooming 'sessions' after his bath so we both need a break.
> 
> The last is of the two, Ricky and Sammy, and Ricky is finally slowing down from his RLH after bath play that he did for about half an hour! lol He's still not completely dry in that photo.
> 
> If you click on the pictures, you'll see them larger. Thanks for looking!


The new do looks great!! They're both darling


----------



## Julie

I enjoyed seeing all the new pictures!Great job everyone!Thank you for sharing your "funny havs".......:hug:


----------



## Beamer

Here is poor beamer with his cone on after his neuter.. 
Yes, He looks quite pathetic.. heheh


----------



## radar_jones

Beamer's looking quite good Ryan....the staining is all gone on his face too...looks like it's been gone for some time now. Did you send the proof of Beamers Neutering to Cheryl Yet so he can be registered?  I have yet to let Her Know and Probably will this week. I figure she's on the Forum anyway so chances are she already knows about it.

Derek


----------



## Paige

Poor Beemer he looks so miserable. I hope he gets rid of it soon.


----------



## Missy

beamer does look miserable in the first two--- but that last shot looks like he is just fine. Just letting it all hang out and airing out the surgery.


----------



## dboudreau

Get Well soon Beamer,


----------



## irnfit

Not just Havs.
1. Shelby and Jaxson beating up Lexi.
2. Lexi gettin' outta there!


----------



## Laurief

Poor Lexi!!


----------



## Julie

that's cute Michele!I LOVE those weiner dogs!Wouldn't they be fun to dress up?:whoo:


----------



## irnfit

Lexi is definetly the submissive one of the group. You notice who's missing from the picture - Kodi. He stands back and watches. If he thinks Shelby is being hurt, he will jump in.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Beamer looks so dejected and sad.....didn't someone call that thing the collar of shame or something like that? Hope the little guy feels better real soon!


----------



## Beamer

That was the first and last time Beamer wore the collar of shame.. He just looked to sad.. Someone has been watching him at all waking hours to make sure he does not mess with his stiches...


----------



## Julie

irnfit said:


> Lexi is definetly the submissive one of the group. You notice who's missing from the picture - Kodi. He stands back and watches. If he thinks Shelby is being hurt, he will jump in.


Kodi is like the big brother huh?That is cute eace:


----------



## Julie

freeway1976 said:


> That was the first and last time Beamer wore the collar of shame.. He just looked to sad.. Someone has been watching him at all waking hours to make sure he does not mess with his stiches...


I thought he looked kinda cute Ryan!You are just a sucker for a cute face!Beamer doesn't have to wear his collar,because he is sad.......Beamer doesn't have to eat dog food because I give him steak!ound:Just wait till you have kids!ound::bounce:ound::bounce:

They'll have your number really quick!LOL!eace: :hug: Just have to tease you!


----------



## Beamer

HAHAHAHA...

Julie, ok you just made me laugh for real out loud... hahahahaaha
That was funny...
I know, i'm such a sucker or Beamers sweet face..especially when he gives me that sly little smile... i think he is brain washing me!


----------



## Janet Zee

Awwww poor Beamer, he'll feel better soon.

Isn't there another collar you can use that would be more comfortable


----------



## Judy A

You nailed it, Julie.....kids love a sucker for a sad face, just like the little furbabies!


----------



## Sissygirl

Beamer did look really sad in those pics - I would be a sucker, too.

That last pic was adorable.

Hope his recovery is speedy!

Marie


----------



## marjrc

Debbie, what a great picture of Sam! Poor guy, but he's such a great sport. lol

I LOVE Shelby, Michele! I just love her colors/patterns and her face is almost always scruffy looking. She's a gal that loves to play and doesn't care if her hair is all mussed up. I love it! 

Poor wittle Beamey..... aaaawwwww ...

Funny pic of all that messy shredded paper! Looks like puppy is having a blast though! lol


----------



## Julie

This picture isn't very clear---but I liked the "smurk" on Quincy's face!Thought you might get a smile........:becky:


----------



## Beamer

Hahahah... Thats the smile on Beamer when he is wanting a treat... to cute!


----------



## lfung5

Quincy has got to be the best canine model. 

I also notice Sam is extremely patient too!


----------



## irnfit

Thanks, Marj. She is truly the rascal in the bunch. I've been letting her bangs grow out, so she always looks like that (haha). Today it is up in a topknot.

Your boys ain't so bad lookin' either!


----------



## CinnCinn

This picture cracks me up. Rudy isn't interested in the toy, only biting Dusty on the butt. :boink: All 4 feet off the ground.


----------



## Laurief

That is hilarious Cindy!!!!


----------



## Thumper

Cindy, that is TOO funny!

Julie, Can Quincy get any cuter? LOL

Here is the Princess *hiding* in her Sherpa bag to eat her Chicken Jerky. lol Wouldn't want anyone taking it away!!!!!!

Kara


----------



## Thumper

And here's my lil' GUARD DOG!! LOL

Kara


----------



## Missy

awww Kara, I love these of the Gucci Girl. I especially love your new Avatar.
Julie, Quincy is the best. he is so adorable.


----------



## Thumper

Thank you!

I realized when I changed my avatar a few days ago, that I have been majorly SLACKING on pictures. I haven't taken any since July! :jaw: I figured it was time for a current one! lol

Kara


----------



## lfung5

I love all these photo's. It really shows how much we SPOIL these guys! Life is good for these little Hav's.


----------



## Missy

Cindy, I don't know how I missed the photo of Rudy chasing Dusty--- what an amazing photo-- it shows Rudy's big dog attitude.


----------



## susaneckert

Got to love these picture Yoda to thinks he is a guard dog he barks at my husband every night when he comes home its so funny Yoda heres him at the end of the street and starts barking befor he is ever in the driveway


----------



## SMARTY

Smarty playing her favorite game...catch the ball before it gets away.....


----------



## susaneckert

I love all these pic and the tongue shot is to die for LOL


----------



## Beamer

*After Beamers bath tonight*

Ok, just gave Beamer a bath... this is him freshly blow dried! To funny.. I think someone needs a face trim.. lol


----------



## Lina

How cute is that?! I love that picture of Beamer! 

I'm afraid of trimming Kubrick's face... I like that shaggy look but I'm sure I'll eventually get sick of it and just have it done... who does Beamer's face and how much does he usually get taken off?


----------



## Thumper

He looks GREAT!!!!!!! I love the bangs  Totally hip! NOOO, he doesnt' need a trim. 

Kara


----------



## mintchip

Thumperlove said:


> He looks GREAT!!!!!!! I love the bangs  Totally hip! NOOO, he doesnt' need a trim.
> 
> Kara


His bangs are at that in between stage--not long enough but also too long.
I think he would be cute with a top knot. Let the bangs grow.
I love your avatar at the beach!!
Sally


----------



## Julie

Sandi-
I love the new pictures of Smarty!She is very pretty with her markings etc.I love the avatar especially!:becky:

Ryan-
I love Beamer's longer bangs!He looks like a hip-hopping dude!:kiss:Just say no to scissors!:nono:


----------



## Missy

I love the Beamster with bangs... don't trim them. but then again I am a sucker for long haired guys...


----------



## Paige

Ryan, I love the look Beemers got going on. 
I know the hair over their eyes drives me crazy, so I just cut the bangs right above the nose and it holds back the hair. I have never tried the top knot, but I don't see it lasting here the way my three play. Someone else cuts there's the same way I think it's Sierra's mom. That way you can keep most of the top long and still see the eyes.


----------



## Julie

Oh be still my heart!:faint:
There's that cute boy Preston!Gotta love a cutie-patootie like that!Reece is handsome too..


----------



## Laurief

Paige - they look so magestic sitting there - what beautiful Havs!!!!


----------



## marjrc

Cindy, great shot of Rudy flying through the air!! Too funny.

Love that one of Gucci in the bag, Kara. She's such a cutie!

Beamer, hello Beamer?? You in there somewhere?? lol I like that look too, but I do miss seeing the eyes. He looks like one of the Beatles. That's what I say to mine when their bangs get that long.

Sandi, I love your new avatar of Smarty!! She's adorable!!

Paige, that photo is gorgeous!! How I love seeing pics of your boys. *I am so envious and would love to have the space you have so we could have a third Hav*. Your gardens are always so pretty to see and the boys and Axl look like such a happy clan. 

Fun pictures everyone!!! :whoo:

*edited to say: * LOL I can't believe how many 'havs' are in that one sentence!!! LMBO


----------



## Lina

I love that picture of Reece and Preston! I will have to keep that face cut in mind if I ever get sick of Kubrick's hair on his face. Thanks Paige!


----------



## Julie

marjrc said:


> Cindy, great shot of Rudy flying through the air!! Too funny.
> 
> Love that one of Gucci in the bag, Kara. She's such a cutie!
> 
> Beamer, hello Beamer?? You in there somewhere?? lol I like that look too, but I do miss seeing the eyes. He looks like one of the Beatles. That's what I say to mine when their bangs get that long.
> 
> Sandi, I love your new avatar of Smarty!! She's adorable!!
> 
> Paige, that photo is gorgeous!! How I love seeing pics of your boys. *I am so envious and would love to have the space you have so we could have a third Hav*. Your gardens are always so pretty to see and the boys and Axl look like such a happy clan.
> 
> Fun pictures everyone!!! :whoo:
> 
> *edited to say: * LOL I can't believe how many 'havs' are in that one sentence!!! LMBO


ok-ok-I must of missed some funny pix?I'll have to go back and check further back!Leaps through the air?Gucci in a purse?:drama: Darn I hate to feel left out!
I was drooling over Preston though......sshh...don't you just love a face like that?look at his coloring/markings....cute as a bug's ear!


----------



## Julie

Oh I see what I missed!That is really a perfect timing shot Cindy!Rudy with all four legs off the ground!Too funny!Does he really bite the big dog's behind?:laugh:

Gucci is cute in her sherpa bag!She is all ready for another trip Kara!If they made a bigger bag(ok much,much bigger):biggrin1:I'd tag along!:laugh:


----------



## Beamer

That crazy pic of Beamer as a fluff ball was taken right after the blower dryer got him. So this morning he is not quite as fluffy. He gets major bed head/body.. its to cute. I'll have to try to get a picture..but hes usually pretty grumpy in the morning.. lol

Reece.. your guys are very handsome!!

Julie.. Well, you know quincy is a scholar and a gentleman.. lol

To bad Beamer will never get to meet any of your guys as you all live wayyy to far away!!

Are the nationals going to be in Virginia next year? Or was that just a rumor??


----------



## Laurief

I heard that Rumer too and I pray that it still is scheduled for there, cause if so, I am going!!!


----------



## Beamer

Well Virgina is only a 7 hour drive away, so if it is there, then me and the wife (and Beams) will definalty be going to check it out! Who else lives near by?


----------



## Laurief

I cant find any information about it. I do know that there was some talk about moving it, but I would love to know ASAP. My son graduates next year and I need to be sure it isnt at that time!!!! Does anyone know where we can find info on this??? 
Laurie


----------



## susaneckert

Julie I just love that tongue picture it cracks me up every time OMG I would have that one blown up and on my wall I love it


----------



## irnfit

I hope they don't move it. I was planning a road trip and we could pick people up along the way. Unless they move it closer


----------



## Thumper

I have one for you all: 

Yes, that is where her water bottle is kept all the time! LOL ound:


----------



## susaneckert

Love it at first I thought he was drinking the alch. but then I seen it was water


----------



## Lina

Kara, what bad habits you are instilling in sweet little Gucci! I'm sure she'll be a wino in no time! :laugh:


----------



## SMARTY

Thanks Julie, Quincy is so inteligent looking. Smarty would have eaten the glasses within 2 minutes. Maybe one day...........


----------



## Thumper

We couldn't AGREE on where to "mount" it, so we stuck it in that thing "temporarily" and its been there EVER since. lol ound: 


People always come into my house and see it and laugh.

Kara


----------



## Julie

OMG Kara------
Be careful---someone could turn you into Gucci Protective Services!:nono:LOL!


----------



## Laurief

Kara, I think it is a great idea, as long as she doesnt get the bottles mixed up!!


----------



## casperkeep

*Let me out!!!*

This is a picture of Jillee at the breeder's house before she came home!!! Thought that it was cute. I do not think that she likes being away from her mommmy.


----------



## irnfit

Kara, do you proof Gucci before she takes a drink? :biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep

*Hello All!!!*

I took this picture this summer while on vacation. Everyone feel in love her!!!


----------



## irnfit

She is very cute.


----------



## Thumper

irnfit said:


> Kara, do you proof Gucci before she takes a drink? :biggrin1:


LOL! What? Proof? Never. I just rotate the wine tree! LOL, It cracks me up so much, it looks so ghetto...but the "honey to do" lists around here don't get done promptly...if at all. ound: MY HUSBAND thinks this is SOOO INNOVATIVE! Hysterical.

Kara


----------



## Thumper

casperkeep said:


> I took this picture this summer while on vacation. Everyone feel in love her!!!


She is SOO adorable! Keep the pictures coming 

Kara


----------



## irnfit

Kara, you know everyone is gonna want one now. You could start designing them.


----------



## Beamer

Kara,
That is HALARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish beamer would be more interested in the booze.. oh well, whatcha gonna do...


----------



## Julie

Is there a support group yet?Alkee Havs Anonymous?ound:

Cute pix of Jillee...:becky:


----------



## irnfit

I just found this one and thought it was a cute one of them playing.


----------



## Sissygirl

Kara,

It looks like she is having to stretch to get a drink. Poor baby - having to drink alcohol!!!!!:biggrin1: 

Her coat is just beautiful!


----------



## Lina

Ryan, are you quite sure that Beamer didn't get into the alcohol the day before he threw up? Maybe he was just hung over from all the wine the night before. ound:


----------



## Thumper

Thanks

But she can reach it easily standing up, she just has to "sit down" sometimes.

Ever since I bought that water dispenser she will NOT drink from a BOWL! Ever! LOL, I have really spoiled her rotten.

I doubt she would drink alcohol, she won't even touch juice! lol and she barks at soda! ound: Have yall ever done that? Let your Havs smell soda? The carbonation tickles their noses and she goes crazy! haha. 

Kara


----------



## Thumper

irnfit said:


> I just found this one and thought it was a cute one of them playing.


That one IS cute! Is he being submissive? LOL OR just taunting?

Kara


----------



## Paige

Kara, I can't believe you are letting your underage dog drink alcoholound: 
Shame, Shame


----------



## lfung5

Wow, awesome pictures guys!


----------



## kgiese

Kara,

Now we know what those products are that you use to keep Gucci so beautiful! 

Karen
Hank's Mom


----------



## Thumper

LOL!!! ound: Gosh, does it really LOOK like she is drinking booze? haha. I tell my husband that we have to drink enough wine to keep a slot open for the water bottle/dispenser thingy!

Kara


----------



## kgiese

OH! Very good reason to drink wine. You can't let that dog get thristy!

Karen


----------



## Missy

Kara, that is priceless!!!!! Michele. I love Kodi and Shelby playing. they look like one big fluff ball.


----------



## juliav

Kara,

I need to switch Bugsy to water bottle only, where do you buy these water bottles?


----------



## Julie

Great picture of Kodi and Shelby playing!They are so cute together!I bet Shelby keeps him on his toes!She looks like the under-dog,but I bet she is really the little pistol!ound:


----------



## Sissygirl

Thumperlove said:


> LOL!!! ound: Gosh, does it really LOOK like she is drinking booze? haha. I tell my husband that we have to drink enough wine to keep a slot open for the water bottle/dispenser thingy!
> 
> Kara


Speaking of wine!!!

I went to a wedding and they had the best wine. It is my favorite now.

Just wanted to share.

Ballatore Cellars
Gran Spumante
California Sparkling Wine

really cheap $8 - $10 a bottle.

My daughter and I were getting out of the car and we had the Ballatore and a red wine - the red wine dropped out of the car when she opened the car door - busted - it looked like a murder scene in our garage...lololol

We went back to the store and the guy said it was a good thing it wasn't the Ballatore because it's considered a champagne and it would have exploded. Now I don't how that could have made any more of a mess.


----------



## kgiese

juliav said:


> Kara,
> 
> I need to switch Bugsy to water bottle only, where do you buy these water bottles?


I would also like to know where you found that type of spigot for the water bottle. It looks as though you can put a regular water bottle on it.

Karen


----------



## Thumper

Karen and Julia,

I bought the dispenser HERE:

http://www.pawmarksonline.com/cgi-b...?product=Bottle Adapters&cart_id=197884.11034

Here's the bad: It does not fit ALL bottled waters, but the brands I've found so far are Aquafina (the bigger one) and the Sam's Club water. Of course, you can fill the bottle with whatever water you want!

Here's the good: It does NOT leak. Ever. Not even a bit!
And it comes in several colors and can be hooked on a pen or mounted to a wall.....or stuck in a wine rack! ound: 
ound: 
Kara


----------



## Sissygirl

Kara,

I think I will order that for when we go out we have a flip down container for Sis.

Do you open a new bottle everyday for Gucci? I saw some articles about reusing water bottles - post below

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0826/is_3_19/ai_102553593

http://spillingmyownthunder.wordpress.com/2007/04/04/are-water-bottles-safe-to-re-use/

In most cases, it seems it was the bacteria that was causing the problem with reusing - some algae.

I had seen that if you wash daily with detergent and hot water it was ok.


----------



## Thumper

She gets a new bottle every 2 days! 

No, I don't reuse the water bottle BUT I do not like Aquafina water, I remember the scandal where they were using tap water, so I would pour that out and put other bottled water in it. lol But I've been buying the Sams water since it taste pretty good and we've been using that ever since I found out it fit.

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl

Thanks! I was wondering how long I could leave it out for Sis.


----------



## Thumper

I'd feel weird if it was more than 2-2.5 days, but that's just me! The house is pretty cool, so I think it stays fresh.

I'm just really picky with bottled water..if I am going to pay for water, I like for it to taste really GOOD. Some bottled water tastes gross (like Aquafina! lol)

And let me warn you.......she refuses the "bowl of water" now. She prefers the dispenser, hands down. I put some peanut butter on it to teach her and that was the end of the bowl! lol
Kara


----------



## kgiese

Kara,

Thanks for the info. I just ordered the dispenser. This should take care of having a bowl in the car & truck everytime we go somewhere. Hank loves to drink out of the bottles and water hose, but it just never occured to me to add a dispenser to the bottle until I saw yours.

Karen


----------



## Thumper

You're welcome.

Gucci still likes drinking out of the water bottle w/o the dispenser. We do this at night, she'll pout for a drink from the bottle on my nightstand! I have gotten really good at tilting it just right not to spill. lol, but I bet that would be more challenging in a moving vehicle? ound: I bet Hank will love it!

Kara


----------



## irnfit

I agree - Aquafina is awful.
Kara, what size bottle fits in the dispenser?


----------



## Thumper

irnfit said:


> I agree - Aquafina is awful.
> Kara, what size bottle fits in the dispenser?


The only 2 I've found so far is Aquafina and Sam's Club (you have to cut the band that holds the cap on off) I have only tried about 4 (deer park does not fit)

I will try others, and if I find more, I'll let you know! I should email the lady that sells them and ask.

Kara


----------



## Janet Zee

I have also used Dasani bottled water with this dispenser it works great and no drips.


----------



## Thumper

Thanks so much, Janet!  I'll keep that on my list

OHHH..and I checked the bottle and it is called "Sam's Choice" water, but its the brand at Walmart and Sams Club. You have to cut the plastic ring off the bottle to get it to fit..you know the one that keeps the top on? That thingy! lol

Kara


----------



## Missy

Kara, I am very intrigued by this dispenser. Can they get enough water out of it to quench their thirst? how does it work? how do they do it? does licking make it drip? It's a great idea for keeping both the water clean and their faces....


----------



## Thumper

Missy said:


> Kara, I am very intrigued by this dispenser. Can they get enough water out of it to quench their thirst? how does it work? how do they do it? does licking make it drip? It's a great idea for keeping both the water clean and their faces....


Well.....when they "lick" it, the water comes out in drops and it doesn't seem like alot to me? I worried that she wouldn't get enough water from it after they run and play alot.

If they put pressure on it right, it streams more..like when I press it hard with my finger.

I was concerned it wasn't a strong enough drip, but she's not going to her water bowl anymore? I'm not really answering your question, am I? lol I wish it had more "flow" to it, but then again, that would defeat the purpose of keeping her beard dry, and not leaking, right?

I'd say if they are REALLY thirsty, then NO, there isn't a big flow, but for sips here and there, its fine.

Kara


----------



## Missy

Maybe they just learn to pace them selves differently with the bottle--- my boys will go a very long time and then slurp, slurp, slurp,slurp, slurp a lot at once at the bowl-- but maybe with the bottle they take in smaller amounts more frequently.


----------



## juliav

Thanks for the link, I've order it.


----------



## Thumper

Missy said:


> Maybe they just learn to pace them selves differently with the bottle--- my boys will go a very long time and then slurp, slurp, slurp,slurp, slurp a lot at once at the bowl-- but maybe with the bottle they take in smaller amounts more frequently.


Maybe! She has been peeing and pooping like normal, so I guess its fine! I worry WAY too much about the little things! lol

Kara


----------



## marjrc

All pretty, funny and adorable pictures! Gucci and Jillee look way too cute. 

Kara, I love the idea, but I would worry about my dogs not going to a bowl after that. Mind you, they love to slurp a LOT of water, like Missy's boys do. They'll RLH and then slurp like a horse for a long while. It would certainly keep the water/food area cleaner! I'll have to see if I can find it here, in Canada.

Thanks for all the information, Kara!


----------



## marjrc

Some cutsie, funny ones of Sammy, doing what he loves best.... hiding and burrowing under anything he can find. 

I'm not sure if some of you are familiar with Mr. Dressup, a Cdn. kids' entertainer from way back, but I think Sammy looks just like the dog puppet, Finnegan in the first photo!! LOL There are times when he looks at us, with bedhead hair and a cocked head, that he reminds us of a puppet. Cute!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Cute Marj....he looks snug as a bug in a rug!


----------



## Thumper

Marj,

Now that is CUTE! What a snugglebug  I bet it makes you want to crawl under the covers with him!!! 

Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom

Those pictures are so cute .. I better read the directions to my camera again ..


----------



## MaddiesMom

All of these Hav pictures are so cute! Jillee is getting so big and is such a sweet looking girl. And Gucci drinking out of the water bottle near the wine bottles is a hoot. Her coat looks fabulous, Kara! Marj- Your Sammy is definitely a snugglebug. And the picture of Kodi and Shelby playing is adorable. They look like they're having a blast!


----------



## Missy

Marj, me thinks Sammy has found his way, WAY into your heart!!! I know how, at least for me, Cash had huge paws to fill with my love for Jasper--- but slowly but surely the little puppet found his own place in my heart and I can honestly say that now I really do love them equally. Sammy is really precious.


----------



## Julie

cute pictures of Sammy Marj---aren't they just silly sometimes?Makes me want to jump back in the bed and "get him" so he would take off and then come back and dig some more!


----------



## Julie

Isn't it great that "Funny hav pictures" seems to be one of the most popular threads?YEE HA!:whoo: YEE HA!:whoo:

sure beats some of the othersand it has a happy positive theme--:clap2:Hope it keeps going!


----------



## Thumper

Julie said:


> Isn't it great that "Funny hav pictures" seems to be one of the most popular threads?YEE HA!:whoo: YEE HA!:whoo:
> 
> sure beats some of the othersand it has a happy positive theme--:clap2:Hope it keeps going!


YES! Good going, Julie! You have a knack for bringing a great wonderful *vibe* to the forum! 

Kara


----------



## marjrc

Missy, you're so right. Sammy is our cutie pie and we love him DEARLY. Wouldnt' trade him for anything ! 

LOVE this thread! We ROCK!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut

HELP!!! How do I post a pic on this thread??? I know....it's sad but true, the Vic needs your expertise AGAIN!!!!:brick:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Valentino was a bad boy! He managed to tear a hole in the sofa and pull out ALOT of the stuffing....which was a mix of feathers and other stuff! He was soooo proud of himself too! Luckily we are remodeling so we will be getting a new sofa anyway. Hubby wasn't too happy though.....eh, the thing is old anyway!:biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Here's one of him caught in the act before he knew I was watching! No telling how much he would have pulled out if I hadn't come in! ooops! I posted it down below!


----------



## Laurief

Ok Vicki, you can admit it to us.. YOu put liver treats in that couch didn't you???


----------



## Doggie Nut

Ooops....last pic didn't work....I'll try again!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Nope.....he thought it up on his own! He must have been extremely bored that day for some reason. Thanks Kara for the "lesson".... it worked...I'll do my best to remember next time!


----------



## Missy

way to go valentino-- oh uh I mean bad boy valentino. way to go Vicki for thinking quick and grabbing a camera!


----------



## Doggie Nut

I learned that from some of you who posted the toilet paper shredding episodes! I had just used it to take pics of some things i was selling on ebay. Other wise I probably wouldn't have had it handy!


----------



## Julie

Okay Vicki---------
ound:how much did you slip Valentino to tear up the couch so you could get new furniture?ound:

(it's like that commercial on tv with the daughter suggesting crappy kitchen appliances...Dad gets the hint to go to home depot?and buy new/Mom slips her some cash)LOL


----------



## Doggie Nut

Ya know, I didn't think of that but I may try that in another room of the house!:behindsofa: :spy: :eyebrows:


----------



## Julie

ound: I won't tell! :tape: ound:


----------



## Thumper

Oh Gosh, Vicki!

That isn't very funny! But...it kinda is, I guess after the shock wears off! lol My husband would pitch a fit! ound: :brick: There is a small hole/loose string in one of the "older" couches we have that nobody really uses (because it is in my sewing room, Everyone is prob. wondering why I dont fix it? Well......I don't like it! lol) I'm hoping Gucci will ruin it, so we can get rid of it.

I need the room for another table and files 

So....send Valentino over to visit!!! hehe ound: 

Kara


----------



## juliav

Vicki,

Those two pictures are a hoot!!! What a clever little boy, I could use his talents on my livingroom sectional. We really need a new one and this would be just the push my hubby needs. Hummm, maybe I can train my three to do the same.....


----------



## Leslie

Julie said:


> Isn't it great that "Funny hav pictures" seems to be one of the most popular threads?YEE HA!:whoo: YEE HA!:whoo:
> 
> sure beats some of the othersand it has a happy positive theme--:clap2:Hope it keeps going!


I agree, Julie. The world is so full of negativity (thanks mostly to the media, IMO) it is a breath of fresh air to come here and spend time on such a positive theme.

Long live "Funny Hav photos"!!! :cheer2: :rockon:

I just LOVE this place! :grouphug:


----------



## Julie

:hug:and pretty soon you'll be posting pictures too of your 2 new little ones!How exciting!I'm looking forward to lots of pictures Leslie!:whoo:hoto:


----------



## mintchip

Yes Leslie I am sure with 2 you will have some great photos to share!
Looking for to seeing them!


----------



## marjrc

Tsk, tsk, tsk, Valentino. You baaaaaadd boy!  Vicki, I'm so glad you grabbed that camera! lol 

Oh dear. I dont' think we'd be too happy about that around here either, but if it's an old couch and needs replacing anyway, who cares? LOL Great shots!


----------



## Lina

I can't believe a little dog like Valentino was able to do that much damage! I think I would faint if I saw Kubrick doing that. Although at least now you really have an excuse for getting a new couch!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Well I always had dreams of my sweet little hav doing tricks and such.....i just didn't have sofa extermination in mind! Hey maybe I could rent him out on jobs! he could either do the job himself or train your havs to exterminate after he leaves! How about it???ound: Rent-a-hav or Rent-a-havinator??


----------



## Leeann

Finally feeling a little better today Monte was ready to play with his brother. Riley was so excited but had to be reminded to be gentle with his brother. He finally got it and just laid down to let Monte attack him.


----------



## Lina

Monte definitely looks like an attack dog in that picture! How cute that Riley was just allowing the attack without reciprocating.... what a good big brother!


----------



## Missy

awww good boy Riley. Glad Monte is feeling better


----------



## ama0722

One of Dora's best attributes is that she likes to sleep in. In fact, she down right refuses to get out of bed. You have to drag her and throw her out to go potty when she is tired. What she has quickly learned to do is run to her Daddy so I don't take her outside!


----------



## juliav

Amenda,

These pictures of Dora are precious, what an absolutely gorgeous girl she is!!!


----------



## Thumper

Amanda! That is precious! Very clever  Yes, they do know what to do to be left alone, ehh? lol

and the boys playing on the floor! Ahh..no wonder so many of you have MhS! lol

Great thread 

Kara


----------



## lfung5

Bella is the same way. Once I put her to bed and wrap her in her blanket, she will not move until I pick her up to take her out. She can hold it for over 12 hours and she's only 6 lbs! 
Dora is a very pretty girl!


----------



## Lina

What a smart and pretty girl Dora is! I'm sure that she knows that not only does her tactic work, it also makes her look incredibly cute.


----------



## irnfit

Amanda, Shelby is just like that. She hates to get up in the morning. I get up, shower, put on coffee and she is still laying in bed.


----------



## anneks

Dora is so cute!! Those pictures look magazine/catalog quality. I can see the one where she is lying down in an add for sheets or the importance of getting enough sleep ound: She is beautiful!


----------



## ama0722

She has this new thing that whenever I tell her she has to go outside, she runs to my husband! He thinks it is because she is a daddy's girl, I think it is because he never makes her do anything and she knows he is a push over!

Thanks, she is a gem and she makes me realize I found my forever breed!

Amanda


----------



## Paige

Dora is so cute, she reminds me of Reece with the dark going down her back. They would make a really cute couple. He has to be made to go outside in the morning also. The other two run out, I have to make him go.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Dora is a gorgeous hav!


----------



## Sissygirl

I am so glad Monte is feeling better. I know his brother his probably really glad - it's been hard on him, too.

Dora is so cute - those pics are adorable.

Sissy doesn't like to rush out in the mornings either. She will ignore our calls and if we open the door - she will smell out the door and turn around and go back in..it is so funny.

I can't believe this little thing can hold it as long as she does. Sometimes I am bothering her to go out and she just looks at me like isn't that why you hung the bell - for me to tell you!!!


----------



## marjrc

Monte, the attack monster!!! Too cute! I can't tell which end is up with Riley. He's just one big pile of hair! lol 

GREAT shots of Dora. Omg, Amanda, she is gorgeous!! So pretty, and so well groomed! Her hair looks like silk. Is it very soft? If she looks like that when she wakes up, I want to know what her secret is??!! I'll even PAY !!!!! LOL
She's a smart cookie.


----------



## ama0722

It is definitely not good grooming so she is one of the lucky girls. I am a lazy groomer! I totally admit it. If you guys were at my house and realize how lazy I was, you would probably steal Dora from me! I am trying to get better and keep up with it. I would love for her to have a full coat some day but realize I will probably get it there and then shave it off <BG!>

Her hair has to make up for me having bad hair! My mom has naturally curly hair and my dad straight so I have in between frizz!

Amanda


----------



## Alexa

Marley working hard for his treats


----------



## irnfit

Oh how cute he is. He looks like a little Ewok! I just want to smush him.


----------



## lfung5

Marley must get into agility classes! He is so cute and athletic. He looks like SuperHav!


----------



## Lina

What a cute picture of Marley! I agree, you have to get him into agility classes! I'm sure he'd love it.


----------



## mintchip

ama0722 said:


> It is definitely not good grooming so she is one of the lucky girls. I am a lazy groomer! I totally admit it. If you guys were at my house and realize how lazy I was, you would probably steal Dora from me! I am trying to get better and keep up with it. I would love for her to have a full coat some day but realize I will probably get it there and then shave it off <BG!>
> 
> _*Her hair has to make up for me having bad hair! My mom has naturally curly hair and my dad straight so I have in between frizz!
> *_
> Amanda


Amanda your hair sounds like mine:frusty: 
However if you give me your address i'd love to come get Dora. Oliver would love a sister 
Sally
PS-Dora looks adorable!!!


----------



## Missy

amazing shot of Marley-  - I agree he is an agility natural. 

Oh amanda, sally, I just tried some of Jasper's leave on conditioner on my hair today "equus survival" someone told me it was good on humans too. It worked pretty well on me too-- was amazing on jasper though.


----------



## Alexa

We'll definitely try agility after we get past the basic training!! 

I am not sure how it happened...I wanted a running dog and ended up with a toy breed....although he does pretty well on the way home, I actually have a hard time keeping up with him....one of our neighbors runs with his Yorkie, so I suppose it's possible!!


----------



## Laurief

What a great picture of Marley - just want to smoosh kiss that face!


----------



## Thumper

Visiting this thread is a guaranteed ***SMILE*** I love the picture of Marley!  He looks like a little flying fluffball! lol Squeezable and kissable! 

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut

I think Marley the Magnificent fits him quite perfectly! Little bugger!!


----------



## ama0722

You can find a running partner in a small dog for sure! My husband is a runner (I get bored too quickly... I wish I could discipline myself better!) and my maltese is his running partner. Me and Dora both get distracted way too easily! Isabelle on the other hand will run until she vomits so we have to be careful about her lengths! It does look rather silly and my husband has a black leash for running her and he says only rubberbands and no bows!

Amanda


----------



## Julie

Riley and Monte play fighting?Cute!Tell Riley he better take it easy on his little brother for awhile!
Dora on Daddy?Cute!She is very pretty--looks like she has that silky coat more like human hair?
Marley--Wow!Look at that lil' bugger jump!You have a great shot there--that is definitely being in the right place at the right time!


----------



## Sissygirl

Great action shot on Marley!

How cute!


----------



## Leslie

ama0722 said:


> You can find a running partner in a small dog for sure! My husband is a runner (I get bored too quickly... I wish I could discipline myself better!) and my maltese is his running partner. Me and Dora both get distracted way too easily! Isabelle on the other hand will run until she vomits so we have to be careful about her lengths! *It does look rather silly and my husband has a black leash for running her and he says only rubberbands and no bows!*
> 
> Amanda


ound: Jim's such a good sport!


----------



## marjrc

Alexa, that is one GREAT action shot!! Marley looks adorable and I'm sure he'll be great for some kind of active sport. What's wonderful about most Havs is that they have a lot of energy and are stronger than many other toy breeds. We say they are tough little guys, and they love a good run. You're already having a hard time keeping up with the little bugger..... just wait 'til he gets older and stronger! 

Our Sammy, all 9 lbs of him, FLIES when we run whereas Ricky runs quickly. I would love to know just how far Sammy can run at that speed without slowing down...... we've never had that kind of space to test him. 

Love that pic, Alexa!

Amanda, that's funny about hubby's warnings 'no bows' ! lol Can't blame the poor guy mind you. 
You are lucky that Dora's hair is so good.


----------



## Alexa

I showed the shot to my husband and he laughed and said that he looks like a little Superman...which makes me think that I MUST go out and get him a Superman costume and then try that shot again <g>

Alexa


----------



## Julie

That's a good idea!I don't think I could have captured that shot of Marley the first time---let alone doing it again!He must be an agility champion!:whoo:


----------



## Missy

Yeah -super-marley-mon! can't wait to see it.


----------



## Lina

Definitely do the Superman costume... though you might find that once you put it on, he won't move at all. I'm not sure that jumping over a pillow will happen.


----------



## Judy A

Awesome shot of Marley.....he is one cute puppy!


----------



## lfung5

You should submit the SUPERHAV picture to Our Havanese Magazine. It's really an amazing shot!


----------



## Brady's mom

I just set this one as the background on my computer. This shot was taken (by Linda) when we were out on a hike with Brady and her dogs. In the middle is Brady, and Scudder and Freddie are on the sides. Isn't it nice how they all share a stick.


----------



## Missy

Karen, that is the most adorable picture of Brady, Freddie, and Scudder-- soooo cute.


----------



## marbenv

That picture is priceless!!

Marsha


----------



## Julie

Funny Karen!
I'd hate to do the grooming after that outing--but it looks like they had fun getting messy and picking up sticks!How many havs does it take to carry a big stick?ound: 3 of course! ound:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Adorable picture of 3 beautiful Havs! You gotta laugh at how persistant they are not to let the others have the stick. Can you imagine the clean-up with all those leaves with full-coated Havs?:bathbaby:


----------



## juliav

Karen,

What a cute picture of the three boys sharing a stick. Who said two is company and three is a crowd didn't see these three playing!


----------



## Lina

That's a great picture of Brady, Freddie and Scudder! Although I'm sure all three needed to have a bath right afterwards. LOL.


----------



## Brady's mom

Scudder is in full coat, but somehow Brady always ends up the dirtiest of the group. Linda does that walk with hers everyday. Brady and I join in about 4 or 5 times a week. We usually manage with waiting for them to dry and then brushing out the burrs and twigs. The burrs are starting to die so that makes it a little easier. That funny part is that the 3 boys were all trying to get the stick while little Bella walks behind and just looks at them like they are silly boys. Ah, boys will be boys!


----------



## Judy A

That really is a priceless picture!! Thanks for sharing. I often think about how wonderful it must be for many of your dogs to get to run outside. Mine just don't have that luxury as we aren't fenced in here...I've thought about taking them to the golf course, but I just don't trust that they would come to me when called. I'd be a nervous wreck!


----------



## lfung5

Judy A said:


> That really is a priceless picture!! Thanks for sharing. I often think about how wonderful it must be for many of your dogs to get to run outside. Mine just don't have that luxury as we aren't fenced in here...I've thought about taking them to the golf course, but I just don't trust that they would come to me when called. I'd be a nervous wreck!


Brady wonders a bit, but always comes back for a cookie or chicken bone. My guys won't let me get too far away. Scudder is still good and he is in tact, but I keep a leash in hand and am careful he stays near me. It is a huge place with no cars or house around.


----------



## lfung5

MaddiesMom said:


> Adorable picture of 3 beautiful Havs! You gotta laugh at how persistant they are not to let the others have the stick. Can you imagine the clean-up with all those leaves with full-coated Havs?:bathbaby:


Yes, I can imagine!LOL! It's not fun for me, but all that matters is he's having a blast. We both pay the price at the end of the day.


----------



## juliav

My hubby "found" a memory stick and I downloaded it on my computer. These two pictures of Bugsy seem to fit well i this thread.


----------



## Lina

Julia, those are great pictures of Bugsy! I'm amazed that he got in there without knocking it over... unless you put him in there for a photo op!


----------



## juliav

He actually jumped into the basket all by himself. First he was on the sofa, but when he saw me place the basket near the coffe table, he jumed onto the table and into the basket. Too bad I didn't have a video camera handy. He actually liked being inside the basket and my son carried him from room to room and Bugsy didn't even make a move to jump out.


----------



## Julie

Funny pix of Bugsy!We don't see him enough Julia<hint hint>
We could use more "Bugsy fixes" :boink::becky:


----------



## Brady's mom

What a cute one Bugsy in. Too cute!


----------



## Amy R.

Bugsy is adorable. Fun pic, Julia!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Bugsy in a Basket! How cute!


----------



## irnfit

Bugsy is too cute in that basket. That's something my cats would do.

Karen, love the pic of Brady, Scudder and Freddy. So nice to see them sharing. :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav

Michele,

My kitty love to climb into the empty laudry basket.


----------



## irnfit

Cats are cool, too.


----------



## Lina

Julia, that's great that he actually climbed in there by himself! I'm sure that if Kubrick could get into our laundry basket, that he would definitely do it, but ours has a lid.


----------



## Thumper

I happen to think these pictures are pretty darn funny! My husband is totally as head over heels in love with the Princess Gucci as I am! I managed to snap a few shots of him giving her a drink of her bottled water! haha.....NOTE: in one picture, he even put a little water in the CAP to make it easier for her! ound: 

He'd kill me if he knew I was sharing these!!!!!! LOLOL

Kara


----------



## Laurief

I think that they are so sweet!! It always warms my heart to see how the big tough Dad's fall in love with these guys!!


----------



## marjrc

Thumperlove said:


> IHe'd kill me if he knew I was sharing these!!!!!! LOLOL
> Kara


Well then, this will have to be OUR little secret then, eh?  LOL 
GREAT shots, Kara!

LOVE the new ones of Bugsy in the hamper. Silly dog!

Karen, those three are too cute. Priceless photo! Don't envy you guys the cleanup, but it makes for great walks and even greater pictures.


----------



## Lina

Kara, I think those pics of your husband with Gucci are so sweet! It's great that he loves her just as much... and I'm sure she loves him too!


----------



## Julie

Great pictures of Gucci and her proud papa!HA!HA!Caught in the act!My husband complains about Quince,but I catch him talking to him and petting him and sneaking him food!It's that "tough love":laugh::becky::laugh::becky:

He told me the other day,if I died he'd ask on here who the heck wanted Quincy-----It broke my heart really...but he was kidding I think...


----------



## lfung5

If Quincy was up for adoption, I think it would get ugly on the forum! You think the HSD gets ugly, look out!
Kara, Gucci is so precious. Is that a pink purse your husband is carrying?! It's great when a guy has enough confidence to hold a purse and small white dog fully dressed.


----------



## Lina

Oh my, Julie... if Quincy was up for adoption on this forum, I do believe there would be a lot of animosity between members. I think EVERYONE would want to have him.


----------



## Sissygirl

Quincy is so cute everyone would want him.

Kara, how sweet hubby is with Gucci - it looks like she loves him, too!


----------



## Julie

If my husband was serious I would hope my daughter would take Quince as he is quite fond of her---but I do think posting on here would be great as well because I know alot of you would love him as much as I do......:hug:


----------



## Judy A

It would be all out war, Julie!!


----------



## Judy A

Seriously, if that ever happens to anyone, I quess we could do a bidding war and the highest bidder gets the pooch with the money going to Havanese Rescue......


----------



## Thumper

Julie said:


> Great pictures of Gucci and her proud papa!HA!HA!Caught in the act!My husband complains about Quince,but I catch him talking to him and petting him and sneaking him food!It's that "tough love":laugh::becky::laugh::becky:
> 
> He told me the other day,if I died he'd ask on here who the heck wanted Quincy-----It broke my heart really...but he was kidding I think...


:jaw: That kinda sounds like something my husband would say :brick: But he would be "joking" or trying to yank my chain! LOL I can't imagine he'd get rid of her. Nor, your husband part with Quincy  Nah...they are too soft deep down!

Heck, I'd take Quincy in a New York minute!  Oh, several of us would be fighting over him. ound: Bidding war? I have lotsa credit cards people......watch out! haha.. That WOULD be more intense than the HSD/Hav arguments. But, don't worry Julie...Nothing is going to happen to you! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## lfung5

Julie, you think we're kidding about going to war over Quincy, but it really would get messy! You never have to worry about him being taken care of, God forbid.


----------



## Laurief

Boy, things could get really ugly if we were all fighting over Quincy!! With a face like his I am sure Hubby was kidding. But on a serious note, I hope that anyone on this forum who for some reason could not care for or did not want their Hav anymore, would offer them to us on the forum first. I wish Jodi had the opportunity to speak with us all after her sad tragedy & had that option.


----------



## Missy

I personally would care for any of your pups in a heart beat.


----------



## Laurief

Me too, that is why I brought this up as I hope everyone here would know that!! in case of an emergency!


----------



## Julie

Yes,that is what I would hope for too!I'd rather have someone take Quincy(free)and love him alot,rather then give him to someone around here who doesn't understand havs...I'd rather have one of you guys take him.I'm not sure whether my husband was serious or not(I'd like to think he wasn't)but he sees Quincy as pretty high maintenance compared to Vinnie.Of course Vinnie was never brought up,as I know he'd keep Vinnie......:frown: sad huh?


----------



## Thumper

Well, Julie......ask him! Find out if he was kidding or serious and let him know what to do with Quincy.

I think we ALL should make a list of who, in order...we would want to have our babies  Its sad to think about, but I guess I would rather know that she was loved and well tended to! I would crawl out of my grave if she ended up in a shelter somewhere, or with someone that didnt' take good care of her. Gucci is super high maintenance, but the love she gives back is worth it. They don't have to feed her homecooked, I'd settle for Raw. lol

But bottled water is a must!  And *no crates*!! She's a snuggle bug and needs to be snuggled next to her human 

Kara


----------



## susaneckert

Julie I think you should have a calendar spot for tongue Picture I look at it all the time its so funny I love that one the best


----------



## irnfit

Julie, of course he was kidding. He just wanted to start some more trouble on the forum, since the other topic has cooled down now. :biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl

This is a pretty morbid subject.....lololol

BUT hubby and I have talked about this - he promises he would keep Sissy and hire a sitter for her during the day. It was a very intent conversation with lots of crying. Especially, when I was going through some heart surgery.

I told him I would haunt him all the days of his life if he *ever ever ever *let anything bad happen to Sis.

P.S.

We would come in an instant for Quincy - he's so cute. Sissy would love him.

Sissy would love to be Sisters with Gucci - I promise I would take GREAT care of her.


----------



## irnfit

There would be a lot of hair pulling and scratching to get to Quincy. I also think any one of us on the forum would step in if anyone needed help. We are fam-i-ly.


----------



## susaneckert

Its not morbid LOL I would do the same to my hubby if he let one hair get hurt on Yoda or Leah and he feels the same way I do so at least hubby and I are on the same page LOL He didnt want me to give Leah a bath because she would get cold. What a baby hubby is LOL


----------



## Leeann

I agree these are things we all should think about. My family knows if something ever happens to DH & me my boys will go with my sister whom would treat them the best. But if that couldn’t happen for some reason it’s nice to know there are a lot of forum members that would be more than happy to take care of & love them for us.

One other thing that always worries me is my mom lives in another state, I have more than once had to fly out to be at her side. DH usually stays back but I know someday we are both going to have to go out unexpectedly. It’s those types of emergency’s that worry me and family may not always be available. Missy to hear you say you would take care of anyone’s pups in a heartbeat just put such a huge relief on my shoulders. You are the closest to me and I know my boys would be WELL taken care of if they needed to stay with you for a while. Me & Brad would also be more than happy to care for Jasper & Cash and anyone else’s fur kids anytime anyone needed. Even if anyone is in my area and needs a babysitter for the day bring them on over. Just as long as I get some kisses before they leave for payment hehe.


----------



## Julie

You know,I'm really touched that some of you would take Quincy.That makes me feel really good.My husband sees Quincy as high maintenance with grooming etc.but wouldn't want him clipped,nor to pay for it!He's tight too!ound:Not kidding!ound:I do thinks he loves Quincy,but not like he does Vinnie.I think it is a man-thing...My daughter is 15.If she could not take over the care of him,I really would have to have him search for someone outside the family,providing Robbie couldn't do it--and I'm not sure...as of now he could not.I guess I should teach Robbie to help feed and water the dogs and stuff and see if he can do it.He is 6 but more like 3 or 4 yrs.old.Something to think about.........it is a morbid subject Marie.....and this is a "funny thread"---It does give me pause though.....and I guess I need to think about what and who I would recommend to my husband and daughter........or I could live forever and get another hav or two!ound:I think I'll take that option!ound::becky:


----------



## Thumper

Julie said:


> You know,I'm really touched that some of you would take Quincy.That makes me feel really good.My husband sees Quincy as high maintenance with grooming etc.but wouldn't want him clipped,nor to pay for it!He's tight too!ound:Not kidding!ound:I do thinks he loves Quincy,but not like he does Vinnie.I think it is a man-thing...My daughter is 15.If she could not take over the care of him,I really would have to have him search for someone outside the family,providing Robbie couldn't do it--and I'm not sure...as of now he could not.I guess I should teach Robbie to help feed and water the dogs and stuff and see if he can do it.He is 6 but more like 3 or 4 yrs.old.Something to think about.........it is a morbid subject Marie.....and this is a "funny thread"---It does give me pause though.....and I guess I need to think about what and who I would recommend to my husband and daughter........or I could live forever and get another hav or two!ound:I think I'll take that option!ound::becky:


PICK ME!!!!!!! PICK ME!!!!!!!!!!!

*********jumps up and down************

tee hee 

Okay..now that we have Quincy all squared away as Gucci's boyfriend, we can go :focus: and be FUNNY! 

Kara


----------



## Julie

Thumperlove said:


> PICK ME!!!!!!! PICK ME!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *********jumps up and down************
> 
> tee hee
> 
> Okay..now that we have Quincy all squared away as Gucci's boyfriend, we can go :focus: and be FUNNY!
> 
> Kara


:laugh:You make me laugh!:laugh:
Now I have to go with my big smile on(thanks to you)and get bloodwork done!


----------



## irnfit

If something happened to me I know my DH would take care of Kodi and Shelby. He loves them to death. We don't have any grandchildren yet (fingers crossed), so we share our love with our furbabies. My kids would also take them, if they needed to.


----------



## Missy

Julie, you are OK, right? I tried to go back and find the beginning of the "Quincy for adoption" train of thought... and I am hoping it was just that off-handed comment by your DH that started this right? You know we all would be happy to take Quinc but he really wouldn't be happy with anyone but you... (well maybe Kara and Gucci...LOL)


----------



## Julie

For now I'm okay.....it was seeing Kara's husband that reminded me of my talk this weekend with mine over what if something happened to me and his comment about Quincy.It just broke my heart--but I do think he is kinda jealous of Quincy--I spend everyday with Quince,day in day out for the most part,and would rather spend time with the dogs then him!:becky: He is boring and not as cute!:laugh:


----------



## Laurief

I believe it is a subject that we all should discuss with our spouses or partners. We know that if I go, DH keeps the dogs, as he loves them as much as I do. But if we both go I was making arrangements for my girlfriend to take them, and my kids got real mad, as they want them. So we have a list of who is first, and who is second etc. These guys are valuable property in more ways than one - and need to be protected god forbid anything happens to us!!! Now - back to fun photos.


----------



## lfung5

Julie, don't feel bad my husband loves my dogs but not the same as I do. I like the fact they are high mainentance. I wouldn't have it any other way. I love caring for them like children. I get so much out of grooming, walking, feeding, playing, cuddling with them. I already told my husband if something happened to me, he can't keep them. They are so spoiled and have gotten used to a certain lifestyle, I need someone who will continue the tradition!


----------



## Missy

Julie said:


> For now I'm okay.....it was seeing Kara's husband that reminded me of my talk this weekend with mine over what if something happened to me and his comment about Quincy.It just broke my heart--but I do think he is kinda jealous of Quincy--I spend everyday with Quince,day in day out for the most part,and would rather spend time with the dogs then him!:becky: He is boring and not as cute!:laugh:


Ok I see now that you are just Fine LOL-- you have your priorities in place perfectly!!!


----------



## Julie

Just wanted to post a picture I took of Quince over the weekend---
He looks like a little "imp"--
Notice his hair?If it was colored,he'd look like one of those little kids with a propeller beanie hat!:laugh:


----------



## Julie

lfung5 said:


> Julie, don't feel bad my husband loves my dogs but not the same as I do. I like the fact they are high mainentance. I wouldn't have it any other way. I love caring for them like children. I get so much out of grooming, walking, feeding, playing, cuddling with them. I already told my husband if something happened to me, he can't keep them. They are so spoiled and have gotten used to a certain lifestyle, I need someone who will continue the tradition!


Linda--I think it's because I talk about the hav forum,talk about hav stuff,hav people,pictures of Quincy,want to take Quincy places etc.It drives him nuts!I'm being sucessful!ound: :crazy::becky::crazy::becky: ound:


----------



## susaneckert

HOw cute Love the picture of Quincy's love the hair dew


----------



## mckennasedona

I actually started a thread awhile back about whether or not your dog(s) is in your will. We were in the process of setting up our will/trust and we did put in provisions for the girls, actually all of our pets. Hubby and I both love the dogs equally and spoil them equally, so no problem if one of us goes before the other, but what about if we both go at the same time? We have asked a couple who are our friends and neighbors to love and care for them and leaving an amount of $$ to take care of any vet bills for life. They shall remain totally spoiled no matter what! It helps that the girls actually adore Auntie Kelly and Uncle Alex!

Now back to funny Hav photos.......

Susan


----------



## Thumper

> We would come in an instant for Quincy - he's so cute. Sissy would love him.
> 
> Sissy would love to be Sisters with Gucci - I promise I would take GREAT care of her.


 

Marie, You are SO very sweet and kind! I would trust you and Sissy with Gucci anyday  I think they are alot alike and would be like lil' twins! The thought of her being crated bothers me for some reason, I'm lucky she's so well behaved when I am gone, never ever has she gotten into anything she's not supposed to (or pottied on the carpet) But when I'm home, that's another story...she'll occasionally drag a pumpkin off the mantle and decide that is dinner! :bounce: Its always something funny with her!




> You make me laugh!
> Now I have to go with my big smile on(thanks to you)and get bloodwork done!


You are most welcome for the giggle! Who said I was even kidding?  Gosh, seeing my husband makes you mad at your husband? LOL..Rich has that effect on women!!!! ound: tee hee. Seriously though, he made some comment recently when I was talking about taking Gucci somewhere for her birthday and he said "how about to the pound"? Of course, I gave him that "do it and DIE" glare that we women have, and he laughed, I know he had to be joking me, but we sorta tease each other all the time. I think he is a bit jealous of Gucci? and even a bit jealous of the attention that she gives me. He'd like a big "greeting" like I get, but Gucci will run to him for a second or two and then come back to me. She's definately my baby.

I love the new picture of Quincy! I saw on another thread you are thinking about a new camera, but I think your camera works GREAT! You always have the nicest pictures! 

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut

Quincy looks like a MUCH CUTER AND SWEETER version of those little troll dolls that were popular a few years back!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

Quincy looks way too cute with his "propeller hat" on. ound: That pic is too funny, Julie!

I'm not sure who would get Kubrick if anything ever happens to me... my fiance adores him but he works incredibly long hours and I'm not sure that would work out. My mom and/or my sister would love to have him, though, if anything should happen to either me or both my fiance and I. I'm not planning on going anywhere anytime soon, though.


----------



## mintchip

It is my turn for the photo. No Mine! Can we talk about this??


----------



## mintchip

One hav or two??ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Julie

Lina said:


> Quincy looks way too cute with his "propeller hat" on. ound: That pic is too funny, Julie!
> 
> I'm not sure who would get Kubrick if anything ever happens to me... my fiance adores him but he works incredibly long hours and I'm not sure that would work out. My mom and/or my sister would love to have him, though, if anything should happen to either me or both my fiance and I. I'm not planning on going anywhere anytime soon, though.


Of course Lina--there's always Auntie Julie
He could come live with me!:becky:


----------



## Julie

mintchip said:


> One hav or two??ound: ound: ound:


Oh my gosh---that is funny!You actually do see havs like that---black head and white behind!Two havs or one?It's an optical illusion!ound:


----------



## Missy

mintchip said:


> One hav or two??ound: ound: ound:


Oh that is priceless!!! what a great shot!!!


----------



## juliav

Sally,

Love the pics Ollie is such a cutie and so is his brother.


----------



## Laurief

Sally, that is such a great shot - too cute!!!
Laurie


----------



## Missy

Sally, I feel so silly having not know this or forgotten it... Do you have two havs? what is the black Hav's name? these pictures are soo cute.


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> Sally, I feel so silly having not know this or forgotten it... Do you have two havs? what is the black Hav's name? these pictures are soo cute.


I would love to have 2. The black hav is Tucker --Oliver's full brother. He is spending the week with us while his family is in Canada.
Tucker and Oliver see each other often for play dates and some doggy sitting. 
Sally


----------



## irnfit

That is really funny. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

Sally, that is a great picture of Tucker and Oliver! It really does look like one Hav in the picture. LOL.

Julie, I'm sure that Kubrick would LOVE to go live with Auntie Julie, but I'm not sure he would be as willing of a photo prop as wonderful Quincy is!


----------



## Julie

That's ok Lina---he sure would look good laying on my loveseat!I love your new avatar pix....his colors and the colors of your couch/loveseat are just awesome!:becky:


----------



## Sissygirl

Thumperlove said:


> Marie, You are SO very sweet and kind! I would trust you and Sissy with Gucci anyday  I think they are alot alike and would be like lil' twins! The thought of her being crated bothers me for some reason, I'm lucky she's so well behaved when I am gone, never ever has she gotten into anything she's not supposed to (or pottied on the carpet) But when I'm home, that's another story...she'll occasionally drag a pumpkin off the mantle and decide that is dinner! :bounce: Its always something funny with her!
> 
> 
> 
> Kara


Gucci is a cutie! Oh I wouldn't crate her - Sissy loves her crate but we don't shut the door. Hey, I would even cook for her - since she was used to it - Sissy would be hey what's the deal - she would be so glad to have Gucci...
they could go shopping together.ound:


----------



## Lina

Julie said:


> That's ok Lina---he sure would look good laying on my loveseat!I love your new avatar pix....his colors and the colors of your couch/loveseat are just awesome!:becky:


I'm sure he would look good laying on your loveseat... it's his favorite thing to do. He's such a lazy boy! 

Thanks, I like that picture of Kubrick though it reminds me that he is getting much bigger now... pretty soon he won't be a puppy anymore! :hurt:


----------



## Laurief

ANNOUNCEMENTAunt Laurie has a large house, Aunt Laurie has a very large yard. Aunt Laurie loves to cook, Aunt Laurie has 2 kids goint to college soon so pups could get their own room. Aunt Laurie loves all your Havs - keep this all in mind when all of you are planning their futures!!!!!!eace:


----------



## Julie

I will do that Laurie!:kiss:Quincy would love your house I'm absolutely positive!(me too!):becky:


----------



## Sissygirl

Well Laurie,

You do have experience with Multiple Havs 
AND they are sooo cute, too!


----------



## dboudreau

Ladies, Ladies, no need to fight over Quincy, He emailed Sam and said he wants to come to Canada to live with us. He said he would teach Sam how to be the perfect photo prop. Would I ever have fun taking pictures of the two of them. You all can come visit anytime!!!!!


----------



## Julie

I bet Quincy would love to live with you too Debbie!He would have a big brother Samson and 2 little kids to hug on him---plus a Mommy to teach him obedience and agility and rally-o.......I better watch him close--that little booger with pack a suitcase and head out on me,and I'm not even dead yet!:laugh:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Maybe Quincy needs to come down south for some R & R!!:brushteeth: lane: hoto: :wave: :couch2:


----------



## Thumper

Oh my!

We are still FIGHTING over Quincy! LOL :fencing: haha. Laurie, with a plea like that, I am thinking about packing our bags.. Gucci and I can just loaf on the couch and be your "guests that never leaves" ound: 

I still like the idea of a Hav compound! 

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Hey kara, come on up - if my son can have a couch man - no reason I cant have a couch woman!! lol Maybe if I talk to the zoning board in town, I would do a compound here !! We keep waiting for our neighbor to move (wishful thinking) so we can buy his house & property too & control who lives next to us - how cool would it be that I rented out a house and one of the lease terms is that you must have a hav!!!!


----------



## Thumper

LOL! That would be awesome to hav a hav neighbor! ound: 

I am SOOO glad my neighbors did NOT get a havanese, even though they "love" Gucci, they wanted a "big dog", and that dog is SOO utterly neglected I think that if it was a Havanese, I'd be going bonkers calling "Hav-protective-services" and whatnot! hah.

I think your pack could use another playmate..if the neighbor thing doesn't work out, you could always get a puppy! tee hee 

Kara


----------



## Julie

Laurief;53156 We keep waiting for our neighbor to move (wishful thinking) so we can buy his house & property too & control who lives next to us [/QUOTE said:


> This is a great idea Laurie!We are packing up as you read this post!:laugh::becky::laugh:
> 
> Hey it might as well be me!ound:Kara and Gucci can have my couch to relax on!ound:


----------



## Julie

Doggie Nut said:


> Maybe Quincy needs to come down south for some R & R!!:brushteeth: lane: hoto: :wave: :couch2:


He would probably love that! I bet he could rope him up a cowgirl!:laugh:


----------



## ama0722

Kara,
I know exactly what you are saying. My neighbor got this adorable little bulldog and I was excited. Now it has been a month and I count on my hand how many days that dog sits outside by itself all day. I feel bad for the little guy as my girls go outside and he sits there and cries. He gets more interaction when the gardners and cleaners are there.... ugh! Definetly not a good Bulldog home, let alone a hav home!

Amanda


----------



## Julie

ama0722 said:


> Kara,
> I know exactly what you are saying. My neighbor got this adorable little bulldog and I was excited. Now it has been a month and I count on my hand how many days that dog sits outside by itself all day. I feel bad for the little guy as my girls go outside and he sits there and cries. He gets more interaction when the gardners and cleaners are there.... ugh! Definetly not a good Bulldog home, let alone a hav home!
> 
> Amanda


We have that too!Right next door--a different hunting dog then I posted about before--it never even gets outside.I hear it barking non stop in the basement or in a back bedroom.I think--good grief--he must poop and pee in therePoor thing.It used to be tied out and left,no attention at all and barked non stop...13 hrs.1 day(I thought I'd lose my mind)--now it doesn't go out at all.I bet it has been over a month since I even seen it.Isn't it sad?Why don't those people get a fish?:frusty:


----------



## Thumper

ama0722 said:


> Kara,
> I know exactly what you are saying. My neighbor got this adorable little bulldog and I was excited. Now it has been a month and I count on my hand how many days that dog sits outside by itself all day. I feel bad for the little guy as my girls go outside and he sits there and cries. He gets more interaction when the gardners and cleaners are there.... ugh! Definetly not a good Bulldog home, let alone a hav home!
> 
> Amanda


Same here! This dog gets more attention from passers-by or even the meter-man!

This week has been NUTS. Verizon has about 30 workers on my street digging up our yards to install that new fiber optic cable network in my neighborhood and their dog has barked like crazy NON STOP.

The sad thing is, the man works from home and is there ALL day, everyday, but he doesn't want to deal with the dog because they have to keep him gated in the kitchen because he destroys things and attacks the cat. WHY the heck did they get a dog in the first place? And a breed that is notorious for not liking cats and children? Insane!

I do "feel sorry" for her and I will not be surprised if they give up soon and this would be the third dog they bought and took to the pound. 

Like Julie says.......get a FISH. Egads!

Kara


----------



## Julie

We need someone with a funny picture to post and get back to our "funnies":biggrin1:


----------



## JimMontana

*Hav Driving John Deere*

Back to funny picture? Okay, I'll bite. Well, here's something probably not seen here before. Havs driving our John Deere tractor. I'd been meaning to post this.

First, Tully listening to instructions while Minka looks at dashboard controls.

2nd, Minka says, "Tully driving?! ...heck no, lemme outa here!!"


----------



## Leslie

Jim~ I love it!!!


----------



## Lina

LOL Jim! I'm not sure I would trust Tully driving a tractor either... I think Minka is a smart girl.


----------



## Leeann

What's the matter mom, we were just playing.. My pony looks fine. Hmmm I wonder who was pulling on Ry's pony??


----------



## Lina

Oh how cute Leeann! I LOVE the head tilt. Whenever Kubrick does it it just melts my heart. Riley is about 10x cuter though with his ponytail hanging off. LOL.


----------



## juliav

Leeann,

The expression on Riley's face is just priceless in the first pic. The ponytail to the side, the tilted head - great timing with the camera.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Riley has such an expressive little face and personality!


----------



## anneks

A couple of funny ones from Mirabel's bath time...


----------



## Beamer

Hahaha..
Beamer looks just like Mirabel at bath time.. lol


----------



## Lina

It's Mirabel the Gremlin! ound: Great photos Anne!


----------



## Thumper

How CUTE! Look at lil' Mirabel! ound: And Tully on the tractor  AND the dishoveled top knot! haha. How precious! Occasionally Gucci will decide to try to take hers out by rubbing on the furniture and it turns out similar!  Tres chic!

haha

Kara


----------



## Carol

I could spend hours looking at hav pictures - oh wait I already do!!!!!


----------



## Thumper

Here's one I posted in the gallery, but I'll post here, too. Incase you missed it. This picture cracks me up. I call it the "FLUFFBALL". She looks like she stuck her paw in a socket! ound: I'm not sure how I managed this look, but she was at an ODD angle and had just been rolling around in the yard. POOF. and then here's one of her pouting to be let in the house. (Oh, and that is her "pot of grass" behind her. She eats THAT grass so I don't have to worry about the yard chemicals. There used to be a beautiful bird of paradise in there! lol

"I'm SICK of taking pictures, MOM...Let me INSIDE!!!" haha.

Kara


----------



## Laurief

We had a real long RLH yesterday with Logan and Lexi, and I will post those pics on the RLH thread, but while it was going on, Lily was protecting her favorite new outdoor toy and would growl at the other two any time they got close!!


----------



## Thumper

Oh I just LOVE Lily! She is so cute w/ her ball, and her fur...it is SO cute and curly! Does it curl alot when it gets long? Gorgeous!

Gucci is super protective over ALL her toys. Talk about spoiled and not sharin' haha.

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Yes, she is my sweet princess that Lily!! Her Mom was VERY curley,, almost looked like a poodle, so Lily is very curley and wavy when she gets long. That is one of the reasons I dont keep her long, as it tangles.


----------



## irnfit

Great photos everyone.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Kara and Laurie....you two are saints:angel: :angel: for keeping your sweet little white babies so WHITE! My poor bichon & maltese.....bless their hearts....well, we just wont go there! Great pics! Kara, I love Gucci all fluffy like that! So 60's bouffant!! Your little "LOVE" hav! Put a flower in her hair but DON'T send her to SF!lane: :nono: :becky:


----------



## anneks

Lily is so cute. I love how she just hovers over the ball so nobody can take it from her. 

I think Gucci is doing her pekinese (sp?) impression there. They look like that with their show coats.


----------



## Laurief

Vicki - the funny thing is that I do NOTHING really to keep her from staining. Lily used to stain a lot, we went to distilled water and it stopped. Now she also gets yogurt in the food each day - but otherwise I do NOTHING! And she usually only gets a bath once every 5 weeks! from the groomer. 
I guess I am lucky!
Still Lily is not where near as white at Gucci - Gee I wonder if kara airbrushes her pictures ound:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Wow, you are lucky! After my experience with the two of them my motto became just say NO to white pups! Now don't get me wrong I LOVE them just when they belong to someone else. I'm just not real consistent when it comes to me doing the grooming thing...mine go to the groomer once a month. Hey, now that's a thought....airbrushing them!!


----------



## Laurief

Yea, but mine dont get groomed by me either, only when they really look like heck and then I only get to fix the face and by then, they hate me. They just go to the groomers every 5 weeks or so. I really think the water has a lot to do with it! The staining is from the inside, so fix that & they are fine


----------



## Doggie Nut

I'll give it a go!!


----------



## Thumper

Laurief said:


> Vicki - the funny thing is that I do NOTHING really to keep her from staining. Lily used to stain a lot, we went to distilled water and it stopped. Now she also gets yogurt in the food each day - but otherwise I do NOTHING! And she usually only gets a bath once every 5 weeks! from the groomer.
> I guess I am lucky!
> Still Lily is not where near as white at Gucci - Gee I wonder if kara airbrushes her pictures ound:


Laurie,

I am SO photo challenged, I cannot even take the red eye out of pictures, much less change the coloring!!!! LOL, I PROMISE, I do NOT airbrush or alter them. In fact, I just had my daughter bring me home "adobe photoshop" from the office so I could try to make a collage and it has been sitting in front of me here, for about 3 weeks now! haha. I know I will be too frustrated trying to figure it out.

Gucci stays so white because she is a PRISS. She will not walk on wet grass, nor get mud on her, etc.

Sometimes during our walks, she will get a stick stuck to her bum and she just "freezes" and will not move until I take it out. ound: She has the "princess and the pea" syndrome. I kid you not. She should've been named Princess, I know that's a common name for dogs, but with her...it really FITS her personality!

Kara


----------



## Thumper

Laurief said:


> Yea, but mine dont get groomed by me either, only when they really look like heck and then I only get to fix the face and by then, they hate me. They just go to the groomers every 5 weeks or so. I really think the water has a lot to do with it! The staining is from the inside, so fix that & they are fine


YES! The water makes a HUGE difference. She's not tearing anymore at all. I think the food change helped, too...but I'd say the water is the main thing that keeps them tear free.

Kara


----------



## Leeann

I love Gucci all fluffy, Kara I think we could all use a video of Princess Gucci. Your stories are always so great it would be fun to see her in action.

Look at Lily with her new ball, this is my ball and no one else can play with it! I can’t wait to see all the pictures from the playdate, you guys are going to have so much fun.


----------



## Laurief

Yea, but she is going to be a biach because she wont want anyone to touch it. Good thing I got two others. I could not find the really large ones though. That is what I really wanted.


----------



## Thumper

Good idea.

I will have someone film Gucci and put it on the computer for me. I'm not sure how to work the new video camera, I never get to hold it. My sons always fight over it.

Kara


----------



## Julie

Great pictures everyone!
Jim--Minka and Tully look cute on that John Deere--but you need a smaller one--just their size!I think Quincy's picture on his John Deere is in the October Challenge?I'm not sure--but it's on here somewhere!

Mirabel looks so funny with her ears all stretched out!ound:I can not believe how different they look wet then dry!Quincy is a hoot too!

Riley is as cute as can be with his lopsided topknot!I love his head tilt and how pretty his coat is!:WOW!:

Lily with her ball...that is adorable!I see on here Riley has one ans Sam has one--Lily too--I guess I need to get Quincy one and see if he likes it as well.Wrong season now...but I'll have to remember!

Gucci looks so cute with her fluff!I love it!She is just beautiful Kara!


----------



## Julie

Jim-I finally found it!
If you're interested in seeing Quincy's John Deere picture it in the "Quincy Competition" thread...in Fun Photos...:becky:


----------



## JimMontana

Ok, Julie. I actually did a search when you said that for John Deere under couple other threads and didn't find it, so now I'll go take a look, cuz will have to compare the mini versus full-size. One of those 2 JD pics of mine... Tully's breeder recently included it among a collage right on her website. I didn't really think it such a "Funny Hav Photo", but just different.

Ya know, Quincy looks a little like Tully. Maybe after his hair grows out longer... it's growing very slowly, seems like. Never been clipped yet.

Although often the dog on this forum that I think he really looks a lot like... is Monte.


----------



## Julie

Jim---unfortunately Quincy's tractor doesn't run!ound:
Yours is really cute too!I can see where your breeder wanted it for the website!

I think Tully does look like Monte or even more like Laurie's Logan! Isn't he more tan? Love those :eyebrows:eyebrow guys!:hug:


----------



## lfung5

Can't wait to meet big bad Lilly in person. She is just too cute with her ball.


----------



## bentimom

*new puppy*

i am getting a female havanese in 5 weeks from bydand kenel. cant wait


----------



## dboudreau

bentimom said:


> i am getting a female havanese in 5 weeks from bydand kenel. cant wait


Congratulations, bentimom, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## lfung5

Yeah, another silk dog! Please post plenty of pictures. I am still trying to see the differences.


----------



## Thumper

Are they still breeding Havanese, too? 
Kara


----------



## Laurief

Yea, well Lily is big, and she can be bad!! She has a social issue which hopefully maybe the stoller will solve, or else she is on leash for the day. That worked last time.


----------



## Thumper

What is Lily's social issue? Does she not like strange dogs?

Kara


----------



## juliav

:welcome: to the forum Bentimom! :wave:

All I can say is post lots of pics, we are crazy about puppy pics. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Lily, according to her trainer, lacks self confidence so she barks at strange people and dogs excessivly. Once they totally ignore her, and it is "her" idea to meet you, then she is fine. But she sounds so mean when she is doing it. she also is one of those dogs who does not like "anyone" in her "space" she does not like people or dogs getting close to her face, it frightens her and she growls & moves forward in an attempt to make them back off. It looks horrible, but she has never ever bit anyone or anything, but I just dont take the chance. It took her 6 sessions before she stopped barking at her trainer. Now she is in love with her! Its just Lily's personality.


----------



## Thumper

Oh,

Well.....then I have a feeling she will like the stroller. It will put her physically "higher", thus giving her the sense of control/superiority. So, yeah...My guess is that she'll like it. 

I suppose she just need to warm up to people and other dogs first, I don't think that's a big deal, but I can see how you'd get frustrated at times.

Gucci does NOT like Yorkies....she acts like that around them, although...she's never "warmed up" to one. It can be quite embarrasing. I will cringe if I walk into the pet store and see a Yorkie because I know she'll flip out.

What's funny....is that my ex-husband just got a Yorkie a few days ago! ound: Now, our dogs can fight w/ each other, too! haha.

Kara


----------



## ama0722

I love this thread!

Cute tractor photos Jim-not so sure where I would find one in LA to take Dora's photo on now! 

Leeann- With the Riley's energy, I am shocked Monte isn't bald!

Mirabel actually looks like she is enjoying the bath in the first photo! 

Kara-Can you see more of the gold on Gucci's ears in person or is it just on the tips now? 

Lilly looks so sweet it is hard to think of her growling on top of that ball and I love the leaves... I miss those!!!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper

Her gold is much more visible in person! I don't know why it doesn't photograph well.

Occasionally, I'll get a good shot of her blonding! 

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Lets hope she likes it and it makes her feel safe. I will have to get some pics of her in it and post them here!!


----------



## Brady's mom

*Poor Kitty*

Brady has been having one of those morning where he can't get his mind off of torturing the kitties. Here he is trying to play with Abbie. She isn't very into it. As I type this, he is continuing to pester her. He just doesn't grasp that they are not dogs and don't play like dogs do. My poor kitty!


----------



## Lina

Karen, I love those pictures! That's exactly what Kubrick was doing with my mom's cat in California. My favorite picture is the last one... Brady looks like he's begging for some good old playing!


----------



## Paige

Those pictures are so cute Karen...I'm not a cat person, but your cat is beautiful!!


----------



## Thumper

Karen....

I think you can't deny the OBVIOUS any longer  Brady needs a brother or sister of the canine type! ound: 

I concur! I am NOT a cat person...but your cat is gorgeous!

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom

Thank you both! My little beauty there is a sweetheart as well, but on her terms. In her world, it is all about her! She is not thrilled with the presence of my other cat, Jake, who is now 7 and she certainly does not appreciate Brady one bit! Abbie is almost 10 and was my first grown up responsibility. I do adore her!

Kara, I think I have come to the conclusion that Brady will remain an only dog. My DH actually said he would prefer another cat over another dog. He is not a cat person, so that was a very bold statement. I just thank my lucky stars that we have Linda to walk with a few times a week so he gets to play with other havs a lot! He has lots of dog friends in the neighborhood that he visits with as well. Things are good the way they are for us, so it is not worth rocking the boat.


----------



## Thumper

I understand completely!

I do love the dynamics and relationship with an only dog  There is something special about it, indeed.

Kara


----------



## Julie

Cute pictures Karen of Brady.I like how he's going to make that cat have a reaction and notice him one way or the other!:laugh:


----------



## dboudreau

Love the pictures of Brady and Abbie, Sam can sure relate to Brady, his only playmates are cats who don't know how to play properly. I have been trying to get pictures but the cats move too fast.

Lilly looks so cute on her pink ball.


----------



## irnfit

When the cats want to come in, Kodi will bark like crazy to let me know. Then he qyuickly chases them down the basement. Shelby grabs the poor cats by their hind legs the way she plays with Kodi.


----------



## Leeann

Karen those picture crack me up.. Brady is too funny. Riley likes to wack his daddy in the head like that when he wants ice cream LOL


----------



## Missy

Karen, I love, LOVE those pictures of Brady and Abbie. what cuties.


----------



## Brady's mom

It is ashame that the cats just don't love him as much as he loves them. He will keep trying though. One thing I can say for Brady is he never gives up. Those kitties will eventually learn to play with him the way he wants them to.


----------



## irnfit

This is Kodi peeking out of the sofa pillows. He was digging and rolling around and when I called him, this is the look I got.


----------



## Lina

hahahahaha! I love it Michele! It looks like you just woke him up. He wants to know what you want from him! LOL.


----------



## Laurief

Thats my cutie Kodi!!!


----------



## Leeann

What mom I'm trying to get comfy... Love that look, such a cutie


----------



## pjewel

Aw Michele, what a cutie. He does look like he's asking, "what do you want ma?" What special little beings.


----------



## Paige

What a cutie....He looks like "What do you want Mom, I'm busy..


----------



## dboudreau

Great picture Michele. Kodi looks quilty. Cute!


----------



## Julie

You must of interrupted his treasure digging!ound:How funny!


----------



## JASHavanese

Julie said:


> Thought this might make you all laugh alittle........


Whoa, now *that's* a tongue!! Cute shot!


----------



## Havtahava

Michele, I know that look Kodi is giving you! Ha ha! Tinky loves to do that in my bed or on the sofa too. Hillary does it as well, but she prefers to burrow and throw pillows off the sofa instead.

Karen, that's a great progression of photos of Brady & the cat.


----------



## JASHavanese

There are so many cute pictures (and a video) in here. How the heck did I miss this folder? I'm only half way through and am smiling and laughing at the antics of our dogs.


----------



## Brady's mom

Michelle,
I just love Kodi. What a great picture!!!


----------



## marjrc

Oh my! I hate that my email notifications take me to a post that is further in the thread than where I left off. I missed the whole "What if something happens to us" conversation! I just now noticed it.

*"Aunt Laurie has a large house, Aunt Laurie has a very large yard. Aunt Laurie loves to cook, Aunt Laurie has 2 kids goint to college soon so pups could get their own room. Aunt Laurie loves all your Havs - keep this all in mind when all of you are planning their futures!!!"*

LMBO !!!!!!

It's a serious topic for such a funny thread, but also something we all should think about. Sheesh! I hadn't ever thought of it 'til now. 

Debbie and I will have to battle it out for Quincy if you decide to send him to Canada, Julie. Sorry, Debbie, but I'm sure I'M the best Canuck to care for Quincy. After all, he'd be fed gourmet cuisine, be exposed to international cultures and languages, and get to wear a French beret. I mean, just imagine that puss with a french beret!!  LOL

I totally agree that this forum would be the perfect first place to consider should the need arise for any of us to give up our Havs. I'm not sure who in my family would be best caretakers for my boys.

Ah dear....... back to the funnies...... Love that picture of Kodi! LOL Sammy digs and buries himself in the piles of laundry on our couch all the time. If there isn't a pile (which is almost never the case!), he burrows under cushions. All of a sudden, out pops his head and he looks a mess and soooooooo comical! We get a huge kick out of it. 

Here are a couple of pics of Ricky and Sammy. They were going at it yesterday and as usual, end up wrestling on the couch. Ricky never tires of it and is always ready for more. lol
You can really notice the coat difference between Ricky and Sammy too.


----------



## Laurief

Can Aunt Laurie have Ricky & Sammy too??? I promise to take good care of them!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Careful Laurie....we'll start referring to you as "Young Mother Hubbard"....see, I was nice!:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

You can call me anything you want - as long as I get the dogs!! 
On a serious note about this, what I did was had a long discussion with my boys. My youngest said he wants the dogs, but if he is still in college or cannot, my girlfriend agreed to watch and if he cannot care for them,, she will take them. I think all you need is a promise from someone. And hope that "god forbid" something did happen that families know about their Moms & (some) Dads involvement on this forum, and can come to us if need be. I know for sure that there are a lot of us on this forum who would step up the plate if need be. 

So back to me - send me the dogs!!!!


----------



## marjrc

Laurie wrote: *"So back to me - send me the dogs!!!!"*

*** LOL You're incorrigible!!!!!


----------



## Julie

Ever seen a homeless hav?ound:


ound: NO.... :nono:He's a grocery shopping havanese!ound:


----------



## Leslie

Julie~ You've done it again. You have such a gift! 

So, does he whine for candy in the checkout lane? ound:


----------



## Paige

Quincy's such a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did they really let you take him into a grocery store???


----------



## irnfit

What a good boy he is. I tried that with Shelby and she tried to jump out. Good thing I was still holding her leash - I caught her just in time.








i


----------



## Thumper

I LOVE Quincy!!!!! :kiss: If I saw him in a shopping basket....I would run up SNATCH him up and put him in my cart and make a mad dash for the car..... ound: What a cutie patooty!

K.


----------



## Laurief

Quincy has inspired me!! I am letting Lexi grow long so she can be as gorgeous as that "homeless" pup!!


----------



## Judy A

Julie, really, did they let you in the store?? I took Izzy to the library yesterday and everyone went gaga over her, but the grocery store???? 
Quincy looks great, BTW!


----------



## Havtahava

How adorable, Julie!
However, I am wondering the same thing... you can't really take him in the grocery store, can you?


----------



## Julie

Paige said:


> Quincy's such a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Did they really let you take him into a grocery store???


No--Quincy really didn't go to the grocery store....but the store is less then a block from my house--and my daughter works there.Here is my beautiful grocery store girl........


----------



## Julie

My daughter actually brought some groceries home in it one day--and like a crazy loon--I popped Quincy in there and took a few pix before she had to take the cart back!ound:


----------



## juliav

Julie,

Great pictures, as always. You daughter is beautiful and Quincy, what can I say about that little doll, but he takes the best pictures ever. He is the most photogenic Hav, or you are the best at taking his pics.


----------



## Havtahava

Awwww - you're right, she's definitely a beautiful grocery store girl!


----------



## kgiese

Julie,

Your daughter is absolutely gorgeous!

Karen
Hank's Mom


----------



## Leslie

An adorable Hav, a gorgeous daughter, and a precious son...Julie, you've been blessed!


----------



## dboudreau

I wish all homeless Hav's looked that great. They wouldn't be homeless very long. :biggrin1: Beautiful pictures of your Daughter and Quincy.


----------



## marjrc

Oh Julie, what great pictures! Your daughter is beautiful! I love her smile. 
I could tell the cart was at your house because of the fine garden in the background and the garage door. I thought "Ah! Julie's found another great op for our Quincybaby!" He's gorgeous as usual. I just love the way his tongue hangs out in almost all his photos. Cute!!!!!

Don't you dare call Quincy "homeless" again, though! I don't think any one of us here will let you get away with making that claim and not expect us to descend on Iowa to rescue the poor guy. I'd be on a plane so fast your head would spin! LOL


----------



## Paige

Julie, 

Your daughter is beautiful...I love her smile!!

I can't take my boys in any store...I might have a better chance, here in Taylorsville, that because there is no stores hereound:...but I wouldn't try to bring them to a store in Louisville, unless it's a pet store. I can't even take them to most soccer parks, my daughter plays at..:frusty::frusty:


----------



## Lina

How cute is Quincy in the grocery cart?! I love that picture, Julie! You also have a beautiful daughter. How lucky are you?


----------



## Julie

Thanks everyone for such nice comments.My daughter,I think(though I'm just a little biased)is very pretty.She has never had a boyfriend...can you believe that?She has alot of friends of that gender,but no boyfriends.She thinks she is ugly...but I don't think so...I keep telling her the boys are probably afraid to ask.

Julia--It's Quincy -- not meound:I've never been very good at taking pictures,but he does make it easy!At least I'm not as bad as my Mom--she cuts people's heads off in almost every single picture!ound:


----------



## Doggie Nut

I see the "apple" doesn't fall too far from the tree!!


----------



## Julie

Now since I have DSL---I can shrink pictures without waiting an eternity...yippee!

I have had these pictures a long time,but wanted to share them.I know they are not good quality photos--but I think you might get a chuckle out of what Quincy did.....


Notice he has sit the skunk toy up and it is balancing upright.I couldn't believe how cool it was!


----------



## Doggie Nut

More proof he's not just a looker but smart as well!


----------



## Thumper

Julie,

Your daughter IS very pretty, indeed! No bias needed to see that! She sounds like my daughter, who is also very pretty...but try telling HER that. Be glad she doesn't have a bf yet, that just causes drama. lol, my daughter had one and I thought I was going to go nutso. She's been single for a few years and, well...is happier! lol

How cute with the skunk posing! He is such a doll, I would've stuck Guch in the cart too, lol.....clever.

Kara


----------



## Julie

You just couldn't imagine how shocked I was to see Quincy had set that skunk up like that.That is Vinnie's skunk really.Quincy was beside it all proud--till I grabbed the camera--then he came towards me,but I still got his "feat" on camera.He left it that way too for several hours that day.He's never did it since then......


----------



## Julie

Thumperlove said:


> Julie,
> 
> Your daughter IS very pretty, indeed! No bias needed to see that! She sounds like my daughter, who is also very pretty...but try telling HER that. Be glad she doesn't have a bf yet, that just causes drama. lol, my daughter had one and I thought I was going to go nutso. She's been single for a few years and, well...is happier! lol
> 
> How cute with the skunk posing! He is such a doll, I would've stuck Guch in the cart too, lol.....clever.
> 
> Kara


My daughter has plenty of time(she is 15--almost 16)-but her friends all have boyfriends and have "did things" you know....I tell her no hurry,trust me!She is starting to see it my way,as the boys dump her friends for other girls etc.I think you know what I mean........


----------



## Cosmosmom

Adorable picture and yes your daughter is delightful.
It is just a matter of time until the phone starts ringing and the boys come a calling !!

if you want to get some pictures of you little ones in a shopping cart - you can take them into petco petsmart and other petstores . I also took Asta into Home depot - he was just a puppy so they did not seem to mind .. I said Petsmart sent me and they just laughed . I said that as Petsmart is just across the street in the desert and they have a puppy training class..


----------



## Thumper

Julie said:


> My daughter has plenty of time(she is 15--almost 16)-but her friends all have boyfriends and have "did things" you know....I tell her no hurry,trust me!She is starting to see it my way,as the boys dump her friends for other girls etc.I think you know what I mean........


Oh, yes...I know what you mean!

Just keep talking to her like you are. I sure did, and Kelly listened and watched other girls go through what I 'warned' her about. Boys are so distracting to high school girls. I think Kelly had a boyfriend her Junior year and that probably aged me about 5 years! LOL, but she didn't get..ya know...intimate w/ him, so he dumped her. She's been really picky w/ boys since then.

Kara


----------



## marjrc

Not a funny/haha picture, but still cute..... Sammy had been digging under the pillow and when he popped back up for air, his facial hair was all over the place. Reminds me of that muppet, Animal! LOL He just had a bath too so is nice and silky now.


----------



## ama0722

Sammy has a lot more white showing there. I guess you see it in Spiderman outfit too but I was thinking it was more like a light tan. He is very cute!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit

Sammy is soooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Leeann

LOL Marj he reminds me so much of Monte. He is also my little digger, I ask him every night if he is getting any closer to china.


----------



## mintchip

Marj great photo!


----------



## Julie

Great pix of Sammy Marj!He is a really cute guy!


----------



## havaluv

Aaaaw....look at Sammy's cutie face! That cute little muppet mouth and button nose!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Love that little Sammy! The look on his face seems to say, "Whaddya lookin' at?" :laugh:


----------



## marjrc

Thank you! Sammy does have quite a bit of white and it makes it so interesting to really see his features well. Poor Ricky needs a much closer look to make out his baby browns. lol

Sammy is our cutie pie, that's for sure. He's petite and often makes us laugh with his goofy goings on. O.k., I'll stop now. Love these guys!!


----------



## Lina

Sammy is so cute! I love the disheveled "digging" look.


----------



## whitBmom

I love that fresh "Look mommy, I just finished digging" look  Sammy is so cute, and he really has a very silky coat.


----------



## Thumper

LOL! Love the digging 'look'. Gucci's face looks like that too.

Leeann....I say the same thing to Gucci! She LOVES to dig. Sometimes, she'll dig right next to me, or into my side! ACK!!!!!! I can't believe how strong they are. But the digging and the 'imaginary' dirt throwing is one of the cutest things they do!

Kara


----------



## Missy

sammy has bed head!!! what a cutie.


----------



## irnfit

These aren't funny, but I couldn't upload them to the gallery. Just kodi and Shelby.


----------



## Julie

Cute pictures Michele!


----------



## ChristineL

I just saw the pics of Quincy in the shopping cart. LOL!!! Great photos Julie  He seems like such an easy-going Hav!


----------



## Leeann

Will someone please scratch by belly PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Julie

Oh how cute!He is so relaxed............


----------



## Lina

Leeann, I literally giggled out loud when I saw those pictures! Too cute.


----------



## ama0722

Leeann- Do they scratch each other's bellies?


----------



## Missy

Leeann, LOLOLOLOL....so cute. cuddling up on the couch.


----------



## maryam187

Yes, me me me me! Leeann, those are some cute pics!
Michele, beautiful doggy faces!


----------



## Leeann

Thank you girls. Monte is really starting to become a daddy’s boy, he has started to lay with him every night and passes out cold from the belly rubs.


----------



## Paige

Aw..how cute....


----------



## Laurief

How cute, just like lexi - hair flying everywhere & they dont care!!


----------



## marjrc

"Will someone please scratch by belly PLEASE!!!!"

Whose belly, Leeann? Hubby's or Monte's ?? LMBO 

Tooooooooo cute!! Yup, looks like Sammy when he's upside down like that. lol


----------



## Beamer

Beamers new puppy cut - just got it done On Saturday. This is kinda a funny photo! lol Yeahhhh.. He kind of looks Asian.. hehe


----------



## Julie

:laugh:Beamer has his eyes closed "shutting you out!":laugh:
He looks cute Ryan....:hug:


----------



## ama0722

Very cute puppy cut. Now he is a more mainly looking dog  Did you leave your tail long?


----------



## Beamer

I dont think they touched the tail much... He looks great in his new shorter cut...


----------



## Lina

Beamer looks very good in his new cut! Although that picture did crack me up, it wasn't because of the cut, LOL.


----------



## lfung5

Wow Ryan, I love Beamers new do! He looks fantastic. I am sure his coat will be much easier for you!

I love his asian eyes!


----------



## Thumper

Great puppy cut, Ryan! Beamer looks SOO cute!

Kara


----------



## Janet Zee

*Ryan,*

Beamer looks great! Love the new cut.


----------



## irnfit

I love Beamer's new do! He is a cutie. What an expression. Did the flash go off in his eyes? :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Ryan, cute photo of BeamerMan!

You should also post it in the puppy cut thread as an example. I think it's adorable!  http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=625&highlight=puppy


----------



## Leslie

Ryan,

Beamer is so cute! I love his new haircut.


----------



## Thumper

Ryan,

I just SMILE at your new avatar. It looks so much like Gucci's expression when she lays on my chest at night for her doggie massage.

I swear, she thinks MY purpose in life is to LOVE HER. lol...she just plops on my chest and gives me that look like...."I'm ready for lovin'". ound:

Kara


----------



## irnfit

This was Shelby helping me rake leaves today.


----------



## Lina

Shelby is so cute! Great pic, Michele!


----------



## Julie

How cute is that?Adorable picture Michele!


----------



## Leslie

How cute Shelby is! I love the leaves stuck on her face. Looks like she was really working hard!


----------



## havaluv

Ha! Shelby looks so happy and the lighting is great in that photo, Michelle! I love it!


----------



## Thumper

Shelby is SO cute in those leaves! LOL, Great picture!

Kara


----------



## Alexa

Marley really is a true family member...we all love ice cream and he snatched my empty bucket and ran......


----------



## Guest

irnfit said:


> These aren't funny, but I couldn't upload them to the gallery. Just kodi and Shelby.


Michelle...My Hav Gabriel has fallen madly in love with Shelby! Can he have a play date??


----------



## Jane

Great photo of Beamer and his new cut and Zen expression!

I love Shelby's expression and how you can see her row of teeth in the leaf photo, Michele!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Michele, Shelby's picture is great! Her face and coloring remind me a lot of Pepper. 

Alexa, when I saw that photo of Marley I had to wonder if his face was coated with ice cream afterward.

Diane, Gabriel is handsome. I love the expression on his face, so serious. 

Wanda


----------



## Guest

Wanda...that's cuz he is star struck!! LOL!!! Shelby is a very adorable dog! I could have a half dozen more if my husband would let me...


----------



## Julie

ound:Love the picture of Marley!ound:
He is super cute and has good taste--just like his Mommy!:hug:


----------



## Thumper

That ice cream picture just melts me!!!!! hehe. We prefer Ben and Jerry's here, but Gucci does NOT discriminate!! My husband usually sits down at night around 8 for his bowl of ice cream and Gucci will even go so far to remind him it is "ice cream time"..she'll plop on his lap and start her antics. haha.

I've given her some empty cartons occasionally! But, boy does it make their beard all sticky.hehe.

Gabe is a cutey! He looks like he's anticipating something real good?!? Ice cream, maybe?

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom

That is a great picture of Marley. It speaks for itself.

Gabe is adorable. I think all the boys have a crush on Shelby.


----------



## CinnCinn

OMG! What a difference a day makes! Here's before & after of Rudy with his first hair cut. He HATES being groomed & the show "fluff" - and I just couldn't make him do it. Wednesday, while putting his topknot in, he's gets so unhappy. I pulled it up and cut it off! He had a mullet (sp?) for a couple days.

He is so stinkin' cute with his hair cut! I took a picture of Brady (thank you!!!) with me to the groomer - I just love his look, with those shorter ears!!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Cindy,
He looks great! Just like Scudder before and after. I know how happy Scudder was when Linda cut his hair. I guess those two brothers are a lot alike. I am glad you like Bradys cut and were able to use his picture. Both of us are very flattered.


----------



## Paige

wow, love Rudy's cut. It looks as cute on him as it does Brady.


----------



## Guest

CinnCinn said:


> OMG! What a difference a day makes! Here's before & after of Rudy with his first hair cut. He HATES being groomed & the show "fluff" - and I just couldn't make him do it. Wednesday, while putting his topknot in, he's gets so unhappy. I pulled it up and cut it off! He had a mullet (sp?) for a couple days.
> 
> He is so stinkin' cute with his hair cut! I took a picture of Brady (thank you!!!) with me to the groomer - I just love his look, with those shorter ears!!!


Cindy..

Is this Brady or Rudy...I'm confused..


----------



## CinnCinn

Thank you!
Rudy is black, Brady is white. Brady is pictured in the reply below mine. 

Karen, since his hair cut, Rudy turned into a lap puppy. Very clingy. I wonder if he's cold? Did you notice that with Brady?


----------



## Brady's mom

Brady has been in a shorter cut since he was 4 months old. He never seems cold though. I actually only put his coat on when it is snowing or really cold out. Brady has a very very thick coat though.


----------



## Guest

CinnCinn said:


> Thank you!
> Rudy is black, Brady is white. Brady is pictured in the reply below mine.
> 
> Karen, since his hair cut, Rudy turned into a lap puppy. Very clingy. I wonder if he's cold? Did you notice that with Brady?


Ok, Cindy...I'm waking up now...Rudy's hair cut is just adorable..his hair in his before photo reminds me of Gabriel ..I've never cut his hair and now his beard is getting so long the sides get stuck in his mouth!

I know that when I first cut my Aussie's short, they would act imbarrassed and try to hide..then after a few days they would be romping all over
(I did this in the summer, as they liked to swim alot and it made for easier maintenance)

I also heard that Hav's can get cold, because they don't have an undercoat
Since I live here in Oregon, I have been suring the Web for various coats...
It is really cold here today..looks like snow is on the way!


----------



## irnfit

Diane, if you didn't live 3000 miles away, a playdate would be wonderful.

Jane, thanks for the compliment on Shelby. The reason you can see her teeth is because she has a significant underbite. But, it doesn't stop her from doing anything, she eats like a trooper. We love her and it's part of her personality.


----------



## CinnCinn

Karen - the groomer did say that after about 3 haircuts his coat would thicken up and look even cuter. I think he's cold! He's wrapped up tight inbetween my arms as I type this. I'll keep his sweater on him.

Diane - I'm just North of you! Washington. YES, it getting very cold. We got 1" of snow yesterday. There's a place in Vancouver Washington called Sewing Ventures.
http://www.sewingventures.com/
Rudy is wearing their coat right now. It's very easy to put on and fits nicely. Check them out.


----------



## Missy

what Character these pups are!!! Beamer is so cute with his new haircut and "asian" eyes. What a good girl Shelby is helping you rake. And Marley has good taste--- only the best for our pups.


----------



## Brady's mom

Cindy, that is a good idea. I would keep a sweater on him until he adjusts to his new haircut. Plus, he looks so cute in his sweater


----------



## Guest

Well Michele..Gabe will just have to be content with looking at her photo! LOL
Anyway, I've heard Shelby already has a fan club...


----------



## Guest

CinnCinn said:


> Karen - the groomer did say that after about 3 haircuts his coat would thicken up and look even cuter. I think he's cold! He's wrapped up tight inbetween my arms as I type this. I'll keep his sweater on him.
> 
> Diane - I'm just North of you! Washington. YES, it getting very cold. We got 1" of snow yesterday. There's a place in Vancouver Washington called Sewing Ventures.
> http://www.sewingventures.com/
> Rudy is wearing their coat right now. It's very easy to put on and fits nicely. Check them out.


Cindy, We got a little snow yesterday, but it melted.

I'm trying to find a coat that covers the legs, and underside. I had bought a coat a few years ago from K9 Top Coat that was great, but takes so much time to put on and take off (which is a bummer if you have to let your dogs out at 3am!) I'm now leaning towards Polertec..


----------



## irnfit

Diane, did you see the post I put in "snowsuits". I like these coats for a few reasons
1. They are easy to put on. They have to step in the 2 from sleeves and then they velcro across the back.

2. They cover the bellies.

3. They stay warm. When I take the coats off, the coats are warm, so I know their body heat is staying in. And they keep semi-dry in the snow.


----------



## Guest

irnfit said:


> Diane, did you see the post I put in "snowsuits". I like these coats for a few reasons
> 1. They are easy to put on. They have to step in the 2 from sleeves and then they velcro across the back.
> 
> 2. They cover the bellies.
> 
> 3. They stay warm. When I take the coats off, the coats are warm, so I know their body heat is staying in. And they keep semi-dry in the snow.


Thanks..I will go check it out!!! :rain:


----------



## Alexa

The icecream was all gone (I took care of that all by myself <g>), but there was enough stickyness left to warrant bath time...that little clown makes us laugh so much.....



The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> Alexa, when I saw that photo of Marley I had to wonder if his face was coated with ice cream afterward.
> 
> )


----------



## CinnCinn

Hi Alexa, Marley looks great! More pictures please! I know what a good photographer you are - post some brag pictures for us to enjoy!!!


----------



## Lina

Alexa, what an incredibly cute picture of Marley! I love it!

And Rudy looks adorable in his new cut, Cindy. I like his sweater too.


----------



## Laurief

Diane, Gabriel is a cutie - I am a little partial to that name, my husband is Gabriel (not to italian huh??)

I love Rudy's new haircut, it is Brady in disguise!!


----------



## Lina

Laurief said:


> I love Rudy's new haircut, it is Brady in disguise!!


Laurie, it's actually Brady wearing a tuxedo!


----------



## Laurief

ound:ound: Your right!! ound:ound:


----------



## Brady's mom

ound:ound:Now I know what Brady will look like all dressed up


----------



## CinnCinn

How funny! You're right - Brady in a tuxedo. bRaDY = they even have 3 of the same letters in their names.


Rudy


----------



## juliav

I just love all the pictures!!!! 

I am feeling like snatching up all these gorgeous dogs. I better go lie down so that the feeling can go away.


----------



## marjrc

GREAT photos everyone! Too funny about Rudy and Brady! Love the new look, Rudy is a hunk!

Alexa, Marley is such a hoot! What a great picture!


----------



## Julie

Quincy takes his kibble out of the bowl as a mouthful and puts it in on my carpet. I wish he would stand at the bowl and eat,but none the less----the other day,I noticed he had seperated it into little piles by type.....isn't that funny? I had to snap a couple quick pictures........


----------



## maryam187

ound: Julie, that Quincy is one smart boy! How cute!


----------



## Jane

Julie!!

Quincy is such a character! He's sorting his kibble! 

Which one did he eat first? I wonder if dogs save the best for last???


----------



## Julie

He ate those little brown ones first. Isn't that wierd? I also wondered if he saved the best for last!ound:


----------



## Paige

That is just too cute Julie. Maybe one was dessert.


----------



## irnfit

Julie, that is too funny. They sure know what they like.
Kodi will do that so he can lick all the wet food off the kibble. :frusty:


----------



## Guest

Julie..what a smart little Hav Quincy is! :hungry:


----------



## havaluv

Oh, that's TOO FUNNY!  Quincy is such a smart little character! I'm so glad you thought to grab the camera and share it! Yes, you have to wonder which one he likes best! :suspicious:


----------



## Laurief

That Quincy:eyebrows: He must be very "particular" about his food:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

You know,he really isn't--or not that I noticed before---but today I saw him "sorting kibble" again! ound: There must be some really good stuff and some really crappy huh?


----------



## maryam187

Julie, does he eat the other pile too though? He puts a big smile on my face with that funny behavior, it must be fun to actually watch him do it.


----------



## Julie

yes he does eat all his piles...2 or 3 piles he has going.


----------



## Leeann

Julie that is just too funny, I know when I was changing Riley over to the Fomms he started just eating the Fromms out of the bowl and leaving the rest but he never actually took it all out and sorted it.. LOL


----------



## Laurief

ound:ound: TOO FUNNY!! QUINCY!!ound:ound:


----------



## Guest

Sophie and Gabe were being bed potatoes yesterday...When I took this pic Sophie twisted around to lay on Gabe...


----------



## Laurief

What an absolute adorable picture!! What cute faces.


----------



## dboudreau

What a "smarty" Quincy is! ound: 

Diane, that is a sweet picture.


----------



## irnfit

Diane, they are precious!


----------



## BeverlyA

So Quincy is a "foodie" just like me! That is just so cute!

What an adorable picture of your babies Diane!

Beverly


----------



## Lina

Julie, that is too funny about Quincy! What a smart boy. 

Diane, what a sweet picture of your two.


----------



## Jane

Diane, that is a sweet photo of Sophie and Gabe!

Sophie's face reminds me of my Scout


----------



## uraqt2

*Duvel in the sink*

Here is one of Duvel in the bathroom sink when we lived in Belgium, and one of Duvel taking a nap on the couch.


----------



## Lina

Laurel, what cute pictures of Duvel! My parents' cat loves to sleep in the bathroom sink, but Kubrick hasn't tried to lay in one yet. Probably because he hasn't had the chance to. LOL.


----------



## Laurief

Cute pictures, I guess that is one way to clean your bathroom sinkound:


----------



## Suuske747

uraqt2 said:


> Here is one of Duvel in the bathroom sink when we lived in Belgium, and one of Duvel taking a nap on the couch.


a ha!!! That explains the name "Duvel"!!! I was really wondering about Duvel's name  hahaha I of course thought of Duvel as the beer Duvel....but couldn't make any sense of it in English hahaha! So do you pronounce Duvel's name the proper Belgian way of did you turn it into English saying it more like [Dyou]vel ?
Where in Belgium did you live?

I think the one in the sink is absolutely hillarious!!! How did he end up in there so sound asleep?


----------



## maryam187

Diane, I love that picture! They have such adorable and loving faces.

Laurel, that sink picture is hilarious! I, too, wonder how he ended up sleeping in there?!


----------



## juliav

Diane - what a sweet picture of your fur babies. 

Laurel - I adore the picture of Duvel in the sink. I have one of my cat resting in the sink in the same position.


----------



## Julie

That's cute of your couch potatoes Diane-----looks like they are "in love"

Duvel in the bathroom sink is hilarious! I know my guy wouldn't get it in one let alone fall asleep!ound:


----------



## Paige

Diane your babies look so sweet.

Duvel, I just love the hav in a sink. My boys would never get in there.


----------



## Leslie

Diane~ How can you resist those faces??? Oh, yeah, you don't resist ound: They are adorable!

Laurel~ Duvel in the sink is too funny! He sure is a beauty!


----------



## Jane

Laurel, what great photos!!

Maybe you need a bigger sink? Hee hee


----------



## Missy

Julie, that Quincy is a smart cookie. I recognize the kibble-- evo and innova- we do the same thing. Jasper doesn't quite do the piles-- he stays at his bowl but drops the Evo (the dark little pieces) to the side of the bowl and eats those last. ha hah ha.


----------



## Guest

Laurel,

That pic of Duvel in the sink is an original! My Hav's would have chewed up whatever was on the counter though...ound:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Diane, that pic just melts my heart! It could be entitled "Puppy Love"! Laurel, your pic of Duval is so unique and cute.....especially the sink!


----------



## havaluv

Diane! That picture is PRECIOUS! I love their beautiful eyes and they look so cozy. I would have wanted to crawl in bed with them and join in the cuddle fest!

Laurel, Duvel is adorable! I love the sink picture but also the way he is SOOO relaxed on the couch! What a cutie!


----------



## Julie

I caught that goofy boy of mine sorting his kibble today again....ound:


----------



## Laurief

He is just too cute with his food!!


----------



## Julie

he didn't have it all sorted yet.....but it was quite the deal to watch. He likes the green ones best I think,he eats those first!.ound:


----------



## Laurief

Do you REALLYknow that the green ones are his favorite. As a kid (and sometimes cathing myself still doing it) I always ate the bad stuff first, so I could finish my meal with the BEST. Ya never know!!


----------



## marjrc

Quincy is a hoot!!! LOL I love it.

What sweet babies you have, Diane. Awwwwwwwwwww!

Oh my! That is just too too funny to see that Duvel in the sink! :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane

Julie, Quincy is so funny with his food! I just want to pick him up and hug him!

Maybe he is trying to make his meal a little more interesting. 
Maybe he is counting how many pieces he has of each kind. These Havs are smart, you know! 

He reminds me of the kids who don't want any of their food to touch other foods on their plates :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

This might not look funny, but it was. Kodi was very busy burying bones today. As soon as he walked away, Shelby would go and dig them up. My poor little guy was so :frusty:.


----------



## irnfit

These are just my brag pics, sorry.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks

HAHA these are too funny! ound:


----------



## Leeann

Adorable pictures Michele. That a girls Shelby just wait till he walks away and help your self.


----------



## Missy

Michele, I love Kodi with the leaf on his nose!!!! and those brag pictures!!! you have every right to brag-- stunning pair!!


----------



## Janet Zee

Michele I had to laugh when I saw Kodi with a piece of an evergreen and a leaf stuck to his nose, the look on his face........Hey Ma, what's so funny....ound:

Beautiful babies Michele. Can't wait to see you and your pups again at the next playdate, it can't come soon enough for me.


----------



## irnfit

You can see her head in the picture of Kodi digging. She's just waiting to make her move.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Kodi couldn't get away with it....his dirty but cute little face gave away his secret! And I'm always in the mood for some BRAG pix!


----------



## Diana

Michele-
Kodi and Shelby are so handsome and beautiful! :biggrin1: When Teddy's hair grows in, I may need tips from you on keeping it long. I love how they look!


----------



## pjewel

Michele,

I love those pictures of Kodi and Shelby. Aw, they're so beautiful.


----------



## juliav

Nice pics Michele. 

Kodi is so stinking cute, I might just turn to dognapping.


----------



## mintchip

Poor Oliver could not figure why the "balls" keep disappearing:biggrin1:
Comet paid no attention to the bubbles


----------



## MaddiesMom

I love the pics of Quincy "sorting" his food, Kodi and Shelby having a dig/find the bone fest, and Oliver with his bubbles! Michele, I especially love the picture of the leaf on Kodi's nose. Adoreable, all the pics!!


----------



## irnfit

I lovbe Oliver and the bubbles. I have catnip bubbles for my cats and they go bonkers over them.


----------



## Missy

oh Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh OH! That picture of Oliver and the bubbles is so stinkin cute!!! that is surely calendar material if ever there was.


----------



## BeverlyA

What cute pictures! Oliver with the bubbles is precious!

Beverly


----------



## mintchip

Thank you everyone.


----------



## mellowbo

JodiM said:


> They are all so cute.
> 
> I think I'm going to have to invest in a mouse and let Princess play with the ball more.
> 
> Paige ~ I love the crated kids pic, when my youngest could barely walk, he would go get in the crate with the golden puppy we had at the house.
> Here's a pic


Here's m grandson in the kennel...


----------



## uraqt2

I found these of Duvel in a hoodie that he had gotten. I am not sure if he likes it or not.


----------



## Judy A

I'm thinking Duval didn't really like that hoodie, Laurel.....LOL. Everybodies pictures are really cute. Julie, I can't believe Quincy does that with his food......too funny!!


----------



## Julie

Michele- I'm in awe over Kodi's coat! I love all the gold/apricot colors he has now! He looks white in your avatar! Love the pictures of his hiding the bones.Poor guy----Shelby I could see,was right there ready to snatch it!

That's a funny picture of your "crated" grandson-ound: It is hard to believe they can fit!

Laurel,those first two photos of Duvel in that hoodie are just a hoot! I laughed out load here! I'm thinking, he was not crazy about that.......ound:


----------



## Julie

Sally,
I LOVE that picture of Oliver and his bubbles! Adorable pix!


----------



## Moko

They all occasionally have bad hair days, don't they? :jaw:

But they're still cute as a button!


----------



## Julie

How cute! I love all the speckling in your girl!She is a cutie!


----------



## Jane

mellowbo said:


> Here's m grandson in the kennel...


Now that is the ultimate TIME-OUT!! ound:


----------



## Missy

so sos so so sososososososososooooooooo cute.


----------



## Missy

Jasper has a tongue too.


----------



## anneks

I caught 2 action shots the other day one of Mirabel mid shake (this could also go under the bad hair day thread) and Biscuit mid lick.


----------



## Missy

I love those of Mirabel and Bisquit.


----------



## Beamer

Mirabel and Biscuit could be litter mates. lol.. I think its a sign you should be keeping him!


----------



## marjrc

Hey, I've missed some pics in here! What a great one of your g'son in the kennel! LOL

Laurel, I especially love the 2nd pic of Duvel. What a cutie! 

Anne, aren't those action shots great? Love the mid-shake!! 

Jasper is gorgeous, sooooooo white. These guys are probably thinking, "Is there no privacy around here??" LMBO


----------



## Julie

I haven't seen this thread come up in a long while! What a treat! There is new funny pictures! Jasper does have a long tongue Missy! It just amazes me how long they really are.

Mirabel and Biscuit? Funny!ound: Love that shake!


----------



## marjrc

Sammy LOVES to burrow. Ricky has hardly ever done that, but Sammy? He's hysterical and will dig under piles of laundry, cushions, pillows, you name it...... Don't worry, the undies in the photo are clean!


----------



## Julie

I love that Marj! He is getting comfortable you know?ound:
Too bad they can't fold them huh? I'd love that! And put them away! My kids don't even do that!ound:


----------



## Missy

Marj, that is so cute of Sammy.


----------



## Lina

Marj, that is just adorable! Kubrick loves laundry piles too, though he doesn't burrow as much as your Sammy!


----------



## JanB

Marj, so cute! Tessa loves laundry too and it doesn't have to be clean undies, either ound:


----------



## marjrc

Many times, Sammy is completely invisible in the pile and everyone here knows not to sit down on the laundry. Just in case!! lol When you call him, he'll pop up, messy bed hair and all and say 'hey'. We just love it.


----------



## Lina

Marj, that is so cute about Sammy!


----------



## Julie

He's making his own little fort Marj! Sammy is so cute!!!


----------



## mintchip

ound:A hairy RLH!ound:


----------



## Lina

Sally that is a GREAT shot!


----------



## maryam187

Marj, love Sammy's laundry pic.

Sally, your pics are always priceless! :clap2:


----------



## marjrc

Okay, now Sally? That is a GREAT action shot! Wow. ALL 8 paws are off the ground! :jaw:

Way, way cool.


----------



## mintchip

ound:I AM A BIG DOG!!!ound:


----------



## Lina

Sally, I love those pictures! Kubrick thinks he's a big dog too! His favorite toy is a big 12" stuffed animal that he carries around while it drags on the floor. :laugh:


----------



## Havtahava

Sally, Oliver and his pepper is adorable, but that dual RLH shot is amazing! Neat capture!


----------



## Laurief

I just love these pics!!! Jaspers tongue is as long as Logan's!!


----------



## JanB

Sally, wow! What a great action shot. That's one I would probably frame  Oh and Tessa thinks she's a big dog too. And it always cracks me up :biggrin1:

I clearly need a new camera! You pictures are always so clear and amazing, Do you mind sharing what camera you use?


----------



## mintchip

Thanks I have a Nikon D40 and I love it!!!!
PS-Patti and Carolina I need to get a wide angle lens!


----------



## Jane

Sally! Those are amazing shots of Oliver and Comet.

How did you get that dual RLH? They're coats look great blowing in the wind!

Scout loves the giggling pepper too!


----------



## Jane

Sally, when luck strikes that often, I'd call it skill!!


----------



## mintchip

Thanks!


----------



## JanB

Well, maybe not funny per se but....

I was sitting in this chair talking with DH and Tessa jumped up and began to climb up on the top of the chair. Problem was it was a wooden top back chair, not upholstered. Once she realized how uncomfortable it was she scooted down till I was wearing a Tessa stole :biggrin1: My husband grabbed the camera and snapped this shot. Her head was down until the camera came out


----------



## Lina

Jan, what a great picture! I want a Tessa stole!


----------



## Judy A

I think I should get the Tessa stole...I have that same vest!


----------



## havaluv

What a great picture, Jan! Tessa even matches your outfit.  I want a Tessa stole too, what a cutie pie she is. (I like your haircut too BTW!)


----------



## mintchip

ound:Ever have one of those days!ound:


----------



## havaluv

ound: That's so cute, Sally! Look at that hair flying!!!!


----------



## irnfit

Jan, great shot of you and Tessa. She looks like such a sweetie.


----------



## Lina

Sally, that is a great picture of Oliver! It makes me laugh.


----------



## irnfit

Sally, great action shot of Oliver. I showed it to my daughter and she thought it was Kodi. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

Jan. I love the Tessa stole. And it is so nice to see you!!! Tessa becomes you and you Tessa. both are beautiful.

Sally, these are all great photos of Oliver. I notice that there are more picts of Oliver than Comet. Do you ever feel guilty? I know I do because Jasper with his light coat is just so much more photogenic than Cash. So I get more picts of him.


----------



## Sissygirl

Sally, love the pics of Oliver and Comet. I love the action shots.

Jan, you and Tessa are gorgeous - so glad she has become your precious little girl.
Looks like she adores you (and you, her!!)


----------



## mintchip

"First borns" always have more picturesound:
I take them both together but Oliver seems to like the camera where Comet wants to keep away from it:brick:


----------



## maryam187

Sally, you are killing me with those fantabulous pictures! You could easily make your own calendar...with 365 pages!


----------



## Missy

Great photos Sally. And your yard always looks so lovely too. Comet is just as photogenic.


----------



## Lina

Sally, I love that picture of Comet! If you can catch him, he does make a wonderful subject.


----------



## Sissygirl

Sally,

more great pics! I love the one of Comet.

You already have green grass - that is so nice - I am just waiting for our to turn. Everything around here looks terrible, most people lost their trees with an ice storm. 

Thanks for sharing - we love it!!


----------



## Diana

What great shots!
BTW Sally, I *loved* the picture of Oliver and the bubbles on the back of the Havanese hotline magazine! He's a famous cover boy!:biggrin1: That is one of my all time favorite pictures.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Great photo Sally - I just love your boys. So photogenic.


----------



## Beamer

Jan,
Great pic... lol..to funny..

Ryan


----------



## mintchip

:brick:It looks like Comet wanted another photo for the forum:frusty:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Jan- I love the Tessa "stole". Too cute!

And Sally- Your pictures of Oliver and Comet are terrific! I agree with Maryam....You *should* make a calendar!


----------



## havaluv

> It looks like Comet wanted another photo for the forum


ound: That is too cute even if he is being "bad". The toilet paper on the tongue is priceless!! :laugh:


----------



## Judy A

Comet.....ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls

What Sally, did Comet decide he didn't like the Fromms? LOL I love the pleased as punch look on his face.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Are you kidding, toilet paper beats Fromms, hands down. Of course, not as good as feather boas, but sometimes a dog has to do what a dog has to do.


----------



## BeverlyA

The pictures are amazing! Sally, you're fantastic, that action shot is just crazy!
Two thumbs up!
Beverly


----------



## Julie

Sally:clap2: Fabulous photos! I think you are a great photographer! 

Jan-your Tessa is just adorable! How cute!


----------



## Jane

Sally! Great photos again! Hey, your boys are looking quite furry now....how's the grooming going?


----------



## Moko

*Spay Collar Solution*

We wanted to keep Molly feeling pretty during her recuperation from her spaying, so we "designed" her a fashion statement!


----------



## Missy

Go Comet! No surer way to get your picture taken for the forum is antics with TP. so cute!!

Maureen, that look was coined by some one of the forum as a Hav-a-tini. (martini) poor Molly.


----------



## juliav

Jan - I love the picture. 

Sally - I need to have you take pictures of my guys, as I can't seem to capture anything worth posting.


----------



## Judy A

Molly looks mortified!!ound:

This is what I found when I went to bed last night....Doc and Izzy are always ready before I am and Doc is learning to sleep with us instead of his crate......you can see Izzy's "gorgeous" muzzle hair....geez, it's always a mess, but I'm sure they had a make-out session before dozing off......


----------



## Leeann

All these photos just crack me up, This is the best thread to go to if you are ever feeling down. Great job everyone.


----------



## Jane

That photo of Doc and Izzy with their muzzles side by side is just too much!
How cute is that?


----------



## havaluv

:hug: to Molly. I hope she gets the cone off soon...she looks gorgeous with the little pink bow 

Doc and Izzy....omg, that is just too cute! I can just picture their little make-out session. Adorable.


----------



## Leslie

Jan~ I love your Tessa stole. It is quite becoming on you 

Sally~ Your pix are amazing! Of course, so are your subjects! 

Maureen~ Gentle belly rubs to Molly from me. 

Judy~ Those two noses are adorable!


----------



## Missy

Judy, I love LOVE LOVE. that picture of Izzy and Doc


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> Judy, I love LOVE LOVE. that picture of Izzy and Doc


Me too!


----------



## juliav

I love the picture of Doc and Izzy. They looks so similar on that pictures is scary.


----------



## Judy A

It's funny because the only thing they have in common is their markings...otherwise, NOTHING is the same! Their size, their coats, their personalities, their builds, etc....ALL are differennt! But, their markings are similar, so they "look" kind of alike.....kind of. LOL


----------



## Lina

Kubrick panting after a particularly tiring RLH. Check out the tongue and the Superman pose! 

I love the squinty eyed look in the second picture, so I included it as well.


----------



## Judy A

Kubrick is so handsome....I just love his colorng! Nice tongue, too!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Wow - I bet Kubrick gives HUGE kisses. Cute guy. Very pleased with himself too.


----------



## Jill in Mich

I like the squinty eyes too! I agree with Lisa, Kubrick looks very pleased with himself.


----------



## Diana

Oh, how I love Kubrick pictures! He still looks so handsome with those bangs:biggrin1:


----------



## Jane

Love Kubrick's tongue, Lina! It's very wide and long! More efficient to give kisses with!!


----------



## Lina

Kubrick does have a really big tongue! He certainly thinks that it's perfect to give kisses with as he does this non-stop, LOL. And he does look pleased with himself doesn't he? We had a hard play session with his Bite-Meez right before his RLH so I guess that was really what made him to happy with himself.


----------



## havaluv

LOL....Now there's a happy dog! If you get tired of Kubrick kisses you can send him over to my place...I'll take some!


----------



## marjrc

Wow! I'm so behind in this thread and what gorgeous pictures I've been missing out on. I love that one of Comet with the paper on his tongue. Reminds me of Sylvester, trying to spit Tweety's feathers out of his! LOL Caught in the act!

Kubrick is gorgeous!! Ricky's tongue gets even bigger than that after a hard RLH workout and it's hysterical! You wonder where it all comes from cuz it's so big. lol 

Izzy and Doc are a hoot! Toooooooo cute!

I love ALL the pics. Jan, it's great to see you and if you could get me a stole in a Large, I'll be grateful. I think it would suit ME as well.  lol

Poor, poor Molly girl. Cute though!


----------



## marjrc

Here's Ricky sleeping on his giggling carrot. Guess he got tired in the middle of our game of fetch!


----------



## Leslie

Ricky is so cute w/his head resting on his "pillow". Glad to see he has found another use for the carrot. At least it's not the same use Brutus found for it! ound:

For the newbies, and any others, who may have missed that thread here it is. Enjoy the giggling!


----------



## Julie

It is so refreshing to still see this thread pop up. You guys are great are finding/taking funny pictures! :clap2:

hoto::whoo:hoto::whoo:


----------



## havaluv

aaawww, sweet Ricky...his coat looks so glossy and shiny!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Marj, that's a great picture of Ricky. Making a toy multi-functional is such a bonus - You can play with it. You can make it giggle. You can sleep on it. And it's all yours for the unbelievable price of $19.95!


----------



## Me&2Girls

What a cute shot of him Marj - and Jill, you've got a great sense of humor.


----------



## Sissygirl

Fun Photos - I just got caught up. Molly, Doc and Izzy, Comet with the paper on his tongue - too cute. Kubrick looks like the all a round great fun guy! Tell Ricky that Sissy loves her carrot, too!


----------



## EstrellaVila

*Crazy Carmen*

Here is my daughter looking silly

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## EstrellaVila

Here is Tito looking overly happy


----------



## havaluv

hahahah!!! Oh my, Carmen is so adorable with her messy face and funny expressions...that sideways grin! LOL ound: and Tito's grin cracks me up!


----------



## Lina

Estrella, thanks for the laugh! Tito and Carmen are just adorable.


----------



## Judy A

ound:ound: Love Carmens expression in the second photo.....that's just too precious!


----------



## Missy

Great photos everyone!!!! GFETE (grinning from ear to ear)


----------



## Leslie

Estrella~ Those are precious! I love Carmen's sideways grin and I'm wondering what Tito found to be so funny. Adorable!


----------



## Me&2Girls

OMGosh - I don't think I've laughed so hard. Those pictures of Carmen are to die for. What does that poor girl have all over her face?


----------



## Julie

Carmen and Tito!ound:
That is so funny! Sometimes Quincy gets the sideways grin too! It is wierd/and yet cool!:thumb:


----------



## JanB

Oh, cute, cute, cute!!

Lina, that tongue, LOL!!! What a ladie's man he could be :biggrin1: I think he needs a little sister so they could kiss like Judy's (and others) two 

Marj, the carrot...it's one of Tessa's favorites too even though it's missing leaves and no longer giggles. She hasn't yet used it for a pillow though, lol Precious.

Estrella, who could not love those faces?? LOL!! I've seen the little sideways grin here too and wondered if it was some hair caught in her teeth pulling the side of her mouth. But now I see it could be a Hav trait and an endearing one at that


----------



## marjrc

Carmen and Tito are too cute and funny! Love all those leaves stuck in her face, though I'm sure they were FUN to remove!


----------



## irnfit

Estrella, I think Carmen and Kodi are related. :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A

Another face to love?


----------



## Leslie

Awww... Judy, that's the BEST smile ever!


----------



## EstrellaVila

I totally think Kodi & Carmen are related LOL!


----------



## marjrc

Look at those faces!! Kodi is adorable, even if a little messy. lol That grin on Doc is tooooo cute, Judy! What a puss. lol (or is that Izzy??)


----------



## Judy A

That's Izzy....she's much more petite than Doc...and her coat is always a "mess" except right after her bath. But that's OK, she's our little cutie pie anyway!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Great way to start my day. nice pics everyone!


----------



## havaluv

Judy A said:


> Another face to love?


Aaaawwww, absolutely! What a priceless expression! The epitome of sweetness. Good one, Judy!


----------



## mintchip

Who Me???:biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv

Aaaaaawwww! That's so cute, Sally!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Those eyes are priceless Sally.


----------



## mintchip

Me&2Girls said:


> Those eyes are priceless Sally.


Thanks Lisa. He is actually hiding Oliver's favorite toy and it was just discovered by Oliver.:brick:


----------



## Beamer

Great pics everyone! All the facial expressions are hilarious!

Ryan


----------



## mintchip

:suspicious: She said that seven letter word Groomer!:jaw:


----------



## imamurph

GREAT shot, Sally!!!


----------



## Sissygirl

Great shot! Does Oliver have bangs?

I can't make up my mind - I have them cut and then I am growing them out....?????


----------



## Leeann

LOL Sally get me outttta here...


----------



## mintchip

Sissygirl said:


> Great shot! Does Oliver have bangs?
> 
> I can't make up my mind - I have them cut and then I am growing them out....?????


yes because of that very reason!:frusty:


----------



## Jill in Mich

Great shots Sally!!!!


----------



## Judy A

Sally, that's a great shot! See, yours is in focus! What lens were you using? I'd be thrilled if mine would come out like that!!!!


----------



## mintchip

Thanks!
70-300 but he had actually slowed down for a minute


----------



## mellowbo

Sissygirl said:


> Great shot! Does Oliver have bangs?
> 
> I can't make up my mind - I have them cut and then I am growing them out....?????


I hear ya!


----------



## mintchip

AWWWWWWW! That would be Oliver with a top knot for sure!!


----------



## mintchip

:whoo:*LOL! Once in a lifetime shot!!!!*:whoo:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Perfection! Congrats! Love it!


----------



## Judy A

Izzy was having a bad hair day....


----------



## mintchip

Great photo!! I love the detail and coloring of his coat!


----------



## Judy A

Doc just pesters Kai to death....Kai takes it for awhile, but usually ends up barking and giving a bit of a chase to Doc who turns tail and runs behind my legs!! I don't think Kai really likes Doc to clean her ears!!


----------



## juliav

Judy,

That is the cutest picture!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Thanks for making my day with all these GREAT shots!hoto: You guys are awesome!:clap2:


----------



## LuvCicero

Thanks to all for posting pictures.
They make my day (and get me behind in my housework!!)
I love the bad hair days and it's good to know Cicero isn't the only one that looks messy...lol

Everyone keep posting....


----------



## Missy

Oh great photos everyone!!! Sally the "7 letter" shot is great, as is the Carrot tug-o-war. Judy--- great shots of Izzy's bad hair day (I wish I was so cute on bad hair days -- Oh wait I'm not that cute on good hair days) and Doc with Kai is great!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero

"Mr Rat, I've got to teach you how to hid better than this"


----------



## Julie

You guys have the best pictures! They make my day!:clap2:


----------



## BeverlyA

Thank you everyone for posting the wonderful pictures! I just love all of them!

Beverly


----------



## Judy A

I LOVE THAT PICTURE OF CICERO!!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Thank you Judy,
I trying to figure out why his feet look so furry in that picture...lol

During the 17 years, I never dressed my precious Pom. Now I put a shirt on Cicero yesterday. My DH came home and walked in to see his sweetie pie -- and the look on his face was so funny. He said, "You are going to ruin my boy -- you had him fixed and now you have a shirt on him -- he's a boy !! ound: I said, "Look down...real good...you have been fixed..you have on a shirt...and you're a boy -- but Cicero is a lot cuter than you...LOLOL

BTW....Does anyone use Innova puppy food? I've tried to switch Cicero over to it and he is not eating it.


----------



## BeverlyA

Dale, 
The picture of Cisero with the bell is just too cute. I have a suggestion for you though.....Print a copy of it, so when he starts to ring the bell to go out and see if it's raining, or to go out and lay in the cool grass, or to go out to see if the neighbors cat is out...you get the picture....you can remember how adorable he was when he was learning how to ring it! ound:

I just have a feeling that he's gonna be such a little smarty that he will think of all kinds of good reasons to ring the bell!

Beverly


----------



## LuvCicero

Beverly,
It's a stick...a darn stick...lol He found a nice stick about 10 inches long and round as a quarter -- and no matter where or how far I throw it -- he finds it..after he has rung the bell "again"...LOL He loves it so I don't have the heart to toss it in the trash. AND after I have tried to catch a dog that can runlikehell I am to worn out to care.

BUT..he is in and out so much that I don't have to worry about pee or poop in the house -- and at 62 I am beginning to look like I have a personal trainer. Okay, the last remark is a lie..haha


----------



## BeverlyA

LOL, ohh, too funny!
He is just adorable!
Don't you just want to squeeze them?!

Beverly


----------



## LuvCicero

At times I want to squeeze him till the stick pops out of his mouth -- but at those times I can't catch him...now that's the truth.!!

Then he will shower me with kisses -- and I want to go hunt his stick for him myself.

Gotta run....I hear something -- LMBO


----------



## Judy A

Dale, I guess you put your husband in his place!!! LOL, that was way too funny!! 

I still can't get Doc to ring the bell...can't use the peanut butter trick as my lab will eat the bell. 

I've never used Innova, so I can't help you with that question, but I'm sure someone can.

Keep the pictures coming and give Cicero a squeeze for me!!!


----------



## Moko

*Molly is getting ready...*

...for her first NJ Playdate at Laurie's!

Watch out, Kubrick!

The big-haired woman is lookin' out for ya'! ound:ound:


----------



## Lina

Maureen, LOL, that is too cute. Tell Molly that the shirt does NOT make her look fat, thank you very much.


----------



## imamurph

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Laurief

Oh my gosh Molly - that is just too cute. But... the pink does not go with the orange feather in Mom's hair!!!!


----------



## Moko

Laurief said:


> Oh my gosh Molly - that is just too cute. But... the pink does not go with the orange feather in Mom's hair!!!!


Molly, our fashionista, can MAKE it work...stripes with plaids? white before labor day? Molly sets her OWN trends! ound:


----------



## LuvCicero

Judy, Sit down by the bell with Doc and some treats. You tap the bell and eat a treat (I suggest cheese..lol). Hold a treat near the bell and when Doc even touches it with his nose...good boy and treat. After a few times he will make it ring...GOOD BOY and 3 treats..wow. I do believe he will start ringing the bell for a treat. As soon as he starts don't give a treat when he rings it any longer...take him out...and ONLY give a treat if he will potty. If he does not potty within 2 minutes...bring him in and crate him for 5 min then let him out. He will get the idea this way that the bell does mean potty....but you will stay busy for about a week doing it this way. 

Just think this way: The bell is better than a treadmill...and much cheaper (for you).

Cicero brain finally clicked. He was wanting out to RLH or get his stick -- so I started ignoring him yesterday and just taking him out when I knew it was time to potty. This morning he rung the bell -- looked at me a minute and barked once -- like I really have to potty...lol He did. Later he rung the bell..no bark..and went to play a while. Just 30 minutes ago he rung the bell...barked once...and went to poop then back in. SO...I'm hoping he has learned -- it's bell..bark..potty. I've lost 6 lbs in the 2 months we have had him -- sweetest diet I've ever been on !!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Oh Molly...you look perfect. I "love" your shirt !! I think I will hunt one for my DH if I can find his size...lol
I told him last night I was going to clean out a closet today to make room for Cicero's shirts -- and he told me he might have to take his sweetie pie and move...LOL

WOW...pink is Molly's color !!


----------



## Judy A

Thanks, Dale, I'll work on that this weekend. It's just harder when you have two other dogs trying to eat the treats or ringing the bell too!

I've done just the opposite...I've gained 10 lbs since getting Izzy a little over a year ago! I stopped doing my exercises in the morning to play with her!


----------



## marjrc

O.k. ladies. I think we should have a "Funny Hav Parents" thread because Dale, Maureen and Judy here are keeping me in stitches!!! LMBO I love your posts! ound: 

Molly looks adorable in her shirt! As does Cicero. I should pull out the tees I have for Ricky and Sammy.They only have one each. So far.........


----------



## LuvCicero

Okay, Judy, if you're gaining weight just let the othr two dogs eat the treats...and forget what I said about you eating a cheese treat....LOL

Marj...find those shirts. I want to see pictures. My DH does NOT want his boy in shirts, but I keep telling him it's a "house thing" and I promise I will hide him in a room before I open the door. Now that I know it bothers him so much....it just makes me want to run to "doggie fashions." Yesterday I saw a cute, sexy little red bathing suit (for a girl) that had Lifeguard on it. I think I'm going to get it and when DH really Pi$$#* me off I will dress Cissy (haha) and send him downstaires to kiss Daddy....LOL If I quit posting, you will know that I did !!!!


----------



## Redorr

*Don't you dare touch my Hacky Sack*

A friend bought this for Lola and she loves her hacky sack. Protects it like gold...or maybe more like jerky treats.


----------



## mintchip

Anne those are great photos!


----------



## Judy A

Lola looks pretty intent on keeping that ball to herself!!! She's a cutie pie!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Lola does looks pretty intent - not sure I'd want to challenge her for that toy! She's a darling girl.


----------



## EstrellaVila

Lola looks adorable! She loves that toy, you can definetly tell.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks

Anne, Norah is CRAZY over hacky sacks. I give them to them to play with occasionally and she tears them to shreds. It's the only toy she's only broken!


----------



## Julie

I'm just getting caught up on this thread. You guys are great!ound:

Love the photos!!!


----------



## Redorr

> Anne those are great photos!


Thanks, Sally. I hold your photos as the Forum Gold Standard, so it means a lot!


----------



## marjrc

Lola is too sweet!

Dale, I see you've been having fun with blingee.com ! Great avatar and sig pic! lol 

Here are pics of the pooches with those tees.


----------



## LuvCicero

Marj, I LOVE those shirts. I've got to try to find the red one for Cicero...LOL
I told DH this past weekend that I have got to find Cicero some "work clothes" to wear when we go to the creek house because he gets in the creek then runs and gets SO dirty -- or HE is going to have to start doing some doggie baths!! He agreed that it "might" be a good idea IF I could just find something navy or black and plain.....funny!

Yes, I found the Blingee site. Now, it's Blingee?...mopping?...Blingee?...mopping??? and Blingee wins "every" time. 

Found out this morning that Cicero has two NEW teeth coming up behind his baby teeth on the bottom. His baby teeth are so tiny that I can't get a string tied around them to attach to a doorknob to yank them out. Heck, it was easier with the kids....now I have to call the vet $$$$$


----------



## JanB

I just caught up on the recent pics....So CUTE!!! I see the bar has been raised and I need to sharpen my picture taking skills. And get a new camera!

I love the t-shirts!! Where did you get them?? Adorable!

Dale, wait till his neuter. Tessa had 2 teeth removed when she was spayed so no second anesthetic!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

Okay here is my funny face submission!!!!!!


----------



## marjrc

Jan, I got those t-shirts at a local dog show, here in Laval. The maker is a Quebecer: http://www.caniswear.com/index_en.php

They aren't cheap, but at the show, they were $20 each. I didn't tell hubby about the cost. lol 

Love Kona's funny face!!!


----------



## Julie

Those are cute T-shirts Marj! I love the where to pet me one one best! Bet Ricky loves it too! He just needs a sign to carry----"Follow Directions Please" ound:


----------



## JanB

Marj, oh darn!! I guess I will just have to to a Canadian show, hehe!! I totally would not have told my DH either. Ignorance is bliss 

As always these challenges challenge my computer skills!!!

So I go to iPhoto and change the photos to B&W and sepia but when I upload them here they are in color. I checked my photo library and the changes were saved so what gives?

I'm sorry for being the forum doofus.


----------



## JanB

um, never mind...

I'm on the wrong thread for the B&W and sepia challenge. LOL!!!

See? Forum doofus.


----------



## Lina

Jan, when the pictures are saved under iPhoto, they are NOT changed under the file name. You need to physically export the pictures out of iPhoto so that you have the changed photo file to work with. Just click on the picture, go to File -> Export and then save the file under a folder that you want so you can easily find it. Now it's saved!


----------



## Me&2Girls

*Miss Lightfoot*

Just thought I'd share a fun photo of MeMe in the ring on Saturday. If you look very closely, you'll see sunlight under three of her four feet. Now she's got a very, very moderate rise, but from this angle she looks really high in the rear.


----------



## polo

I love all the cute pictures!!!

I just figured out how to resize my pictures so I'm having fun posting a bunch! Here are a few good ones!

The first is of my younger sister, my parents 3 dogs, my dog, and a friends dog. I was the dog-sitter for the weekend while everyone was out of town! There are 2 Havs in that picture!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh you lucky girl to have so many pups to babysit. What fun. And I love the one of your two in the bathtub. I've got a very old one of my original four looking just like that. Someday I'll get my scanner hooked up and get it digital.


----------



## EstrellaVila

*My two piggies*

So yesterday after we came home and needed to wind down my DH decided to make a steak sandwich. Poor guy had to go outside to eat in peace! Eventually he told me to let them out.. big softie he is.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh Estrella, Tad is such a softie. He just adores your two. How sweet.


----------



## Missy

Awwww. good DH!!!


----------



## irnfit

:biggrin1: I know how he feels.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

LOL.... LOVE that middle picture!


----------



## Judy A

I love the story book......that second picture is really telling!


----------



## LuvCicero

*How smart is this....*

"Daddy, I'm going outside and just in case I get lost, I put your return address on me so that someone can drop me in a mailbox. Don't worry, I'll be home in a few days.


----------



## Laurief

Oh my gosh - that is just too cute!! What a face - and looking right into the camera - I want to kiss him!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Darling little devil Cicero. Gotta love that he put two labels on himself - just in case one went missing. LOL


----------



## Lina

haha! What a great picture of Cicero. :laugh:


----------



## juliav

Little Cicero is just adorable!!!!


----------



## irnfit

Great pic of Cicero. So funny.


----------



## irnfit

Here's Kodi very pleased with himself for digging in the yard.


----------



## Missy

Oh Kodi is precious!!! I love that leafy, muddy face!!!


----------



## EstrellaVila

What a hilarious picture of Cicero! I love it! How did he even get into those???


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh does Kodi look pleased with himself or what? I adore that photo of him - Mr. Personality Plus. I hope he didn't do too much damage in the yard.


----------



## LuvCicero

EstrellaVila said:


> What a hilarious picture of Cicero! I love it! How did he even get into those???


Estrella...HOW?...he's a Hav toddler...LOL I was mailing out notes and checks and the return address stickers went missing. Cicero came in from the porch later and there they were...also on the bottom of both feet we discovered later. He is a mess.

Thanks all for your comments about him. Kodi is a doll and looks like he is saying, "Mom, don't I look cute decorated?"

Oh...Cicero reminded me of the time my grandson was 3 years old and loved stickers. One day he came in the kitchen where I was cleaning and said, "Nana, I used the new stickers." I said, "What new stickers." He said, "Come see." We walked into the den and there were the new stickers....a new roll of 100 postage stamps...all over the sofa and chair. I laughed so hard, I wet my pants. It was worth every penny for that wonderful memory.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Awww....Kodi looks so proud! You must be too, huh??:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Polo, what fun to have soooooo many doggies for the weekend! They are all gorgeous. I can't even pick out the 2 Havs. I see 3 or 4 that could be Havs. lol

Love the story behind some of these pics. What fun to see Cicero and his labels. And the pups drooling over daddy's steak sandwich! LOL 

Kodi is a total babe, even with all that dirt.  Look at MeMe almost floating! Great pic.


----------



## Julie

ound:This is just for Missy!ound:

From Quincy: I hear you may not think I'm perfect/ are you skeptical? ound:

Just look! My hat says I am! ound:



I just had to post---Quincy was kinda cranky and he's giving me that "look"ound:

I just about died laughing when I put the photos in the computer!ound:


----------



## Judy A

Julie......how can he be anything but perfect!!! Great hat and how appropriate!


----------



## Missy

Dear Quincy, I am not sure where you got the idea I was skeptical... I know you are perfect!!! as we know pictures speak louder than woofs--- so we have proof time and time again of your mr. perfectness... '

Julie, you have outdone your self this time--- He is truly the cutest boy I have ever seen. and your petunias are stunning too. 

thanks for posting...I was always sincere in my comments about Quincy's perfectness.


----------



## Janet Zee

Quincy is ALWAYS perfect in my eyes!! sigh......I am so in love with him.


----------



## Julie

Oh no! Missy--I'm just teasing you! I so loved his little skeptical cranky look I just had to post it for you! :hug:

I almost died laughing when I saw the expression on his face! Doesn't it look like he's saying---"what you don't think I'm perfect?" ound:
He isn't but we won't tell:gossip:


----------



## Missy

ahhh but Julie, only God is perfect... he is as perfect as he CAN be.


----------



## Judy A

Missy said:


> ahhh but Julie, only God is perfect... he is as perfect as he CAN be.


Right on, Missy!!


----------



## marjrc

Awwwww, what a puss!! Love Mr. Quincy!!!! You are too funny, Julie. lol


----------



## marjrc

Anyone else have some FUNNY photos of their Havanese? There are many new members that must have something fun to show us, right? :biggrin1:

Here are 3 of our 4 pets out on the deck yesterday. Sammy is thinking, "Hmmm... That's funny. it doesn't SMELL like a dog!" :suspicious: 

Then Sammy asked Ricky, "Hey bro, check it out! Do we smell the same? No? I didn't think so."

ound: ound:

Sammy is forever climbing on piles of laundry or blankets whenever he can. These were clothes I was sorting through to put away for next summer. He just had to check it out! lol


----------



## Jane

ound: Marj - you really captured a special olfactory moment there!

Ooo, Scout also loves to sit atop the laundry pile. The higher the better! If I leave folded piles on the chair, he loves to root under them and topple them to the ground!


----------



## Leslie

ound: Marj~ ROTFLMHO ound:


----------



## Sheri

Leslie said:


> ound: Marj~ ROTFLMHO ound:


For us (or is it only ME) non-computer savvy, non-texting sorts, you need to include translations, please! :yield:

:biggrin1: Sheri, ( AKA: the seriously challenged)


----------



## Lilly's mom

*OH my goodness that is HILARIOUS. *


----------



## Leslie

Sheri said:


> For us (or is it only ME) non-computer savvy, non-texting sorts, you need to include translations, please! :yield:
> 
> :biggrin1: Sheri, ( AKA: the seriously challenged)


Sorry, Sheri. Here you go:

ROTFLMHO = rolling on the floor laughing my head off ound:


----------



## marjrc

And I thought that H was for Leslie's Hiney! LOL :biggrin1: 

Jane, that's exactly what Sammy does too. He'll dig and dig, then pop his head up so the clothes go tumbling off the couch. And we laugh every time! lol


----------



## Jane

This is my poor baby, Lincoln, all wet!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie

A mere shadow of his dry self, Jane! ound:

It's amazing how little they are under all that coat, isn't it?


----------



## LuvCicero

It's amazing how much smaller these pups look wet...and look how long Lincoln's ears are. They will be dragging the ground in another year. 
He looks like he enjoys his baths also!!


----------



## mintchip

Comet saves the world from the Great Pumpkin! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

Sally, Oh thank heavens Comet saved us from the GP!!!! Marj, you have been busy with pictures lately. Your boys are truly looking gorgeous these days. 

Jane, I am in love with Lincoln, wet or dry he is one beautiful Hav.


----------



## Leslie

Sally~ Comet is one fierce Hav. Look at him attack! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

Just bumping up this thread for all the newbies...it is worth a look to make you GFETE!


----------



## lcy_pt

:bump2:

This is a fun thread!!

Harley Skin Rug :biggrin1:


----------



## Eva

lcy_pt said:


> :bump2:
> 
> Harley Skin Rug :biggrin1:
> 
> Awww..cute little Harley butt


----------



## mintchip

How many havs?ound:


----------



## Julie

Pat-I want to have a Harley rug!:hurt: He would look good at my house!:wink::laugh:

Sally,If I guess right,can I get choice?:ear: Great angle and great photo! I say----uhm......4!!!:becky: If it wasn't for Oliver's color being just slightly different--It could fool someone for sure!


----------



## mintchip

You are correct! Oliver,Maddie,Salsa and Comet


----------



## rdanielle

*Armadillo Sophie*

LOL, whenever I see this pic it reminds me of an armadillo. Can we say bad hair day? Ahh, I think if she knew I posted this she might kill me. ound:Good thing she can't retaliate


----------



## irnfit

OMG! I thogught you posted a pic of my Shelby. They could be twins. I love the tongue.


----------



## marjrc

The Hav rug is a hoot!! I have a couple of those too, but a wee bit darker. :biggrin1: 

I love that photo, Sally. I do a double-take every time I see it! lol 

Oh Danielle. ound: Sophie is not having a good day in that one. :biggrin1:


----------



## rdanielle

I'm pretty sure that she's glaring under all that hair at whomever took her picture..my mom or dad lol.


----------



## rdanielle

Mimi getting beat up by my two Papillons and loving every minute of it


----------



## kelrobin

Haha . . . poor Sophie! She almost looks like she's trying to do her business and needs some help . . . hilarious. I had not looked at this thread in a long time . . . it's one of my favorites.


----------



## JASHavanese

This is an old picture and I don't know why I like it so much, but do. I kept trying and trying to get Bandit to hold still to get her picture and she just plain refused. I finally stuck her up on my dresser because I knew she was stuck there and she'd have to let me get a picture of her. So what does she do? Sticks her nose in the air so I can't get a picture of her face!


----------



## marjrc

Gotta love a girl with 'tude, Jan! ound:


----------



## Julie

That is hilarious Jan! ound:
Bandit doesn't like her picture taken huh? She's a pretty girl.....that's a shame. I wonder if it is a flash?Maybe a big black thing covering your face that is scary to her? Vinnie hates his picture taken,but I found that with my point and shoot,if I look through the big screen on the back and not cover my face by holding it up to my eye--he'll let me get a few photos. As time has went on,he tolerates more. Maybe you have already did this...but if not--it might be worth a try. I'd love to see some photos of Bandit.


----------



## Julie

rdanielle said:


> Mimi getting beat up by my two Papillons and loving every minute of it


Mimi should declare a time out! The papillons are double teaming her!ound:


----------



## rdanielle

Julie said:


> Mimi should declare a time out! The papillons are double teaming her!ound:


Lol, don't worry she has found a way to retaliate..She chases them around and tries to hump them (both are boys).


----------



## peluitohavanese

*Funny Hav pictures!*

This is my Candee' . I call this "crate snoot". She does this to me everynight while I get read to get in bed. Her and everyone else's crates are next to my bed  Enjoy!
Arlene


----------



## marjrc

I think this thread needs a little "bump" for all those that haven't seen it yet. Post your funny Hav pictures here!! :whoo:


----------

